# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Срочная помощь клубному работнику >  Ищу сценарий!!!!

## Ингуша

Просьба помочь со сценарием для КВН,желательно на украинском языке,но совсем не обязательно!Варианты подойдут любые,так как в нашем сельском доме культуры,такое мероприятие проводится первый раз.Всем огромное спасибо за понимание и помощь!

----------


## Volodя

*Ингуша*,
 на форуме есть такая тема, там и ищи...

----------


## Volodя

http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=44175

----------


## Tatik

*Ингуша*,
http://www.amik.ru/audio.html  Может здесь что нибудь пригодится:wink:

----------


## Ингуша

Спасибо,я просмотрела тему,есть наметки для сценария,а писать его нет времени,да и опыта,к сожалению....

----------


## Ингуша

Большое спасибо за подсказку!!!!

----------


## Volodя

ай ! и мне нужен о-очень смешной сценарий

----------


## yrievna12

Пожалуйста, у кого есть сценка для школьников о нездоровой пищи и высмеивание тех людей, которые её употребляют поделитесь! Ну очень надо!  Заранее спасибо! :flower:

----------


## Zinaida

День Открытых дверей в профтехучилище(ищу сценарий)

----------


## Juliya Star

Я ТУТ ПОКОПАЛАСЬ В АРХИВЧИКАХ, НАШЛА КОЕ ЧТО. НУЖНО ПРАВДА ПО ПРОФЕССИЯМ УЧИЛИЩА ВАШЕГО СКОРРЕКТИРОВАТЬ.
Сценарий проведения "Дня открытых дверей"

Юноша     - Добрый день!
Девушка      - Добрый день всем, кто собрался в этом прекрасном зале.
Юноша     - Сегодня в нашем училище чудесный праздник - «День открытых дверей».
Юноша     - Раскрываются настежь широкие двери
                    Ты юн и взволнован,
                    Ты даже не веришь,
                    Что это - начало дорог.
Девушка     - И, может быть, вправду,
                       На нашем пороге
                        Ты выберешь будущее.
Юноша     - Да, школьная пора уходит безвозвратно. Среди Вас есть выпускники 11-х и 9-х классов. Но не надо грустить и печалиться, потому что именно сейчас Вы стоите на пороге новой жизни и, может быть, сегодня откроется новый этап в Вашей судьбе.
Девушка        - Пролог перед пьесой - пустые слова;
                          Но перед тем, как начать представленье.
                          Хотим, чтоб у Вас создалось впечатленье
                          О главной причине сего торжества.
Юноша -     Ну и ушлый тут народ,
                    Важно оторопь берет.
                    Рассказать народ велит,
                    Кем им стать-то предстоит.
Девушка     - Кто охочий до еды -
                      К нам учиться приходи.
                      Станешь поваром тогда,
                      Рада будет детвора.
Юноша      - Специальность «Хозяйка усадьбы». Хозяйка усадьбы является владельцем или арендатором индивидуального крестьянского (фермерского) хозяйства, созданного на частной или арендной основе. Это - специалист широкого профиля. Вы будете уметь:
- обеспечивать организационное и производственное функционирование крестьянского (фермерского) хозяйства;
- составлять и обрабатывать первичную и сводную бухгалтерскую документацию;
- проводить анализ хозяйственно-финансовой деятельности по данным бухгалтерского учета и отчетности:
- выполнять работы по выращиванию плодоовощных культур, уборке продукции, ее хранению и переработке, подготовке к реализации.
Девушка      - А теперь посмотрите, как они поют и танцуют.
Юноша      - Выступает 11 группа.
Юноша     - Повидал я белый свет -
                    Жозефин и Генриетт,
                    Но таких, как наша Алина
                    В мире нашем больше нет.
                    Лондон, Вену и Париж
                    Ты, конечно, покоришь,
                    Нам с обложечки журнала
                    Ты улыбку подаришь.
(На мониторе журнал с портретом Алины)
Девушка     - Поприветствуем девушек группы 21, выбравших профессию «Хозяйка усадьбы».
Юноша     (поет на музыку «Не кочегары мы, не плотники»)
                    Не экономисты, не юристы мы
                    Но нет профессии важней, важней.
                    Мы шофера и трактористы мы
                    И нет специальности нужней.
Девушка     - Специальность «Мастер по техническому обслуживанию и ремонту машинно-тракторного парка» - это специалист квалифицированного труда и широкого профиля, выполняющий работы по техническому обслуживанию, эксплуатационной диагностике, наладке и ремонту тракторов, комбайнов и сельскохозяйственных машин на предприятиях агропромышленного комплекса.
Юноша     - Вы будете уметь:
- управлять тракторами, самоходной сельскохозяйственной техникой и автотранспортными средствами категории «ВС»;
- выполнять техническое обслуживание тракторов, комбайнов, сельскохозяйственных машин;
- проводить операции по проверке, наладке и регулировке;
- проводить работы по эксплуатационной и стендовой диагностике сборочных единиц и механизмов тракторов, комбайнов и сельскохозяйственных машин.
Девушка     - Встречайте 13 группу.
Выступает группа № 23.
Юноша     - Я, дружок, твою судьбу
                    Вижу прямо за версту.
                    Вон идешь с большой корзинкой
                    Ты с подругою Маринкой.
                   Она знатный агроном,
                   Нам пример она во всем!
Девушка     - Специальность «Мастер растениеводства». Это специалист квалифицированного труда, выполняющий работы по производству сельскохозяйственной продукции на предприятиях агропромышленного комплекса.
Юноша     - Вы будете уметь:
- выполнять работы по выращиванию сельскохозяйственных культур, сбору урожая, подготовке его к реализации;
- выполнять работы по подготовке сельскохозяйственной продукции к хранению и переработке;
- определять вредителей и болезни сельскохозяйственных культур и бороться с ними.
Девушка - Представляем группу № __, будущих мастеров растениеводства.
Юноша     -  Еще прозрачнее леса,
                     Как будто пухом зеленеют;
                    Пчела за данью полевой
                    Летит из кельи восковой...
Девушка      - Друзья, если в ком лень есть,
                        Поспешите пчел развесть
                        И смотрите, как они
                        Не проводят праздно дни...
Юноша     - В нашем училище Вы сможете получить замечательную специальность «Пчеловод, водитель». Чувашия всегда славилась своим целебным медом. 
Девушка     - Это специалист широкого профиля, который выполняет операции по содержанию пчелиных семей, техническом обслуживанию и ремонту автотранспортных средств, управляет автотранспортными средствами.
Юноша      - Вы будете уметь:
- выполнять работы по содержанию пчелиных семей в индивидуальном и пасечном хозяйстве:
- проводить откачку меда и переработку воскосырья, проводить текущий ремонт ульев;
- проводить мероприятия по борьбе с болезнями и вредителями:
- контролировать техническое состояние автомобилей; 
- управлять автотранспортными средствами категории «ВС».
Девушка       - А теперь посмотрите как поют будущие пчеловоды. Группа №___.
Девушка      - (поет) Автомеханик, милый мой автомеханик,
                        Вот он какой, такой молодой...»
Юноша     - Ты, я вижу, неравнодушна к автомеханикам.
Девушка      - Конечно! Ведь эта такая замечательная профессия. Это специалист широкого профиля, который выполняет операции по техническому обслуживанию и ремонту автотранспортных средств, проводит контроль технического состояния автомобилей с помощью диагностического оборудования и приборов, управляет автотранспортными средствами.
Юноша     - Вы будете уметь:
- выполнять работы по техническому обслуживанию и ремонту автотранспортных средств с помощью самых современных приборов для тестирования и диагностики неисправностей;
- контролировать техническое состояние автомобилей;
- управлять автотранспортными средствами категории «ВС»;
- применять компьютерную технику в сфере профессиональной деятельности;
- вести нормативную документацию по эксплуатации автомобилей.
Девушка            - Выступают будущие автомеханики, группа №_____.
Девушка       - «Хозяйка усадьбы» и «Мастер растениеводства».
Юноша      - «Пчеловод, водитель» и «Мастер по техническому обслуживанию и ремонту машинно-тракторного парка».
Девушка      - «Автомеханик».
Добро пожаловать в наше училище!

----------


## Juliya Star

Вот еще .... продолжение
И так мы начнем представление профессий, по которым у нас обучают и потом я смогу ответить на все интересующие вас вопросы.

На столах выставка поделок наших ребят и выставка продукции, которую можно купить по небольшим, по сравнению с магазином. ценам.

Прошу внимания артистов.

Раз в весенний вечерок
Пареньки мечтали:
“Куда нам можно поступить?”–
Думали, гадали.

Студент 1:

У меня растут года,
Будет и 17.
Где работать мне тогда,
Чем заниматься?

Выходят все на сцену и видят Камень с надписями “Школа”, “Техникум”, “Институт”, “ПУ-№_________”.

Кто-то произносит “ПУ-№_________ – это круто”

Звучит песня на мотив “Круто ты попал на TV”, аккомпанирует студент 2.

В нашем маленьком Затоне
Есть хорошее ПУ
Обучают там хипово
Я сейчас все объясню
Там крутые есть профессии
И слесарь и матрос
Моторист, и штурман тоже.
В общем, это не вопрос
Круто ты попал в ПТУ 
Ты - курсант
Ты – курсант,
Давай учись и дерзай.

Ведущий: А там… Нужные работники слесаря-судоремонтники.

Курсант 3:

Дома хорошо, а в училище лучше. Я бы в слесари пошел, пусть меня научат.

Песня на мотив “Не кочегары мы не плотники”

Не кочегары мы не плотники
И сожалений горьких нет, как нет
Мы слесаря – судоремонтники
И шлем вам пламенный привет
Судьба дает нам испытания
Преодолеем их назло, назло.
Пусть все тревоги и страдания, да,
Опустит якорь глубоко.
Не кочегары мы, не плотники
И сожалений горьких нет, как нет.
Мы слесаря – судоремонтники, да
И шлем вам пламенный привет
Благодарим за понимание
И к вам приедем мы еще, еще
В минуты трудности печальные
Подставим вам свое плечо.

Ведущий: Судоремонтнику – хорошо, а матросу – лучше…

Курсант 4:

Я б в матросы пошел,
Пусть меня научат.
У меня на шапке лента,
На матроске – якоря
Я проплавал это лето,
Реки наши покоря.
Напрасно, волны, скачете –
Морской дорожкой.
На реях и на мачте
Карабкаюсь кошкой.
Сдавайся, ветер, вьюжный,
Сдавайся буря скверная,
Открою полюс Южный
И Северный – наверное.

Ведущий: Быть матросом – хорошо, а мотористом – лучше.

Курсант 5: Я б в мотористы пошел, Пусть меня научат.

Исполняется музыкальная композиция группы “Брейк-танец”.

Ведущий: Быть мотористом – хорошо, а рулевому – лучше.

Курсант 6:

Рулевым бы я пошел,
Пусть меня научат.

Исполняется песня.

Аккомпанирует курсант 2:

Свет озарил мою больную душу,
Я поступлю в ПУ, и там меня научат
Всем профессиям и в том числе, конечно, той,
Которая зовется кормщик-рулевой.
Профессией я этой с детства одержим
Увидим судно и скорей к нему бежим
Стой, не покидай меня безумная мечта
В раба навеки превращаешь ты меня
И после смерти мне не обрести покой
Хочу я зваться просто кормщик-рулевой.

Ведущий:

Быть рулевому – хорошо,
А боцману – лучше
Он бы в боцманы пошел,
Пусть его научат.
Боцман сильный человек
Блюдет порядок он
И очень важно для него,
Знать рукопашный бой.

Исторически сложилось так, что боцман на судне отвечал за порядок, дисциплину и если что, то к нарушителю или нерадивому матросу мог и физическую силу применить.

Выступление секции рукопашного боя.

Ведущий: Быть боцманом хорошо, а штурманом – лучше.

Курсант 7: Я бы в штурманы пошел, пусть меня научат

Песня группы “На-На” “Пароход”

Я у причала (3 раза)
Жду свой пароход
Лениво чайка прокричала
Уже не слышен радостный гудок
Нам обещали
Нам обещают
Он завезет, туда куда мечтали
Мол, будет все, но надо подождать
И будем вместе процветать
На пароходе меняют флаги
Оркестр играет радостные марши
Читают речи
Шуршат бумаги
И 10 рук берутся за штурвал.
На пароходе аплодисменты,
Гремит оркестр и якорь поднимают.
Но то ли размагнитился компас,
А то ли Бог забыл про нас.
У капитана не бескозырка
У капитана белая фуражка
А у матроса в кармане дырка
Из украшений якорь на руке
На пароходе на 2 матроса
На 2 матроса 10 капитанов
Хотя как будто вроде бы 1.
Вчера товарищ, завтра господин.
Где ты, где ты, где ты
Белый пароход,
Капитан, капитан
Полный ход

Ведущий: Штурману хорошо, а сварщику лучше.

Курсант 8:

Я бы сварщиком пошел,
Пусть меня научат.

Песня на мотив “Люблю я макароны”

Люблю я электроды
Любовью к ним пылаю неземною,
Люблю я электроды
И что хотите, делайте со мною
Для вас это ерунда
Всего лишь сварщик я.
Оденьте свою маску
И сварите вы судно – 2 раза
Красивей всех оно
Поймете вы всем сердцем
Какое это чудо
Потом вам станет худо
Но это уж потом.

Ведущий:

Вот мы и представили вам наши профессии. И вы, наверное, уже поняли, что учиться в ПУ-40 и интересно, и весело. Это поняли многие ребята, учившиеся в вашей школе, а теперь они учатся у нас. Сейчас прозвучит наша коронная финальная песня. Эту песню мы впервые исполнили на празднике “Посвящения в курсанты” и теперь хотим представить вам. У нее несложный припев и если хотите, подпевайте с нами.

Песня на мотив “Элис”

Аккомпанирует мастер п/о

С нами завуч и курсанты сейчас
И сегодня праздник у вас
И гитару взяли мы с собой, чтоб эту песню спеть
С нами здесь учителя и конечно мастера.
И тут один из нас сказал “Спойте по ПУ-40”
А где это училище? И как оно живет?
А чем в нем занимаются? И кто там что ведет?
А мы такой компанией возьмет да и споем по ПУ-40.
Находится в Затоне, точней на Речников,
Ребята в нем там учатся и нету дураков
Ну а мы такой компанией возьмем да и споем по ПУ-40
С нами здесь ученики, хотя песня наша им давно приелась.
А нам попробуй что-то возразить, пойдешь тогда с директором ты говорить
Да ну их всех, давайте веселиться, ведь сегодня у нас праздник.
А где это училище? И как оно живет?
А чем в нем занимаются? И кто там что ведет?
А мы такой компанией возьмет да и споем по ПУ-40.
Находится в Затоне, точней на Речников,
Ребята в нем там учатся и нету дураков
Ну а мы такой компанией возьмем да и споем по ПУ-40.
Приглашаем вас на 1 курс
И мотайте на свой ус,
Что учеба эта тоже работа
А то, что будет дальше это просто
Труба, и нам все подпевают хором. Да.
Ну, давайте попевайте (Вот этот припев)

Ведущий: Приглашаем вас на 1 курс. Мы отметили ___-летие в прошлом году. Училище, как и район, живет и развивается и будет развиваться дальше. Спасибо за внимание.

----------


## 1-й раз

ищу сценарий ретро вечеринки

----------


## 1-й раз

ВОТ УЖЕ ПЯТЬ ЛЕТ НА БАЗЕ НАШЕГО ДК ПРОХОДИТ РАЙОННЫЙ МОЛОДЕЖНЫЙ КВН  ХОЧЕТСЯ ЧТО СВЕЖЕГО

----------


## Rusapol

Дорогие посетители этого прекрасного сайта!!! Обращаюсь к вам с просьбой, помогите найти сценарий или что-то хотя бы подобное: Закрытие фестиваля детских оздоровительных лагерей!!! Примерный ход сценария такой, Россия, область, детский оздоровительный лагерь!!! Буду очень признателен и благодарен,заранее большое и огромное спасибо:smile:

----------


## гунька

*Rusapol*,
Я даже и не знаю, чем можно помочь, на работе запарка....попробуй зайти вот сюда http://fdl.do.am/publ/56 , это сайт лагеря ДОЛ, там много разных сценариев.

----------


## Валентина Владимировна

А у нас 25 сентября День освобождения Смоленщины. Мы проводим его жегодно, как массовое гуляние в городском парке, с игровой, концертной программой, ярмаркой, выставкой даров природы и т.п. А в этом году Администрация района повелевает провести это мероприятие как-нибудь по-новому, необычно. Ничего конкретного не предлагалось, но чтоб с изюминкой... 
Уважаемые форумчане, может есть у кого опыт проведения "эдаких" креативных праздников? Поделитесь, пожалуйста, идеями.

----------


## Рамоновна

> А у нас 25 сентября День освобождения Смоленщины. Мы проводим его жегодно, как массовое гуляние в городском парке, с игровой, концертной программой, ярмаркой, выставкой даров природы и т.п. А в этом году Администрация района повелевает провести это мероприятие как-нибудь по-новому, необычно. Ничего конкретного не предлагалось, но чтоб с изюминкой... 
> Уважаемые форумчане, может есть у кого опыт проведения "эдаких" креативных праздников? Поделитесь, пожалуйста, идеями.


Если вы - про освобождение Смоленщины от* немецко-фашистских захватчиков,* зайдите в ДЕНЬ ПОБЕДЫ, в этом году там было рассказано много хороших идей.

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=122722

----------


## АнютикА

Сборник сценариев.

содержание:

РОЖДЕСТВО

Рождественская сказка

Рождественский утренник

Под рождественской звездой

Святочные гулянья

Рождественские гулянья

Рождественский прием у мэра

Рождественский прием у мэра «Ночь перед Рождеством»

Подарок для Оксаны сценарий гуляния, посвящённого празднику Рождества Христова

СЦЕНАРИИ НА МАСЛЕНИЦУ

Сценарий на Масленицу  «Эх, да Масленица»

Веселье да смех у нас лучше всех

Здравствуй, Масленица - развлечение для детей старшей и подготовительной групп детского сада

Как на Масленой неделе - игровая программа для младших и средних школьников

Масленица - праздник проводов зимы

Масленица - праздничное представление для старших дошкольников (5-7 лет)

Масленица - сценарий школьного вечера

Масленица в Берендеевом царстве

Масленица дорогая - сценарий развлечения

Масленица дорогая беседа-развлечение для детей старшей и подготовительной группы детского сада

Открываем широкую масленицу - сценарий для 1-ой и 2-ой младших групп

Празднично-информационная программа для детей 5-7 лет

Проводы зимы - сценарий для детей 5-6 лет

Веселая масленица

Солнышко красно гори, гори ясно

Масленица

Масленка

Детская Масленица

Масленица для взрослых

ПАСХА

Праздник для учащихся младшего и среднего возраста

Пасхальный колобок

История

Поэтическая страничка праздника светлого христова воскресения

Пасха

Пасхальный вечер

ЛЕТО КРАСНОЕ

Троица

Лета, лета, вызазь из-под клета!

Кузьминки по лету поминки

Простоквашинская кадриль

ФОЛЬКЛОР

За околицей

«Посидим рядком, поговорим ладком»

«Весенние голоса»

«Едет Ваня в красной шапке»

«Сказки про Иванов»

«Николин день»

«Масленица»

«А мы  с ложками да трещотками»

«Девица-мастерица»

«Мы играем и поем»

У медведя во бору

«Игры, песни, хороводы»

ЗВЕНИ, ЗВЕНИ, ЗЛАТАЯ РУСЬ

Мать Сыра Земля

Играй, гармонь, звени, частушка

Рябинкины именины

Валенки, валенки - красивые да ладненькие!

Пришла коляда - открывай ворота

Русь изначальная

Балаган-шоу

Экспресс-курс для начинающих ведьм

Девки ищут женихов

ПРОВОДЫ ЗИМЫ

Прощай Зима, приходи Весна!

Прощай зимушка-зима

Идет весна красная…

«Сказка – ложь, да в ней намек – добру молодцу УРОК»

"Сказывал нам сказки Пушкин"

«Сказочная слобода»

Непослушная овечка

Ванюша – Иоанн Царевич

«На далекой амазонке не бывал я никогда...»

«Посидим рядком, поговорим ладком»

«Весенние голоса»

«Едет Ваня в красной шапке»

«Сказки про Иванов»

«Николин день»

«Масленица»

«А мы  с ложками да трещотками»

«Девица-мастерица»

«Мы играем и поем»

У медведя во бору

«Игры, песни, хороводы»

http://sovremennic.wmsite.ru/ftpgetf...0&module=files

----------

ДК Кривцово (09.01.2020), Тыря (12.06.2017)

----------


## Маша Кирова

Здравствуйте. у нас грядёт очередной конкурс"Детский сад года".На финальную часть нужно подготовить представление детского сада. То есть в юмористической форме показать жизнь сада: как сад готовится к приёмке, делает ремонт, зарплаты маленькие, ну и всё в этом роде. Может быть у кого-нибудь есть что-нибудь в этом роде? Буду очень признательна.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Маша Кирова*,
попробуйте обратиться к специалистам:  http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=230

----------


## Аленка-

Коллеги Помогите пожалуйста написать сценарий на юбилей 15- летие детскому дому.Просто  концертную программу директор не хочет. Вот думаю может кто идейку оригинальную подкинет. Детский дом у нас в городе один, будут люди из администрации , спонсоры... Хочется зажечь зал.

----------


## Миро4ка

Где будет проходить праздник? На какой сцене? Сколько места для действия?

----------


## MaRinKa_Z

> ВОТ УЖЕ ПЯТЬ ЛЕТ НА БАЗЕ НАШЕГО ДК ПРОХОДИТ РАЙОННЫЙ МОЛОДЕЖНЫЙ КВН  ХОЧЕТСЯ ЧТО СВЕЖЕГО


А вы своим "не свежим" поделитесь... Может ваш пятилетний опыт кому-то пригодится?

----------


## Сетка

ИЩУ срочно сценарий для банкета,человеку присвоено звание Генерал майор. По этому поводу делает он банкет в ресторане.. Люди добрые, , помогите. Просто не знаю о чем говорить. Может есть сценарий, какие-нибудь разработки, стихи. Вообщем я всем буду благодарна. Спасибо!!!!!!

----------


## loja

> Коллеги Помогите пожалуйста написать сценарий на юбилей 15- летие детскому дому.Просто концертную программу директор не хочет. Вот думаю может кто идейку оригинальную подкинет. Детский дом у нас в городе один, будут люди из администрации , спонсоры... Хочется зажечь зал.


Я в этом году буду проводить концертную программу годового отчета коллективов Дома творчества. В прошлой году был сценарий таков - девочка маленькая попала в Страну творчества ,а Добрая Фея проводила "экскурсии" по разным направлениям - Хореография, Музыка, Театр, Рисование и т.д. вперемешку с номерами...

В этом году хочется сделать такой отчет и оригинальным, и интересным... А ИДЕЙ НЕТ!!!! Помогите, пожалуйста, хотя бы сориентировать в правильном направлении. Ступор напал недетский...

----------


## нусечка

Девочки, кто из Вас проводил банкет работников, асоциации и т.д. изготовителей бутилированной воды. Пожалуйста, срочно! С уважением!

----------


## лариса львовна

нусечка!я хожу за тобой по пятам...здесь на форуме достаточно одного сообщения чтобы все увидели . :Derisive:  у каждой группы своя беседка.

----------


## нусечка

> нусечка!я хожу за тобой по пятам...здесь на форуме достаточно одного сообщения чтобы все увидели . у каждой группы своя беседка.


Лариса Львовна, я каюсь,таки не смогла из-за собственной занятости осилить то, что необходимо. Можно,для меня на пальцах, еще раз про мою бестолковость. Спасибо!

----------


## лариса львовна

нусечка это не бестолковость а желание побыстрее найти что ищешь.люди отзывчивые здесь на форуме обязательно кто-то идейкой поможет а может посчатливится и сценарий подкинут...ты свои идеи скажи а мы их разовьём.а уж ты слепишь и получится результат.так что пиши свои идеи...незнаю как другие а я попробую тебе помочь...одна голова хорошо а две лучше. :Ok:

----------


## Леди N

Дорогие коллеги! Очень нужен ГОТОВЫЙ сценарий чествования золотых свадебных юбиляров. Семей 19. Поставили в известность только что. Впервые поселенческое колуарное мероприятие такого рода. Истории семей написали. Абсолютно нет времени на составление сценария. Так хочется чего- нибудь уже кем- то талантливым проведённого!! Не нашла на форуме конкретно такого мероприятия. Послезавтра уже проводить!! :Vah:  :Vah:  :Vah: 

ИЩУ СЦЕНАРИЙ ЧЕСТВОВАНИЯ ЗОЛОТЫХ СВАДЕБНЫХ ЮБИЛЯРОВ! ПОМОГИТЕ!

----------


## Рамоновна

http://www.teleincom-net.ru/vtv/7-ch...ubilyarov.html здесь небольшой репортаж про такое мероприятие

Вот отрывочек:

СЦЕНАРИЙ ЧЕСТВОВАНИЯ «ЗОЛОТЫХ ЮБИЛЯРОВ»

    Вед: Уважаемые гости! Я рада приветствовать вас в этом зале и объявить начало церемонии чествования золотых юбиляров семейной жизни: супругов Муллиных Владимира Прохоровича и Анну Андреевну.
    Ведущий: на фоне музыки «Свадебный вальс»
    Серебряный ковыль фатой степной Раскинулся на сотни вёрст кругом, А рядом хлеб короной золотой Венчает край, где мы с тобой живём И золотые свадьбы в день весенний Соединяют заново сердца И золотой союз любви, терпенья, Приносит весть о счастье без конца. Сегодня в этом зале с этой сцены Сойдёт к вам пара, радостью полна Мы их должны поздравить непременно Мы с ними праздник разделить должны.
    Пусть грянет марш бессмертный Мендельсона Пусть брак, кому до ныне мил, Вдруг снова ощутят тот миг влюблённый, Который их на век соединил!
    В нашем селе живёт много супружеских пар, сумевших достойно пройти вместе 25,30, 40 лет , но 50 лет супружеской жизни - это красивый юбилей - золотая свадьба!
    Все присутствующие в этом зале от всей души поздравляют Вас, уважаемые Владимир Прохорович и Анна Андреевна с золотым юбилеем супружеской жизни.   (поздравление песней фольклорной группы «Казаченька»)
    Жизнь прожить - не поле перейти, Говорится в русской поговорке, Будет всё на жизненном пути: Горы и низины, и пригорки. Будет всё: и солнце, и гроза, Летний зной, холодные метели, Лишь бы только ясные глаза Никогда от них не помутнели. Лишь бы только верные сердца, Отправляясь в дальнюю дорогу, Меж собой делили до конца Радости надежду и тревогу. А когда проступит седина В зимний холод или жарким летом, Все равно пусть, кажется она Не снежком, а яблоневым цветом  (поздравление песней детской группы «Анютины глазки»)
    Уважаемые юбиляры!
    Сегодня Вы можете с гордостью сказать, что годы, прожитые вместе, не прошли даром. За плечами большой жизненный опыт, уважение людей, знающих Вас, их добрая память за то хорошее, что Вы для них сделали.
    Вами создана хорошая, дружная семья. Но главное Ваше богатство, которым Вы обладаете, придя к «золотому» юбилею- это Ваши дети: 4 дочери и 1 сын, 6 внуков и 1 правнучка.
    Ради них Вы живёте, им отдаёте любовь, заботу, охраняете их от бед, мудрыми советами помогаете в трудные периоды жизни.
    Они - Ваша надежда и продолжение, а Вы для них - пример красивых человеческих отношений.
    Мы чествуем Вас, дорогие юбиляры, за Вашу любовь, преданность, которые Вы пронесли через долгие годы супружества, через испытание временем.
    Пусть Ваши дома будут всегда полны радости и счастья, спокойствия и теплоты, пусть в них всегда живут в согласии мудрость старших и прекрасная юность. (поздравление песней фольклорной группы «Казаченька»).
    Ну а теперь по установившейся традиции просим Вас оставить подписи в книге почётных юбиляров нашего села.
    Слово для поздравления предоставляется главе МО Чернореченский сельсовет А.Н.Митину.
    Уважаемые Владимир Прохорович и Анна Андреевна! Сегодня, как в былые годы, Но только голоса внучат Единым стройным хороводом Пусть «Горько!» «Горько!» -Вам кричат А Вы целуйтесь, как бывало, Переживёте это вновь, Ведь мы сегодня с Вами славим Семью и счастье, и любовь!


http://rus.delfi.ee/daily/estonia/v-....d?id=25828157 здесь о подобном празднике

а еще  , набрав в поиске ЯНДЕКС_ЧЕСТВОВАНИЕ ЗОЛОТЫХ ЮБИЛЯРОВ-КАРТИНКИ.  много информации можно взять, увидев фото!

----------

Ирина Романенко (08.08.2017)

----------


## гунька

*Леди N*, А у меня вот такие строчки есть...

1 вед.:	Проливается золотым дождем на влюбленных зерно и хмель.
2 вед.:	Пусть будет их жизнь счастливой и щедрой!
1 вед.:	Пусть на крыше их дома аист совьет гнездо!
2 вед.:	Пусть доживут они до счастливой свадьбы своих сыновей!
1 вед.:	И пусть сыновья приведут в отчий дом невест…
2 вед.:	Благословенна будь жизнь, озаренная любовью!
1 вед.:	Нескончаемая, в вечном своем обновлении.
2 вед.:	Любовь. Волнение. Счастье. Семья…
1 вед.:	Это есть, было и будет всегда! Но каждый раз впервые!



(Звучит лирическая мелодия, на фоне музыки:)
1 вед.:	Смысл брака в том, чтобы приносить радость.
2 вед.:	Супружеская жизнь – жизнь самая счастливая, полная, чистая, богатая.
1 вед.:	Долгом в семье является бескорыстная любовь.
2 вед.:	Каждый должен забыть свое «Я», посвятив себя другому…
			Тускнеет обручальное кольцо,
			Искрится мелкой изморозью волос.
			Избороздила жизнь твое лицо
			И приглушила до дрожанья голос.
			Бугрятся вены на руках больших,
			Как ручейки под тонким льдом синеют.
			Но с каждым днем тепло твоей души
			Я чувствую сильнее и сильнее!
(Музыка приглушается)
1 вед.:	Сегодня праздник семьи собрал семейные пары, которые прошли по жизненному пути и в радости и в горе более 50 лет!
2 вед.:	Таких пар в поселке более 80-ти! К сожалению, не все сегодня смогли прийти на наш праздник.
1 вед.:	50 лет! Более красивую дату трудно придумать!
2 вед.:	Редкие пары дотягивают до золотого юбилея. Их мало, и тем они ценны. Именно такие пары имеют в виду, когда говорят, что браки заключаются на небесах. 
1 вед.:	Сейчас мы с удовольствием приглашаем на нашу сцену семью …………..
(Представление и награждение «Золотых» семей)
1 вед.:	Как пролился на вас золотой дождь благополучие, любви, взаимопонимания много лет назад, так пусть прольется ещё на полвека!
 2 вед.:	50 – это много, но не предел. Сотню лет вместе Бог жить вам велел!
1 вед.:	Благодарим вас за то, что имея богатый опыт решения жизненных проблем, вы сохранили любовь друг к другу. Поздравляем вас с

----------


## Леди N

Спасибо, Ирина, спасибо, Алёна!! Долг платежом красен. Буду стараться. :Yes4:

----------


## Миронова

Может  у кого-нибудь есть юмористический сценарий выступления на  туристическом слёте? Выложите пожалуйста.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Миронова*, http://tourismislife.blogspot.com/20...post_5932.html
http://kozmyash.59311s023.edusite.ru...yagtursl-t.doc
http://www.openclass.ru/stories/154483

----------


## Миронова

Спрасибо, Романовна!!! Очень пригодилось.

----------


## ajnbybz

У кого есть опыт проведения Бала выпускного, но не школьного, а общего районного, для всех выпускников. Очень надо сценарий  :Tender:

----------


## Рамоновна

*ajnbybz*, http://iro.readme.by/index.php?optio...=ASC&Itemid=10 здесь можно скачать несколько

----------


## Ludmila Mikus

Друзья! Прошу помощи. Нужен образец оформление папок кружковой работы и клубных формирований. 
А может, существуют методические рекомендации по оформлению.
Спасибо.

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Ludmila Mikus*, Люда не совсем поняла, какую папку вы оформяете, вот здесь журнал учета кружковой работы, и паспорт коллектива, может быть пригодиться)))  http://files.mail.ru/Z20ZYS Удачи!!!

----------


## Ольга А.М.

Люда,может это папка-накопитель? в Доме творчества нас заставляли такую вести,а в ДК нет.Наши методисты ооооочень любили всякие папки-раскладушки,пускай там ....... написано,но если ЭТО есть...В такую папку собирались все материалы к занятиям, список литературы,рекомендации,фото,дипломы и тд.

----------


## Ludmila Mikus

Эта папка приблизительно должна выгладить так
ПАСПОРТ КЛУБА "ПП"
Название: 
Организация – учредитель: 
 Адрес:     
Руководители:  
Дата рождения:  
Численность: 
Время работы клуба: 
Основные документы: 
Клуб имеет: 
Девиз:  

АНКЕТНЫЕ ДАННЫЕ :
Ф.И.О.:                                            
Год и место рождения:               
Образование:                          
Стаж работы в клубном формировании:    
Место жительство:           

Пояснительная записка
	Социально-экономические и политические условия современного общества формируют запрос на личность свободную, инициативную, творческую, физически здоровую, с высоким уровнем духовности и интеллекта. Наша основная задача – помочь растущему человеку: дать ему дополнительное образование, способствовать физическому, духовному и интеллектуальному развитию.
	 У детей и подростков велика жажда общения, особенно со сверстниками. Но она часто приводит к случайным знакомствам, неблагоприятным влияниям. Остро встает вопрос организации досуга детей. Необходимо отвлечь их внимание от всего негативного, опасного, помочь им умно и интересно проводить свободное время. Создать что-то новое в воспитательной работе очень сложно. Задача заключается в том, чтобы организовать интересные дела, используя положительный опыт. Большим потенциалом в решении задач воспитательной работы с детьми и подростками обладает клубная работа.
	 Клуб – одна из форм организации досуга детей и подростков.  
Такое объединение способствует всестороннему развитию и воспитанию ребят, расширению кругозора, а также способствует их активному отдыху. Клуб способен охватить разнообразными видами деятельности ребят, а значит выявить их способности и предоставить возможность для их развития.
           К сожалению, в настоящее время все труднее становится приобщить детей к активному отдыху. Телевидение, компьютерные игры, видео, дискотеки, Интернет – все это оказывает существенное влияние на образ жизни ребят, и сейчас их не проймут никакие слова о пользе физической культуры.
	Тем не менее, как показывает практика, в свободное время дети как младшие, так и старшие с удовольствием играют, и не только в распространенные спортивные игры. Успех гарантирован практически любому интересному мероприятию. Стоит ли говорить, что совершенно необходимо искать новые формы, чтобы увлечь детей, сделать их отдых насыщенным и полноценным.

УСТАВ
Игрового – диско клуба "Грайка"
ОБЩИЕ ПОЛОЖЕНИЯ 
     Детское объединение «Грайка» - это общественная организация, добровольно объединившая детей и подростков для удовлетворения интересов и потребностей ребёнка в общении.
     Деятельность детских общественных объединений гарантируется Конституцией Российской Федерации, Конвенцией о правах ребёнка, федеральными законами от 19 мая 1995 г. № 82-ФЗ «Об общественных объединениях» и от 28 июня 1995 года № 98-ФЗ «О государственной поддержке молодёжных и детских общественных объединений».
     Основное направление клуба – игровое взаимодействие. Время детства проходит в мире игры. Определение, данное игре Л.С. Выготским: «Игра — это своеобразное отношение к действительности, которое характеризуется созданием мнимых ситуаций или переносом свойств одних предметов на другие», — позволяет лучше понять отношения, которые складываются между детьми и подростками в процессе игрового взаимодействия. Термин «взаимодействие» подчеркивает непосредственные, прямые связи между объектами.
     Учредительным документам объединения является его Устав.
     Принципы деятельности клуба – неофициальное общение детей и подростков, товарищество, уважение, творческой активности, детская инициатива и самоуправление. 
     Объединение самостоятельно разрабатывает программу своей деятельности с учетом запросов детей.
     Работу клуба возглавляет актив клуба в составе 5 человек во главе с председателем совета клуба.
     Членом клуба могут быт дети и подростки, признающие цели и задачи клуба и принимает участие в его деятельности. Члены клуба имеют право на свободное посещение - поэтому журнал учета посещений клубного формирования не заполняется.
     Особое внимание уделять работе с детьми из  малообеспеченных, неполных и многодетных семей. В работе клуба могут принимать участие родители.  Дети и взрослые имеют в объединении равные права, строят свои отношения на основе взаимного уважения и творчества.

Права и обязанности

Члены объединения имеют право:

•	свободное посещение детского объединение;
•	подавать на обсуждение любые вопросы;
•	избирать и быть избранным в руководящие органы объединения;
•	участвовать в проводимых объединением делах;
•	получать текущую информацию о работе детского объединения;
•	открыто высказывать своё мнение и рассчитывать на уважение этого  мнения другими;
•	обращаться в детское объединение за помощью в защите интересов.
Член объединения  обязан: 
•	соблюдать данный устав и выполнять решения объединения;
•	активно участвовать в работе объединения, уважать мнение 
      коллектива и его традиции;
•	уважать права и считаться с интересами других 
•	членов  объединения;
•	соблюдать этику и демократические нормы при взаимоотношениях с членами   объединения.

    ЦЕЛЬ:  
     Создание в рамках деятельности детского клуба образовательного, развивающего, оздоровительного пространства, реализующего следующие задачи:
ЗАДАЧИ:
•	выявление и развитие творческого потенциала каждого подростка, включение каждого участника в творческую, развивающую, коллективную и индивидуальную деятельность; 
•	формирование организаторских умений, навыков коллективной   деятельности; 
•	воспитание положительного позитивного отношения к добру, любви и уважения к окружающим;
•	создание, поддержка комфортной социально-психологической атмосферы для духовно-физического оздоровления и психологической разгрузки.

 ОСНОВНЫЕ ФОРМЫ РАБОТЫ:
●   игра – как один из элементов  создания досугового общения;
•   «народный календарь» - информация о традициях праздников;
•   интеллектуальные игры;
●    танцевальные, музыкальные   конкурсы.
Основные направления  работы: 
•	спортивно-оздоровительное;
•	нравственно-этическое;
•	досуговое;
•	семья.


Список участников клуб   «Грайка»
•	
•	Сотник Маргарита
•	Матвеева Наталья
•	Рыбина Наталья
•	Селиверстова Ира             
•	Кравченко Юля
•	Воробьева Наталья
•	Воробьев Илларион
•	Усик Женя

 Перспективный план работы на 2011г.
№
п\п	Названия мероприятия	Дата, время
проведения
1		
2		

НАКОПИТЕЛЬНЫЙ МАТЕРИАЛ
(сценарии, игры, фото и др.)

ЖУРНАЛ ПОСЕЩЕНИЯ

----------


## Aina

Начальство придумало сделать на День России театрализованное представление на патриотическую тему. И поручили это мне. Времени осталось-неделя. Я уже весь мозг сломала... Помогите, если сможете... Буду очень признательна.

----------


## Леди N

Aina, На этом сайте http://vcht.ru/public/books.php в разделе методические сборники есть сборник "ЗВУЧАЩЕЕ СЛОВО ДРЕВНЕЙ РУСИ". Попробуйте, может что и понравится...

----------


## Ольга А.М.

Люда,я думала что-то еще новое придумали...Да, у нас такие же папки,  только они так и называются-паспорт коллектива, а туда входит все перечисленное.А еще у нас вечная война с руководителями-так же им хочется чтобы эти папки хранились у них.

----------


## Леди N

Aina, и ещё посмотрите, может подойдёт...

                Сценарий исторического вечера "Я - гражданин России" 

Гафарова Гульбуляк Хамитовна, учитель истории 

Статья отнесена к разделу: Преподавание истории, Внеклассная работа 

(Вечер проходит в актовом зале, приглашены почетные гости, учителя, учащиеся, кому в торжественной обстановке будут вручаться паспорта гражданина РФ, их родители, одноклассники. Сцена украшена символами РФ, в центре - изображение паспорта гражданина России.)

Учитель: 

Дорогие ребята, уважаемые гости! Мы посвящаем нашу встречу тем, кому в этом году исполнилось 14 лет, тем, кто в этот памятный день получит впервые паспорт гражданина России.

(открывается сцена, ансамбль девочек исполняет песню “Гляжу в озера синие”)

Слова песни:

Гляжу в озера синие, в полях ромашки рву. 
 Зову тебя Россиею, единственной зову.
 Спроси-переспроси меня, милее нет земли.
 Меня здесь русским именем когда-то нарекли.
 Гляжу в озера синие, в полях ромашки рву,
 Зову тебя Россиею, единственной зову.
 Не знаю счастья большего, чем жить одной судьбой,
 Грустить с тобой, земля моя, и праздновать с тобой!

(на сцене - 2 ведущих)

1 ведущий:

О, светло светлая и прекрасно украшенная земля Русская!

Многими красотами прославлена ты: озерами, реками и источниками

Местночтимыми, горами, крутыми холмами, высокими дубравами, чистыми полями, дивными зверями, разнообразными птицами, бесчисленными городами великими…

Всеми ты преисполнена земля Русская!

2 ведущая:

Так писал автор “Слова о погибели земли Русской” в 1246 г. 

Родина… Слово привычное, как земля, как жизнь. 

Родина людей – земля. А родина человека?

- Твой дом, твоя улица, твой город…

(на сцене ансамбль девочек исполняет песню “С чего начинается Родина?”)

Слова песни:

С чего начинается Родина?
 С картинки в твоем букваре, 
 С хороших и верных товарищей,
 Живущих в соседнем дворе.
 А может она начинается
 С той песни, что пела нам мать,
 С того, что в любых испытаниях
 У нас никому не отнять.

1 ведущий:

Моя Родина начинается с рисунков в пещерах Урала, она в пожелтевших страницах древних рукописей, в строчках Пушкина, в сказках башкир…

2 ведущая: 

Разве можем мы представить Родину без ее природы? 

Нет, не можем. Так же, как без людей. Может быть Родина не понятие, а скорее чувство? Чувство единения с землей, со всем лучшим, что на ней есть. Я думаю так.

1 ведущий:

А может моя Родина в тех людях, которыми она может гордиться? 

Вместе с ними она проникает в тайны природы, вселенной, жизни и истории человека, а потом вместе с ними идет усталая домой, шагает по непросохшим лужам, вдыхает запах нагретого асфальта, тополей, цветов. 

2 ведущая:

Действительно, Родина богата верными сынами своими. “Истинный человек и сын Отечества, 

- Писал древний летописец, - есть одно и тоже…Тот есть прямо благороден, которого сердце не может трепетать от нежной радости при единении имени Отечества.” 

(звучит колокольный звон, на сцене появляется ученик в образе А.Невского)

1 ученик:

Князь А. Невский прожил всего 43 года, он стал князем в 16 лет, в 20 – победил шведов в битве на реке Нева, а в 22 года – одержал знаменитую победу на льду Чудского озера.

И было прославлено его имя.

А затем он своей осторожной политикой уберег Русь, дал ей окрепнуть, оправиться от разорения. Он - родоначальник возрождения России!

(звучит 1 концерт П.И.Чайковского, на сцене появляется ученик в образе ученого Н.Вавилова)

2 ученик:

“Пойдем на костер, будем гореть, но от убеждений своих не откажемся” - эти слова принадлежат великому русскому ученому Николая Ивановичу Вавилову.

Вся жизнь и труд его были подтверждением этих слов. Всемирно-известный ботаник, генетик, путешественник и исследователь, Николай Иванович в 1929г. становиться академиком СССР. Он – первый президент Всесоюзной сельскохозяйственной академии СССР. Целью его жизни была наука. 

“Жизнь коротка, надо спешить. Нужно взвалить на себя как можно больше, это - лучший способ, как можно больше сделать” - говорил Вавилов.

Он никогда не забывал, что он гражданин своей страны, даже тогда, когда был в 1940 году арестован и обвинён в руководстве антисоветской контрреволюционной организации. Он воспринимал Родину, как то единственное, чего не купить, ни продать, ни сменить нельзя, хотя ему предлагали лучшие лаборатории мира. В тюрьме он продолжает много работать, пишет книгу “История развития мирового земледелия”, более ста лекций по генетике. Находясь в камере смертников, Вавилов писал: “Имея большой опыт и знания в развитии растениеводства, я был бы счастлив отдать себя полностью своей Родине”. 

Он умер от голода в 1943 г. в Саратовской тюрьме…

(на сцене 3 ученик. Звучит мелодия курая, ученик читает на башкирском языке стихи народного поэта Башкирии Мустая Карима, а затем продолжает на русском языке рассказывать о поэте-патриоте)

3 ученик:

“Я принадлежу к тем, кто не мыслит себя без России. И смею утверждать, что и русский народ без нас не обошелся и не обойдется, он нуждается во всех нас, нерусских братьях. Заботясь искренне и убежденно о судьбах своих наций, мы порой забываем о других. У каждого народа должна быть сверх задача: не отделять свою судьбу от других, принять в себя их боль и радость”. В 19 лет вышел первый сборник стихов Мустая Карима. Сегодня – он всеми признанный поэт, прозаик, патриот своей Родины. Мустай Карим – это полное совпадение совести и таланта, это- ответственность за все сказанное. 

“У меня такое ощущение, что если я допущу хотя бы одно пустое слово, то нарушу гармонию души того, кто читает мою книгу. Писатель обязан своими книгами делать человека лучше и чище.

Чтоб старые слова не устарели,
 Я повторяю вновь
 И в летний зной и в зимние метели –
 Хлеб. Родина. Любовь.
 Беру ль оружие, песню слагаю, иль вспахиваю новь.
 Всегда, везде извечный ваш слуга я
 Хлеб. Родина. Любовь.

(Звучит первый концерт П.И.Чайковского, выходят ведущие)

1 ведущий:

История не терпит суесловья, 
 Трудна ее народная стезя.
 Ее страницы, залитые кровью, 
 Нельзя любить бездумною любовью
 И не любить без памяти нельзя.

2 ведущая:

Храня преданья вековые,
 Ты вся лежишь в грядущем дне, 
 Такой ты видишься, Россия,
 Ты на яву мне и во сне.

Учитель:

Дорогие друзья! Сегодня очень важный в вашей жизни день, вы получаете паспорта граждан страны. Что значит быть гражданином своей страны? Полководец А.Невский призывал до последней капли крови бороться с теми, кто придет на нее с мечом. Ученый Н.Вавилов видел свой гражданский долг в том, чтобы как можно больше приносить людям пользу. 

Не отделять свою судьбу от судьбы Отчизны - призывал поэт Мустай Карим.

1 ведущий: 

Что значит быть гражданином России? С этим вопросом мы обратились к известным людям нашего города: к главе администрации нашего города (инициалы…), а также к ветерану Великой Отечественной войны, почетному гражданину города (инициалы…)

(на мониторе предлагается видео-запись интервью с ними)

2 ведущая:

А сейчас наступает самый торжественный момент нашего вечера.

Слово для приветствия и вручения паспортов юным гражданам России предоставляется заместителю начальника ГРОВД нашего города (инициалы….)

(Звучит торжественная мелодия, учащиеся, кому в этот день вручаются паспорта, приглашаются по очереди на сцену, ведущие зачитывают строчки из сочинений-миниатюр, написанных учащимися накануне на уроке литературы.:

“В чем заключается ценность человеческой жизни? Наверное, в том, чтобы нести людям добро. Жить не только ради себя, но и ради других. Только тогда ты будешь жить в памяти тех, кого ты встретил в жизни”… 

“Быть гражданином своей страны - значит быть хозяином своей страны, а не гостем. В случае опасности суметь защитить ее, бережно обращаться с ее дарами.”… 

“Для нас сделано очень многое, но не все. Свою жизнь. Свое счастье мы должны делать сами, а счастье – это быть необходимым, нужным человеком, своей работой приносить радость людям”… 

Почетный гость вручает паспорта граждан РФ и памятные вкладыши с напутственными словами:

Дорогой друг! Ты получил паспорт гражданина России.

Ты сейчас молод и полон сил, в тебе столько задора, столько смелых дерзаний!

Жизнь так прекрасна!

Это тебе и твоим друзьям предстоит сделать ее еще лучше, еще чудеснее.

Учись, строй, укрепляй могущество своей Родины!

1 ведущий:

Вот ты застыл в торжественном молчанье.
 Минута долгожданная пришла:
 Своей стране большое обещанье
 Ты произносишь, оробев слегка.
 В твоих глазах волненье и тревога,
 Стоишь суров, наряден и курнос.
 Слова звучат как первая присяга, 
 Которую ты Родине принес.

2 ведущая:

Учись, живи и хорошей с годами,
 Добро и свет по жизни лишь неси
 И помни, что с торжественной минуты
 Ты носишь имя –
 Гражданин страны!

(ребята остаются на сцене, звучит гимн России).

Слово для поздравления ребят предоставляется члену родительского комитета гимназии…

Учитель:

На этом мы завершаем нашу встречу. Мы еще раз поздравляем ребят, доброго вам пути! 

(в исполнении ансамбля девочек и всего зала звучит песня Ю.Антонова

“Под крышей дома твоего”)

----------


## Aina

Леди N, спасибо вам огромное!

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

Дорогие мои, предложили поработать организатором в летнем лагере. Нужны все возможные материалы: сценарии праздников, программа смены, всё что может пригодится для работы. Если есть такие материалы, поделитесь, если есть что-то на форуме - тыкните носом... Заранее благодарю!

----------


## Натник

*Светлана - Слоним*, посмотрите здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...EB%FF-%E4%E5-1

----------


## ink 13

девочки у кого есть опыт в проведении национальных мероприятий?????????7

----------


## Рамоновна

*ink 13*, праздников дружбы народов? праздников национального календаря?

----------


## ink 13

меня интересуют армянские и грузинские свадьбы

----------


## лариса львовна

http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay....E0%E4%FC%E1%E0 
*ink 13*, вот здесь посмотри или спроси в этом разделе.

----------


## ink 13

в разделе свадьбы нет такого раздела

----------


## лариса львовна

тогда здесь спроси там уж точно помогут http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...!-quot/page453 желаю удачи!

----------


## ink 13

спасибо вам за помощь!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ольга А.М.

Миленькие,может кто сталкивался с юбилеем военкомата.Праздничная программа чуть больше часа вместе с концертными номерами.В торжественной части о чем говорить,что с чем связать...(В тырнете пара стишочков и немного истории) Помогите,пожалуйста!Заранее благодарны всем!

----------


## Рамоновна

> Миленькие,может кто сталкивался с юбилеем военкомата.Праздничная программа чуть больше часа вместе с концертными номерами.В торжественной части о чем говорить,что с чем связать...(В тырнете пара стишочков и немного истории) Помогите,пожалуйста!Заранее благодарны всем!


Это скорее всего, к ВЕДУЩИМ

----------


## Гумочка

Друзья, кто проводил Митинг Памяти 22 июня? Помогите сценарием, плиззз!!! Обычно наш МУК "КДЦ" проводил Митинг на 9 мая, а теперь нашу главу администрации посетила мысль провести и 22 июня так же всё масштабно... Я так понимаю, что надо включить туда и минуту молчания, и возложение цветов. ПоДмогните, друзья!!!

----------


## Тася82

Уважаемые форумчанки помогите, пожалуйста!!! Скоро день рождения микрорайона "Речники" , помогите сценарием концертной программы, где веддущие  - ЮНГИ!

----------


## Тася82

> Друзья, кто проводил Митинг Памяти 22 июня? Помогите сценарием, плиззз!!! Обычно наш МУК "КДЦ" проводил Митинг на 9 мая, а теперь нашу главу администрации посетила мысль провести и 22 июня так же всё масштабно... Я так понимаю, что надо включить туда и минуту молчания, и возложение цветов. ПоДмогните, друзья!!!


 Я сейчас сама этим занимаюсь, тем более что 70 годовщина. Хочу запустить шары воздушные в небо с голубями из бумаги!!!! Если напишу то скину !

----------


## Гумочка

> Хочу запустить шары воздушные в небо с голубями из бумаги!!!!


Хорошая мысль!!! Шары гелиевые? Было бы здорово, а то простые не полетят... Наша глава хочет максимум эффектов при минимуме затрат. Предложим ей идею с шарами, а она скажет, что нет денег... Один шар стоит 35 рублей и ехать за ними надо в соседний район... Попробуем её раскрутить.

----------


## Тася82

> Хорошая мысль!!! Шары гелиевые? Было бы здорово, а то простые не полетят... Наша глава хочет максимум эффектов при минимуме затрат. Предложим ей идею с шарами, а она скажет, что нет денег... Один шар стоит 35 рублей и ехать за ними надо в соседний район... Попробуем её раскрутить.


У нас также, хотят конфетку из ничего! :Blush2: 
Шары гелиевые! Дети из д/с делают голубей (Оригами), привяжем к шарам и со словами благодарности запускаем в небо, а еще подводка к минуте молчания, номер со свечами.
Гилий мы закупаем в болоне, так дешевле выходит на 20 руб., а какой эффеки!!!

----------


## 11roland13

"ГРАЧИ" ПОЧЕМУ-ТО РЕДКО ГДЕ ОТМЕЧАЮТ, УПОМИНАЯ О ПРИЛЁТЕ ПТИЦ С НАСТУПЛЕНИЕМ ВЕСНЫ. А ВЕДЬ ЭТО ИСКОННО РУССКИЙ ПРАЗДНИК, И ЕМУ МЕСТО БЫТЬ! ДАВАЙТЕ ПОДНИМЕМ ТРАДИЦИИ НАШЕЙ СТАРИНЫ И ВМЕСТЕ  ПРИДУМАЕМ "СОВРЕМЕННЫЙ" ВАРИАНТ, КАК ГОВОРИТСЯ, "ТОТ ЖЕ ЛЯД, ДА НА НОВЫЙ ЛАД"! :Aga:  :Yes4:  :Smile3:

----------


## TUTSJ

Друзья! Большая просьба к вам, помогите с идеями на концерт к Дню железнодорожника! Форма проведения- легкий, эстрадный. Тема примерная "Поверь  в мечту!" О чем мечтают и как воплощают в реальность свои мечты железнодорожники!

----------


## Рамоновна

Все зрители с ведущими-проводниками садятся в "Экпресс мечты" и едут... Названия станций-привязки к темам: мечтают о любви, детях- ст. Семейная, мечтают о благоустроенном жилье- ст. Уютная.. Трудно вообще-то, не представляю себе, о чем могут мечтать железнодорожники в профессиональном плане? Зарплата? Условия работы? Новые поезда?

А может, это экскурсия по самому экспрессу? в 1-м вагоне- начальство/поздравляют, награждают/, во втором- диспетчеры едут, в третьем-проводники, в десятом- семьи...

----------


## Мармар

> Все зрители с ведущими-проводниками садятся в "Экпресс мечты" и едут... Названия станций-привязки к темам: мечтают о любви, детях- ст. Семейная, мечтают о благоустроенном жилье- ст. Уютная.. Трудно вообще-то, не представляю себе, о чем могут мечтать железнодорожники в профессиональном плане? Зарплата? Условия работы? Новые поезда?
> 
> А может, это экскурсия по самому экспрессу? в 1-м вагоне- начальство/поздравляют, награждают/, во втором- диспетчеры едут, в третьем-проводники, в десятом- семьи...


День железнодорожника - это событие, знчит надо отталкиваться от самого начала, истории. Пригласите всех гостей в виртуальное путешествие во - времени. В начале сценария звучит голос ведущего, который приглашает пассажиров занять места, согласно купленым билетам ( это приглашения, их сделаете пронумерованными, для розыгрыша лотереи), ведущие - в костюме проводников,приветствуют пассажиров. И так первая остановка - день создания жел. дороги. И концертный номер песни того времени. Разбейте станции - остановки по десятилетиям и муз номера и интерактив подбирайте соответственно времени.

----------


## TUTSJ

спасибо, за идеи. Но экспресс  с проводниками был в прошлом году, отмечали 110 летие дороги! Конечно, железнодорожники, такие же люди и мечтают о том же- семейное благополучие, профессиональный рост. Хочется подать все это с юмором, официоза не будет. Обыкновенный праздничный эстрадный концерт. Пусть люди отдыхают!

----------


## Рамоновна

Есть еще один вариант- универсальный для всех профессий. *Концерт-открытка.* Ведущие зачитывают пришедшие открытки в адрес железнодорожников/ в их случае- от пассажиров, нач. станций, жен-мужей, детей- внуков, и прочих, кто находится в какой-то связи с этой профессией, к примеру, милиция, медицина, торговля.../ А номера х/с- как прилагающиеся к поздравлениям подарки.

----------


## TUTSJ

Спасибо большое! Попробую развить! скажите, конечно вопрос не в этой теме, простите, что засоряю- сталкивался ли кто с составление портфолио ДКж? участвуем в конкурсе. 1 тур- КВН- выиграли, а вот со 2 проблема, пока....

----------


## Рамоновна

> портфолио ДКж?


НА БУМАГЕ ИЛИ НА СЦЕНЕ?

----------


## TUTSJ

На бумаге! Тема "Культура- движение вперед!"    От 30 до 100 страниц, в бумажном и электронном варианте. Примерное содержание есть, но изложить на бумаге - проблема! Спасибо вам за внимание к мои проблемам!

----------


## Рамоновна

> На бумаге! Тема "Культура- движение вперед!"    От 30 до 100 страниц, в бумажном и электронном варианте. Примерное содержание есть, но изложить на бумаге - проблема! Спасибо вам за внимание к мои проблемам!


??? Портфолио на бумаге- это что-то вроде рассказа о  деятельности, иллюстрированной конкретными материалами: фото и сценариями?

1. История учреждения-кратко
2. Цели и задачи сегодня
3. Пути реализации: через организацию деятельности клубных формирований, орг. концертной деят-ти, досуговой деят-ти, деят-ти, направленной на сохранение и развитие прикладного творчества, развитие платных услуг,  сотрудничество с др. организациями, и прочее... что есть у вас. Здесь- уже конкретика: факты и фото, статистика/количество человек-кружков-руководителей-мероприятий/
4. Результаты деятельности: места, дипломы, грамоты, благ. письма, рейтинги, выпускники, кол-во зарабатываемых денег, приобретения мат-тех плана...
5. Перспективы развития- какими вы видите себя в будущем?
6. Приложение- сценарии, программы, планы, отчеты за последнее время, перечень печатных изданий и статей.

И конечно же, красной линией через все- мысль о том, что именно ваше учреждение не стоит на месте, движется вперед

Я вижу так. А у вас есть какой-нибудь примерный план или схема этого документа?

----------


## TUTSJ

Примерный план есть, нашла  в инете. Я как бы то же представляла себе именно так! Спасибо!

----------


## уктур

Дорогие мои, уважаемые форумчане! Нужна ваша помощь. Срочно нужен сценарий или хотя бы идея театрализованного концерта к юбилею поселка, которому 45 лет и строили его комсомольцы 70-х. Кроме того, как  приехали к на праздник комсомольцы того времени, (юноша и девушка) посмотреть что приозошло за это время, ничего в голову не приходит. 
 :Tu:

----------


## Леди N

> Дорогие мои, уважаемые форумчане! Нужна ваша помощь. Срочно нужен сценарий или хотя бы идея театрализованного концерта к юбилею поселка, которому 45 лет и строили его комсомольцы 70-х. Кроме того, как  приехали к на праздник комсомольцы того времени, (юноша и девушка) посмотреть что приозошло за это время, ничего в голову не приходит.


Можно включить в сценарий демонстрацию- как в комсомольские времена, с прибыванием разных делегаций- встреча  с флажками, фанфарами....А затем - парад достижений сегодняшний... Например,  "На марше предприятие "Микрон", которое успешно работает, предоставляя рабочие места нашим землякам... и т.д.

Может найти бывших пионеров- комсомольцев, чтобы они передали эстафету настоящим... "Одни- строили, другие- берегут, благоустраивают и т.д."

У себя на Дне посёлка устраиваем такую активизацию зрителей: "ПОющая площадь"- это когда с нашим вокалистом вся площадь поёт песни определённых лет и "Танцующая площадь"- это когда танцуют в зале, благодаря провокации ведущего.

А ещё мне нравится "Поклонись до земли"- это когда младшее поколение низко кланяется старшему за ВСЁ... То есть определённые слова ведущих поводят зрителя к этому общему импровизированному поклону.

----------


## shmatenko

Здравствуйте, помогите со сценарием или идеями районного праздника "Отец.Отчество. Отечество", приуроченного к празднику "День отца". Концертный зал со зрителями, приглашены гости: глава и т.п. Будут чествовать достойных пап. Между пооздравлениями - концертные номера. Нужна изюминка этого праздника связанная с отцом и Отечеством.

----------


## Леди N

> Здравствуйте, помогите со сценарием или идеями районного праздника "Отец.Отчество. Отечество", приуроченного к празднику "День отца". Концертный зал со зрителями, приглашены гости: глава и т.п. Будут чествовать достойных пап. Между пооздравлениями - концертные номера. Нужна изюминка этого праздника связанная с отцом и Отечеством.


Может сделать "странички", посвящённые ГЛАВНЫМ МУЖСКИМ качествам: мужество, честность, и т.п. А может странички МУЖСКОГО СЧАСТЬЯ: преданность, дружба, любовь, стена каменная....

А может МУЖЧИНА глазами его матери, жены, детей, друзей, сослуживцев....(такой собирательный образ)

Или... НАСТОЯЩИЙ МУЖЧИНА ДОЛЖЕН В СВОЕЙ ЖИЗНИ ПОСТРОИТЬ, ВОСПИТАТЬ, ПОСАДИТЬ...ДОМ, СЫНА, ДЕРЕВО. Вот и рассказать о каждом из героев с позиций ЭТИХ их успехов.

----------


## ира10

Доброй ночи всем! Я из Кабардино-Балкарской Республики, 1 сентября у нас день республики. В районе решили сделать грандиозное мероприятие с кучей официальных гостей, начальство требует театрализованный кусочек, помогите с идеями или может у кого есть какие-нибудь притчи о Кавказе или о дружбе России и Кавказа, а может есть готовый сценарий. заранее всех благодарю. С уважением Ирина

----------


## уктур

*Леди N*, огромное спасибо за отзывчивость!!! Творческих вам успехов и всего хорошего! 
 :Tender:  :Yahoo:  :Ok:

----------


## swetik72

Всем добрый день! Нужна ваша помощь!!! Нужен сценарий мюзикла про любовь (можно и пьески, минут на 30-40) для  взрослых . Пожскажите пожалуйста , где можно найти!!! Заранее всем спасибо!!!

----------


## tamada023

Здравствуйте, коллеги! Помогите! Срочно нужен сценарий Праздник пельменей.

----------


## гунька

*tamada023*, Только вот такое нашла.....   

Праздник пельменя
"Чем Развлечь Гостей" (с) http://***********/

Тексты плакатов. 
Ах, пельмени хороши!
Ешь скорей их от души!
Кто пельмени не едал,
Тот в жизни счастья не видал!
Хороши пельмешки!
Лучше, чем орешки! (На рисунке — белка с пельменями.)
Для дружной семьи
Пельмени хороши!
Мы друзьям всегда поможем,
Без пельменей жить не можем!

Пельмени можно налепить заранее либо прямо на празднике. Для этого нужно приготовить мясорубки по числу семей, фарш, доски, скалки, тесто и подносы для готовых пельменей. В конкурсах принимают участие семейные команды.

Конкурс 1. Собрать мясорубку на скорость. Если семей много, то команда, собравшая мясорубку последней, переходит в ряды зрителей.
Конкурс 2. Команды делают из теста кружки. Побеждает та, которая первой сделала десяток. Затем эта работа продолжается и начинается следующий конкурс.
Конкурс 3. Лепим пельмени. Команды заполняют пельменями подносы. Кто больше, быстрее?

Пока пельмени варятся, команды придумывают рекламу для своих изделий, после которой на празднике появляется Сам Самыч.

Сам Самыч. Кончен день, пришел с работы,
Никакой тебе заботы:
Мне готовит мастерица,
Ох и шустрая девица. 

Ему подносит пельмени хозяйка.

Я влюбился, господа.
Без пельменей мне хана! (Целует хозяйку.)
Я преклонить готов колени
Пред тем, кто изобрел пельмени!

Сам Самыч объявляет номера художественной самодеятельности, подготовленные семьями и посвященные пельменям.

Кто пельмени не едал,
Тот в жизни счастья не видал!

Дегустация пельменей.


"Чем Развлечь Гостей" (с) http://***********/

Автор(ы): Жирнова Н.А

----------


## Рамоновна

*tamada023*, http://www.regnum.ru/news/804692.html http://best-party.ru/news/1741
здесь есть рассказ о таком празднике

----------


## Polozova

Друзья.В октябре юбилей культурного центра)))Название " Сказка о непотерянном времени". Может есть идеи))буду очень признательна)))

----------


## Рамоновна

*Polozova*, Песочные часы- как лейтмотив. Сосуды с песком-временем -разными вехами: брежневское время-...- перестройка-...-современность. Сосуды можно открывать, и "дышать" этим временем со зрителями, если есть у вас мужики-мастера, можно сделать часы объемными, и в них засыпать песок того или иного времени. Пока он сыпется- идет рассказ о тех годах./ну это в идеале/. 

Можно взять обычные часы, но вместо общепринятых цифр проставить на них 12 главных вех учреждения, и "двигать" стрелки по ним, /конечно, 12-я цифра-знак- это сам юбилей/. Во время мероприятия запускать звук тикающих часов- как символ времени. Двое ведущих - СТРЕЛКИ ЧАСОВ-могут выйти с черными галстуками-стрелками.

Название *ОЧЕНЬ* интересное, хотелось бы потом в разделе ЮБИЛЕЕВ увидеть ваш сценарий!

----------


## гунька

*Рамоновна*, Ириша, КЛАСС!!!!!!

----------


## Наташкин

Уважаемые коллеги , помогите, не могу найти сценарий на двух ведущих девушек, чтоб был и юмор и подколы в адрес другой, диалоги дух лиц на тему песен...погоды...и  т.д.

Может плохо искала. не получается через поиск. Заранее благодарна...

----------


## Рамоновна

*Наташкин*, ваше сообщение навело на мысль, что у нас   в разделе  НЕПРОСТИТЕЛЬНО отсутствует тема Конферанса, в которую можно собирать миниатюры, диалоги, и прочие словесные изыски для ведущих. И материал-то ЕСТЬ! Иду открывать тему.

Попробуйте в поиске задать СЦЕНАРИЙ ПАРНОГО КОНФЕРАНСА. Кое-что найдете.

----------


## Оля-ля 68

> Здравствуйте, коллеги! Помогите! Срочно нужен сценарий Праздник пельменей


Ирина,предлагаю несколько конкурсов....может что-то пригодится...
1.Конкурс частушек про пельмени.
2."Перестраивалка со словом ПЕЛЬМЕНИ...
3. Конкурс рекламных слоганов... типа "И на завтрак,и на ужин очень даже хороши
                                                        вкусные пельмени,сваренные от души"...
4.Эстафеты с пельменями(из пороллона)...передать,пронести на ложке,удерживая китайскими палочками и т.д
5.Шуточный аукцион комплиментов пельменям по буквам(на П- перченый,пузатенький..и т.д)
6.Викторина про пельмени.
7. Аукцион названий пельменей.
8. Конкурс рисунков на упаковку...
Ну,вот,как-то так...Может натолкнет на какую-то мысль...

----------


## девушка с севера

[quote="Наташкин;4141284"]Уважаемые коллеги , помогите, не могу найти сценарий на двух ведущих девушек, чтоб был и юмор и подколы в адрес другой, диалоги дух лиц на тему песен...погоды...и т.д.

Может плохо искала. не получается через поиск. Заранее благодарна...Если хотите, могу выслать свой сценарий с парным конферанцем на концерт, посвященный 23 февраля, может что пригодится.

----------


## Оля-ля 68

> Уважаемые коллеги , помогите, не могу найти сценарий на двух ведущих девушек, чтоб был и юмор и подколы в адрес другой, диалоги дух лиц на тему песен...погоды...и т.д.


Наташа,посмотри тему "Конферанс"...я сбросила туда сценарий....может пригодится...может натолкнет на какую мысль..

----------


## swetik72

Всем добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста советом ,идеей. У нас в РДК 22 сентября открытие творческого сезона,хочется что-нибудь замутить такого-эдакого, ну вы все меня понялиЗаранее всем спасибо!!!А может быть посмотреть в какой-нибудь другой темке?

----------


## девушка с севера

> Уважаемые коллеги , помогите, не могу найти сценарий на двух ведущих девушек, чтоб был и юмор и подколы в адрес другой, диалоги дух лиц на тему песен...погоды...и т.д.


Таня. Мы долго думали, какой бы сюрприз приготовить для наших дорогих мужчин.
Анжела Ведь они всегда для нас устраивают такие замечательные праздники
Таня. А какие необыкновенные песни они поют!
Анжела Точно! А ставшая уже традиционной песня «Необыкновенная», это же чудо, а не песня!
Таня. Скажу по секрету, наши девочки собрались, подумали и придумали нашим обожаемым мужчинам достойный ответ.
Анжела Встречайте, на сцене самые красивые, чудесные и просто необыкновенные(Финальная песня)
Таня. Дорогие наши защитники, еще раз поздравляем вас с праздником!
Анжела И хотим вам еще раз напомнить, что мы вас любим!
Таня. До свиданья! До новых встреч!

----------


## девушка с севера

Что-то не то получилось, сейчас попробую еще раз написать. (Выходит Вед.1., поет песню. По окончании выходит Вед.2с ленцой хлопает в ладоши)

А. Браво, Татьяна. С каких пор ты начала петь?
Т. А ты что делаешь в моем сне? Уходи, я конкуренцию не люблю!
А. Подумаешь, я тоже так могу!  (Звучит фонограмма  на 30 сек.известной исполнительницы)
Т. Здорово, а как у тебя так классно получается?
А. С нашим звукорежиссером мы с тобой еще и не так сможем. Хочешь попробовать?
Т. И я так смогу?
А. Конечно. Давай раз-два-три.

(Звучит фонограмма откровенно мужского голоса)

Т. Это что такое?! 
А. Я тоже…. Конкуренции не потерплю.
Т. А я думала, что это сон…. Я …вся такая необыкновенная, вся в красном… стою на сцене, и все мужчины в зале мне аплодируют. И тут появляешься ты, и все портишь.
А. Ну почему все? Дорогие друзья, нашу концертную часть открыла Татьяна …! Ваши аплодисменты!
А. Ну вот, а ты говорила….
Т. (приободрившись) Ну ладно, я была не права. Истинный талант не скроешь. 
А. А вообще – то талант надо воспитывать с детства, как это делает преподаватель вокала Детской школы искусств ……
Т. Встречайте на сцене юное дарование ….
(Концертный номер)

 Т. Анжел, а ты знаешь, какой праздник будет скоро отмечать вся страна?
А. 8 марта? Я уже и подарок заказала.
Т. Да нет, перед 8 марта….. Ну, ну…
А. Что ну?
Т. 23 февраля (по слогам)
А. И что?
Т. День Защитника Отечества.
А. И что?
Т. Как что!?  Сегодня концерт, защитников Отечества поздравлять надо
А. (прихорашивается) Я всегда была неравнодушна к мужчинам в форме. А что сегодня еще и День партизан?
Т. Ты с чего взяла?
А. Так ни одного мужчины в форме я не вижу.
Т. Анжела! Мужчины они все или бывшие или будущие защитники Отечества.
А. Тогда начинаем?
Т. Начинаем!
А. Добрый вечер, Дамы и господа. В этот час.
Т – Мы приветствуем всех Вас.
А – И в первую очередь Вас.
Т – Наши дорогие
А – Чуткие.
Т – Сильные.
А – Смелые
Т – Щедрые.
А – Мудрые.
Т – Красивые.
А – Одним словом
Вместе – Настоящие мужчины.
Т. На сцене …
(Концертный номер)

Т – Как гордо звучит слово «Мужчины»! А о чем оно говорит?
А – Мужчина – это смелость
Т – Воля.
А – Великодушие.
Т – И благородство.
А – Мужество.
Т – И сила.
А – А также – политика.
Т – Бизнес.
А – Армия.
Т – Футбол.
А – Женщина.
Т – И машины.
А – Но в трудный момент, наши мужчины всегда рядом, готовы защитить и поддержать.
Т – Я абсолютно согласна с тем, что сегодня мужчина – это сильно занятые люди и устроить им праздник – лишний повод обратить на себя внимание.
А - Т.е. сделать оригинальный подарок? И что же мы можем подарить?
Т – Мы им подарим себя.
А – Свои улыбки
Т – Хорошее настроение.
А – Задорный смех.
Т – Теплоту наших сердец.
А – И конечно же замечательные песни.
Т. Встречайте на сцене …..
(Концертный номер)
А – Ах, мужчины. Как мы вас ценим и любим!
Т – А если и ворчим – это не из вредности.
А. И вообще так классно быть замужем. Ведь  здорово найти того особенного человека, которого хочется… злить до конца жизни!
Т – И чисто из любви к вам!
А – А как мы нуждаемся в вашем внимании и как мы готовимся к каждому свиданию с вами.
Т – И сколько мы на вас тратим времени и денег!
А – И вот так каждый раз, перед каждой встречей с Вами, а ради чего такие муки?
Т – Ради того, чтобы понравится мужчине, стать его единственной и неповторимой.
А – Ради которой он пойдет на все?
Т – Да.
А – Свернет горы, пройдет через моря?
Т – Да.
А – Сочинит умные книги, построит великолепные дворцы, достанет рукой до звезд?
Т – Конечно!
А – А, что в это время делать нам?
Т – Ты хотела сказать ждать?
А.Выходит, что вся наша жизнь состоит из ожидания? А ожидания чего?
Т – Счастливых моментов, ярких впечатлений, подарков, любимых праздников.
А – Любимых праздников? Таких как день рождения, день женщины – это понятно. А как же быть с мужским праздником?
Т – А это просто прекрасный праздник, есть много поводов, чтобы поздравить мужчину с этим днем.
А – К примеру?
Т – У тебя есть замечательный повод назначить ему свидание.
А – Допустим.
Т – Намекнуть, что Тебя он должен защищать хотя бы изредка. И вообще, после твоего поздравления ему ничего не остается сделать, как поздравить тебя с женским днем.
А. И сегодня мы с дальним прицелом поздравляем всех наших мужчин с их замечательным мужским праздником.
Т. А поможет нам в этом…
 (Концертный номер)

Т. Дорогие мужчины, поздравляя Вас сегодня, мы не можем не затронуть тему любви, которой все возрасты покорны.
А  Ты думаешь, мужчины умеют любить?
Т А ты в этом сомневаешься?
А. Не знаю, но уверена, что женщины любят сильнее.
Т А мне кажется, что мужчины нам в этом не уступают.
А Таня, ради любви женщина отдает карьеру, корону, положение, в конце концов- жизнь! Потому что женщине за любовь ничего не жалко. Пропади оно все пропадом и гори синим пламенем! Нет, конечно, мужчины тоже любить умеют, но не до такой степени!
Т Ну почему же? Ради любви мужчины готовы носить нас на руках, достать звезду с неба, и плащ в грязь, и розы в мороз…
А  И с друзьями в баню!
Т Давай не будем спорить, ведь сегодня  праздник. И в этот предпраздничный день, когда все мужчины в предвкушении поздравлений и подарков, вам своё творчество дарит…
 (Концертный номер)
А Давайте обратимся к истории. Времена царской России: офицеры, юнкера, кадеты. Как клятва в то время звучало: «Клянусь своей честью». О, это были мужчины — щедрые, благородные. Внимание, вопрос: кому должен был отдать настоящий офицер: Душу, сердце, жизнь, честь? 
Т Ответ можно найти в песне «Вальс кадетов»:Душу — Богу, Сердце — даме, Жизнь — государю, Честь — никому. Какие слова! Но песню мы петь не будем, а вальс для вас, дорогие зрители, исполнит класс специализированной военной подготовки                   
(Концертный номер)

Т  Давай все-таки вернемся к теме «Мужчина и женщина». Вот женщины, например, вносят в повседневную жизнь красоту, нежность и очарование.
А .А мужчины дополняют ее рассудительностью, тактом и галантностью.
Т  Лучше скажи, чтобы ты делала без мужчин?
А Отдыхала!
Т  От кого? Если их не будет!
А  Да, действительно.
Т Поэтому, давай их ценить и беречь ведь их у нас так мало!
А Пожалуй ты права, мужчин нужно беречь, ведь им с нами так трудно! Женщина- сама непредсказуемость! 
Т  Да, мы так часто меняем свои решения, не можем выбрать между бледно-розовым и светло-малиновым, у нас семь пятниц на неделе. А мужчины, нам всегда помогут и подскажут. 
А И в трудный момент дадут однозначный дельный совет: «Берем зеленое!»
Т  Сильные мужчины- Поэзия средь прозы Ввергая в изумленье Еще нам дарят розы 
А Не ведая корысти И не во имя жеста чуткие мужчины Нам уступают место
Т И не застольным тостом А просто без причины Нас греют добрым словом Милые мужчины! 
А Чтоб снять пред нами шляпу И уступить дорогу Настоящие мужчины Есть в мире, Слава Богу!
Т А вас дорогие друзья поздравляет настоящий мужчина, будущий полковник …
(Концертный номер)

А Молодцы! А сейчас настало время для поздравления. Уважаемые мужчины! Как известно, женщины говорят одно, а подразумевают другое. Мы решили поздравить вас С Днем защитника Отечества соответственно этой женской логике.
(Татьяна показывает коробку с надписью «Мечты женщин». На сцену вызывается 2 человека, они по очереди достают карточки с прилагательными.)
А Итак, Когда мы вас поздравляем такими замечательными словами, то мы имеем ввиду совсем иное. А что вы сейчас узнаете, Мы мечтаем чтобы мужчины были… (прилагательное)  Исключительными – чтобы у каждого из вас были ключи от роскошного автомобиля.
Притягательными – чтобы лица противоположного пола вас обожали.
Превосходными – чтобы с каждым восходом солнца в ваш дом приходила удача.
Романтичными – чтобы у вас с новой силой вспыхнул всепоглощающий роман …с вашими женами. Необыкновенными – чтобы здоровье у вас было крепким как у быка. Самокритичными – чтобы в отпуске вы посетили остров Крит. И наконец
 государственными, чтобы вы смогли преподнести нам, нежно и горячо любящим вас, в дар вилы, фамильные драгоценности, частные предприятия. Ведь мечтать не вредно, не так ли? 
Т. И с праздником вас, дорогие мужчин, поздравляет …
(Концертный номер)
Т. И мы точно знаем, что со следующими нашими выступающими нам не будет страшно нигде. Они всегда встанут на защиту и дамы, и семьи, и Родины. Встречайте, …

(Концертный номер)
А Давай все-таки опять вернемся к теме «Мужчина» и «Женщина». Только вслушайтесь в само звучание слова «женщина». Кокетливо ласкает слух нежное звучание французского  «ж», и не менее нежное английское «щ».
Т. А сколько слов с подобным звучанием и положительным контекстом можно подобрать. Например «женьшень» - растение молодости и здоровья. 
А А слово «Мужчина»?.Оно ведь безнадежно испорчено первыми двумя буквами. Слушай: Му-у-ужчина. .Как не крути, на серьезный лад оно не настраивает.
Т. А нам и не надо их называть таким испорченным словом. Зови просто: лапонька, зайчик, котик.
А Хорошо, уговорила. И всем лапонькам, зайчикам и котикам, а особенно рыбкам, сидящим в этом зале свой номер дарит …
(Концертный номер)
Т. Анжел, вслушайся в само название праздника. День защитника Отечества. 
А Вслушалась, красиво звучит. И что?
Т. А то, что мы сегодня поздравляли всех мужчин, а про защитников как-то забыли.
А Да нет, как же мы их могли забыть. Ведь где-то, кто-то в это время несет свою службу и стоит на боевом посту. Мы помним о вас, ребята!
Т. 
 Солдат в строю. Всегда он там, где нужен,
Будь это степи, горы иль пески.
Солдат на марше. Родине присяга
В его душе незыблемо живет,
Как вечный свет единственного стяга,
Ведущего вперед, всегда вперед.
 А. 
Служи, солдат! Ты сын земли родимой;
И, верность клятве воинской храня,
Храни вот также — верно, нерушимо
Покой земли, и маму, и меня.
Т: И следующий наш концертный номер посвящается нашим защитникам Отечества. На сцене…
(Концертный номер)
А Таня, ты посмотри, как светло сегодня в нашем зале. Как ты думаешь, почему?
Т. Я не думаю, я знаю.
А Администрация выделила деньги на освещение зала?
Т. Это, конечно, тоже. Но не поэтому. 
А А почему, может я что-то пропустила?
Т. Анжела, ты посмотри, как горят глаза у наших прекрасных женщин.
А Что-то мне не по себе. Напоминает фильм ужасов. Ночь, лес и в темноте горят чьи-то глаза….
Т. Да перестань ты! Я говорила, что в нашем зале светло, потому – что женщины, сидящие здесь горят восторгом и желанием поздравить мужчин с их замечательным праздником!
А Здорово, но если на сцену будут выходить все желающие наш концерт продлится очень долго. И что же делать?
Т. Я знаю, доверься профессионалу! Дорогие дамы! Вам предоставляется эксклюзивная возможность поздравить всех мужчин с праздником! Просто давайте громко крикнем «С праздником!».
(Крикнем «С праздником»)
Т.  Дорогие мужчины! Мы благодарны за то, что вы у нас есть!
Желаем вам всегда быть Мужчинами с большой буквы!
А Желаем погон генеральских добиться,
Все знать, все уметь и отлично трудиться!
За выправкой вашей армейской следить,
Пореже от жен в самоволку ходить!
Пускай сокращения кровь не прольется,
И славный ваш полк никогда не сдается!
Желаем всегда оставаться в строю!
Пускай вам везет и в любви, как в бою!
(Концертный номер)
Т. Мы долго думали, какой бы сюрприз приготовить для наших дорогих мужчин.
А Ведь они всегда для нас устраивают такие замечательные праздники
Т. А какие необыкновенные песни они поют!
А Точно! А ставшая уже традиционной песня «Необыкновенная», это же чудо, а не песня!
Т. Скажу по секрету, наши девочки собрались, подумали и придумали нашим обожаемым мужчинам достойный ответ.
А Встречайте, на сцене самые красивые, чудесные и просто необыкновенные(Финальная песня)
Т. Дорогие наши защитники, еще раз поздравляем вас с праздником!
А И хотим вам еще раз напомнить, что мы вас любим!
Т. До свиданья! До новых встреч!

----------


## Gallina Oksijyk

Привет,друзья. Подскажите,может у кого есть  СЦЕНАРИЙ ДНЯ МУЗЫКИ.??? 
Желательно на украинском языке....
Пишите мне на : galina.jacina@rambler.ru

----------


## Миронова

Может у кого-нибудь найдётся сценарий концерта "Назад  в СССР", поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## Натали5

Девочки, у кого есть сценарий или идеи по проведению молодежной вечеринки "Хэллоуин"?

----------


## Шмидт Олеся Александровна

*Помогите есть что нового ко дню пожилого человека для концертной программы*?

----------


## Демух

Уважаемые форумчане. Я руковожу студией эстрадного пения, которой исполнилось в сентябре  11 лет. Так получилось, что 10-летие мы не смогли отметить каким-то серьёзным мероприятием. Очень бы хотелось осуществить постановку мюзикла. Прошу поделиться идеями хотя бы либретто. Известные, наподобие "Ромео и Джульетта" и т.д. не подходят. Нужно что-нибудь интересное на современный манер. Участники студии от 7 до 30 лет (три состава).

----------


## Демух

Жаль, что приходится вести беседу с самим собой, вот кое что нарыла, это телевизионные мюзиклы с текстовкой, фанерки можно найти в интернете или подставить свои произведения по теме, или переложить песенки при желании. Может у кого есть ещё идейки?
http://files.mail.ru/56ZTKM :Tender:

----------


## TUTSJ

Здравствуйте! Обращаюсь ко всем знатокам по КВН. Нужны идейки. Конкурс " Налоговый инспектор-2011".    Визитка " Ветер перемен" В юморе новый вектор развития  налоговой  службы", второй конкурс "Киностудия" озвучивание  любого кинофильма в течении 5 минут на тему " Есть такая профессия_ налоговый  инспектор". Помогите, пожалуйста. Скоро конкурс, а идеи все какие то совсем не смешные!

----------


## Ketvik

Девочки-волшебницы ищу сценарий к Дню вневедомственной охраны.Буду рада любым материалам.

----------


## loja

К новогоднему празднику готовлю театрализацию с ребятами - замысел таков - показать две волшебные школы - *школу* светлых сил: Ангелов, Феечек и т.д., и *школу* темных сил: чертиков, бабок-ежек, леших, кикимор и т.д. Как они готовятся к приходу Нового года? С темными силами вроде как легче обстоят дела - есть где развернутся. А как показать школу Светлых сил так, чтоб было интересно зрителям? Может у кого-то есть такие заготовочки? Буду благодарна любой информации по этой теме..

----------


## Гумочка

Коллеги, получили задание от нашей главы провести встречу с ребятами впервые голосующими на предстоящих выборах. Нашла в Интернете лишь один подходящий вариант + презентация. Может, кто-нибудь проводил нечто подобное ранее? Хочется презентацию, рассказывающую имеено о современных технологиях выборов. А это - материал, найденный мною и приглянувшийся мне:
http://files.mail.ru/B130CQ

----------


## dgu31

Уважаемые коллеги!!!Очень прошу вашей помощи!!!У нас 100-летие народного духового оркестра.Буду рада любым идеям по проведению!!!По сценарию. Не оставьте мою просьбу без внимания!Заранее спасибо,с уважением,Зина.   dgu31@mail.ru

----------


## Рамоновна

*dgu31*, мне кажется, что все юбилеи строятся одинаково. Идеи есть в теме ЮБИЛЕИ, и формы там интересные. А вот учитывая возраст коллектива, можно было бы построить рассказ о нем по вехам, и оркестр к каждой вехе бы играл произведение тех лет. Царская Россия-революция-строительство социализма-война-и т.д.

----------


## Иннесс

> Девочки, у кого есть сценарий или идеи по проведению молодежной вечеринки "Хэллоуин"?


Думаю пригодиться. Наш ДК один в городе и к нам ходит молодежь из 2-х школ и 2-х колледжей. Поэтому можно организовать работу нескольких творческих скажем так коллективов. Я пригласила наиболее активных и предложила им идею, которая понравилась и им и мне. Тема "фильмы ужасов" - каждый придумывает продолжение любого известного фильма : например Сага- Сумерки -5 или Кашмары на улице (такой-то). Короче идей много... Далее они обыгрывают  все что придумали , минут по 30. как у кого получилось. А я под них делала связку и проводила игры. Получилось здорово: и страшно и смешно. Даже не думала, что дети способны на такое. Если найду сценарий выложу. Удачи.

----------


## girei.liusjena

Дорогие творческие люди. Я уверенна, кто работает в культуре сталкивался с конкурсом многодетных, молодых семей. Нужна визитка--представление семьи, мы конечно будем делать под свою, но помогите с идеями.

----------


## Irina61

Девочки!  поделитесь ,пожалуйста, наработками ко дню библиотек на мероприятие, на корпоративчик библиотекарей с начальством, если у кого есть, нужно уже сейчас.

----------


## Тыря

Дорогие коллеги! Ищу сценарий творческого конкурса молодых семей! Может быть уже кто-нибудь выкладывал на форуме но пока не могу с ориентироваться! Хочется чего-то ух....интересного или может быть кто идею какую подбросит....пока идея такова: Гименей отправляет на землю своих агентов, чтоб найти семьи, которые присвоят различные звания

----------


## Ириначка

ищу сценарий визитки представления селхоз продукции нашего района на выставке сельхозпроизводителей
не знаю как преподнести ( будут хлебобулочные излелия, мясные деликатесы, отруби, крупы)
Пожалуйста помогите!!!

----------


## Рамоновна

Подобная тема есть http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=133424. Эту закрываю.

----------


## Милана Сологубова

Здравствуйте! Я к вам из музыкальных руководителей детского сада  *с ОГРОМНОЙ ПРОСЬБОЙ О ПОМОЩИ!!!* Не знаю куда ещё обратиться... Опыта в написании и проведении  такого рода взрослых концертов НЕТ! Очень нужен *сценарий проведения юбилея   женской вокальной группы "КАПЕЛЛА".* Группа существует и относится к Городскому отделу культуры. Вести буду я одна (первый раз, и очень волнуюсь). Сценарий нужен на одного ведущего,  без сценок, диалогов. Просто общение с залом, интересное объявление номеров. Репертуар песен разнообразный: Народные, классические, эстрадные песни. Очень жду Вашей профессиональной помощи!!!

----------


## Crystal

Милана, юбилейный сценарий в готовом виде вы вряд ли найдёте: тут без индивидуального подхода - никак! В каком стиле-образе вы видите себя, как ведущую? Народного, эстрадного плана, может вообще что-нибудь "из области фантастики" с машиной времени? В стихах или прозе - нужны заставочки-подводки к номерам?.. В каком возрасте участницы коллектива? Ищите на форуме идейку, подходящую только вам и задавайте более конкретные вопросы: типа, "НАдо заставку в народном стиле к песне такой-то и желательно, в стихах"... А так, если в общих чертах,судя по разноплановому репертуару - можно разбить концерт на блоки: классический, народный, эстрадный. Сделать связки между блоками, и поскольку на сцене один коллектив - не обязательно подводить к каждому номеру, достаточно переходов от блока к блоку песен. Может быть и ведущая будет менять образы в зависимости от этого, а может быть ведущая вообще Вам не понадобится - иногда ведь можно обойтись видео-заставками в сопровождении нужного текста в записи...

----------


## Рамоновна

*Милана Сологубова*, http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=254 посмотрите в этой теме

----------


## Миронова

Очень нужен сценарий концерта в стиле ретро, раньше на форуме была тема связанная с СССР, теперь не могу найти, подскажите, пожалуйста  где это было.

----------


## РадостьВесна

Я здесь новичок, помогите пожалуйста найти сценарий :"Презентация детского сада "Колобок". надо веселые, интересные номера, может у кого то есть подобный опыт презентации с юмором. Заранее благодарна за помощь.

----------


## Рамоновна

*РадостьВесна*, наберите в поиске(Яндекс) КОЛОБОК НА НОВЫЙ ЛАД- выскочит несколько вариантов. Возьмите за основу тот, который понравится, и "катайте" колобка по детсадовским группам, пока не докатится до кабинета заведующей. Только пусть его никто не ест- все пусть просят остаться у них в группе, а заведующая попросит его остаться в д/саду и....... ВОТ ТОГДА-ТО И СТАЛ НАШ Д/САД НАЗЫВАТЬСЯ КОЛОБОК!!!

----------


## РадостьВесна

спасибо, мнтересная идея, только концерт должен быть небольшой 15-20 мин, интересный и с юмором, подскажите если есть что то конкретное. заранее благодарна за помощь.

----------


## Натник

Друзья, подскажите, у нас где то можно посмотреть сценарии по юбилеям супружеской жизни?

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

> сценарии по юбилеям супружеской жизни?


 раздел ведущих: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=49487

----------


## Леди N

*Рамоновна*,  Ирина Викторовна, хочу послать на конкурс "Новогодний IN-KU FEST -2012"  сценарный материал. Не совсем поняла, как это нужно сделать...
Вставить его в личное сообщение?
Кому адресовать личное сообщение? :Blush2:

----------


## Рамоновна

*Леди N*, СКОРЕЕ ВСЕГО, "ПО МНОГОЧИСЛЕННЫМ ПРОСЬБАМ ТРУДЯЩИХСЯ" сроки конкурса перенесут. Всем спасибо за обсуждение.
Заявку можно послать Марине Голик(ее пост- в этой теме с условиями конкурса)

----------


## девушка с севера

Здравствуйте всем. Ребята помогите придумать тему шоу программы к 23. Концерт без обычного патриотизма и слов про солдат. В прошлом году делала "Полет на авиалайнере". Идею нашла на нашем форуме. Все прошло на ура! В этом году ничего в голову не идет. Какой то творческий кризис. Пересмотрела и шоу уральских пелеменей и камеди вумен. Все не то. Может кто подскажет просто идею

----------


## TUTSJ

*Почитайте этот сценарий. Проходила концертная программа в 2012 году. Шутки, юмор про мужчин! .  В этот году так же не могу разродится идеей, чтобы не было повтора. Подскажите??????? Буду рада если мое произведение кому нибудь подойдет. Использовала материалы форума, журнала ЧРГ*
СЦЕНАРИЙ КОНЦЕРТА (2012 год), ПОСВЯЩЁННОГО ДНЮ ЗАЩИТНИКА ОТЕЧЕСТВА 
19/02/12
Перед началом- показ видеоролика «Мощь России»
01. Музыка – Россию строят мужики

02. Музыка – Фанфары на выход
Лена: Начинаем ?

Галя: Начинаем!

Лена: Ты волнуешься?

Галя:Ни- ни!

Лена : А кого мы поздравляем? 

Галя: Объяснили!

Лена: Объясни!

Галя: Поздравлять мужчин мы будем!

Лена: Всех, всех, всех, своих, родных.

Галя: Мы поздравим взводных, ротных, ну и просто рядовых!

Лена: И ещё, мы скажем прямо, для мужчин, для дорогих,

Галя: Мы концертную программу, здесь покажем в тот же миг!

Лена: Ну, а что в программе этой, не секрет?

Галя: Какой секрет! Есть и пляски, есть и песни, есть и то, и сё, и то!

Лена: Ну, а скуки часом нету?

Галя: Ну, зачем скажи так грубо? Скука нынче не в ходу! 
Взяться ей, скажи, откуда? В прошлом списана году!

Лена: Ну, а наша-то программа! Это выясним в конце!

Галя: Пусть мужчины судят сами, плох, хорош для них концерт!

Лена: Всё! Пора! Мы начинаем, говоря вам без прикрас.

Галя: Что концертная программа называется «Для Вас…»

 Музыка – Фанфары позывные

Галя: Сегодняшняя программа посвящена Дню защитника отечества . Или попросту говоря, нашим дорогим мужчинам . И мы на концерте вроде бы….

Лена:: Разводящие !

Галя: Да, но это по военному, а по штатной ведомости концерта, ты - ведущая первая , а я – ведущая вторая.

Лена:: Тогда на правах ведущей, я объявляю первый номер. Для вас поет _____________ 
НОМЕР


Лена:  Сегодня мы говорим не просто о военных. Мы говорим о том, какие мужчины у нас замечательные, внимательные и умные.

Галя:: Кстати, у меня есть предложение, давай проведём экспресс – опрос. Помнят ли наши мужчины некоторые армейские термины?

Лена: Давай ! И так первый вопрос, - просьба отвечать мужчин.
Кто отвечает первый – вызывать выйти на сцену.

1. Солдатские носки (портянки)
2. Неожиданная команда (тревога)
3. Им мечтает стать каждый солдат (генерал)
4. Солдатский дом (казарма)
5. Дура на войне (пуля)
6. Царица полей (пехота)
7. Работает на ключе (радист)

Вышли 7 мужчин. (красивая девушка выводит отвечающих)
Галя:: Молодцы бойцы и в учении. А в бою как ?

Лена: Биться сегодня не будем, а вот мысли ваши почитаем! В преддверии праздника, о чем думают наши мужчины, хотите узнать?

Галя: Какие мысли одолевают наших мужчин мы узнаем при помощи нашей волшебной фуражки. Фуражку одеваем – мысли все читаем. Заклинания – АТЫ-БАТЫ ШЛИ СОЛДАТЫ!

Лена:: Обращается к мужчинам. Вы готовы к празднику? Мысли привели в порядок? Давайте узнаем, что вас тревожит…

Музыка – отдельная папка ВОЛШЕБНАЯ ШЛЯПА

Вручаются  мини-призы 

Лена: Мысли послушали, мужчины они и есть мужчины. Да и мысли у них какие-то мужские… Ну, а мы продолжаем наш концерт! На правах эксперимента военные решили брать в Армию девушек. Эксперимент затянулся… 
Встречайте! Новые призывники! То есть призывницы!


Сценка «Бабы в армии»
 Музыка – Катюша
(Наташа Масюк  и Галя Марущенко)
Деревенская девушка: Ну, вот и все. Прощай гражданская жизнь! Теперь на два года мой дом - казарма. 

Городская девушка: Да чего я только не делала, чтобы от армии откосить. И под пацифистку косила, и в общество солдатских отцов обращалась, и врачу глазки строила. Ничего не помогло. 

Деревенская девушка: А чего от армии бегать? Вот я сама, добровольно пошла. 

Городская девушка: Да какая же дура сейчас сама в армию пойдет. Там же сейчас беспредел! Бабовщина! 
Деревенская девушка: Чего, чего? Какая еще «щина»? 

Городская девушка: Ты чего, о бабовщине ничего не слыхала? Ну, ничего, скоро узнаешь. 

Деревенская девушка: А мне мама так сказала: «Люся, если ты хочешь стать настоящей бабой - иди, и ничего не бойся!». 

Городская девушка: Да, как же! А портянки стирай, сапоги чисть, на тумбочке стой! И за дезодорантами в самоволку бегай! 

Деревенская девушка: А еще я слышала, в армии честь отдавать нужно. 

Городская девушка: Ну, уж нет! Свою честь я никому не отдам. Ну, разве что генералу. 

Деревенская девушка: А еще там надо противогаз за пять секунд надеть. 

Городская девушка: Это что же получается? Я три часа прическу делала, делала, а тут пять секунд - и противогаз?! 

Деревенская девушка: Ничего, подстригут под Котовского, за пять секунд прическу делать будешь! 

Городская девушка: Одно радует, скоро форму новую введут: вот тут бантики, вот тут - рюшечки, кирзачи на высоком каблуке и декольте…

Деревенская девушка: Зря радуешься. Все равно прапорщица все пропьет. 

Городская девушка: Да откуда ты все знаешь-то?! 

Деревенская девушка: Да у меня недавно сеструха из армии пришла. Бицепсы - во! Плечи - во! На спине наколка - ДМБ-2010! 

Городская девушка: Встречали, наверное, неделю?

Деревенская девушка: Да мы и на моих проводах славно погуляли. Я подружкам ведро самогона поставила, так мы втроем все и выпили.

Городская девушка: А мы пацанов пригласили. Только они слабенькие оказались. На шампанское все налегали. Выпьют по два фужера, и ходят: «Ой, какой я пьяный, держите меня!» 

Деревенская девушка: А мой парень разревелся у меня на груди. Мол, как я без тебя тут жить буду. Да я на других девчонок и смотреть-то не стану! Во как любит!

Городская девушка: Все так говорят. А месяц пройдет, и письмеца от них не дождешься! Все! Пошли, кажется, нас зовут.
Уходят.
Лена: (за кулисами)    НОМЕР


Галя: За что же любим мы мужчин? 
Немало веских есть причин: 
за ясный свет лучистых глаз, 
за острый ум и нежность фраз, 
за плен сердечного тепла, 
за честность, силу, за дела, 
за чувств пьянящую волну, 
за солнце, звезды, за луну, 
за тонкий юмор, легкий смех, 
за жизнь, поддержку, за успех, 
за взлет мечты, за сладость снов, 
за встречи, дружбу, за любовь, 
за песнь весны среди зимы, 
за «ты и я», точнее «мы» - 
за душу, руки и глаза - 
за сотни тысяч лучших «за»! 
Номер

----------


## TUTSJ

Продолжение
Галя: На свете много есть причин нам обходиться без мужчин.
Сегодня женщина сильна, уверена в себе, умна.
Карьерный рост и феминизм...У нас почти капитализм -
За деньги можно всё купить. Зачем с мужчинами нам жить?...

Лена:Но в ваши смотрим мы глаза, и остается нам сказать...
Что сколько б ни было причин...жить невозможно без мужчин!
Они обнимут горячо, подставят сильное плечо,
Они зарплату отдадут, они в беде не подведут!
За ними мы как за стеной. Любовь, надежду и покой
Они нам дарят каждый раз, и жить не можем мы без вас!

Галя: И мы продолжаем!  Для вас _____________________
Номер____________________________________________


Музыка – Юность в сапогах
ВЫХОДИТ  ЭКСПРОМТ»(выход 1)


Командирша (Люда Гизатулина): Раз, раз, раз, два, три! На месте стой - раз, два! Вольно.

Девушка 1: Девочки, посмотрите какая прелесть! Какой чудесный день сегодня!
Девушка 2: Девчонки, посмотрите какой чудесный маникюр мне сделали!
Девушка 3 (городская): Да ты чего? Посмотри какие в зале мальчики, все такие праздничные!
Девушка 1: Боже, да мы не поздоровались!
Девушка 2: Привет мальчишки!
Девушка 3 (городская): Вы не поверите, но мы так вами восхищаемся!
Девушка 1: Как мы вас любим!
Девушка 2: Девчонки, пойдём знакомиться!
Девушка 3 (городская): Я вон с тем…
Девушка 1: А я вон с тем ………….

Командирша: Отставить! Давайте по сценарию, что главное для солдата ?

Девушка 1: Защита Отечества 
Девушка 2: Воинская дисциплина 
Девушка 3 (городская): Солдатская дружба

Командирша: А ещё ?

Девушка 1: Гири и штанги для сильных!
Девушка 2: Новый год в Париже для богатых!
Девушка 3: А праздничная программа для Вас, дорогие мужчины!
Девушка 4: Сегодня вы самые, самые!
Девушка 5: Самые сильные!
Девушка 6: Самые смелые!
Девушка 1: Самые весёлые!
Девушка 2: Мы поздравляем вас с праздником!
Девушка 3: Желаем здоровья!
Девушка 4: Любви!
Девушка 5: Хорошего настроения!
Девушка 1: Денег и удачи!

НОМЕР  « ЭКСПРОМТ»

Музыка – НА ВСЕХ ПАУЗАХ

Галя: По данным боевой разведки в зале у мужчин поднялось… настроение!
Лена: Прекрасно! 
Галя: А дальше, по моему, не совсем прекрасно. Все артисты разбежались!
Лена: Плохо! 
Галя:: А дальше не так уж и плохо. У нас в запасе есть ещё пара номеров.
Лена: Прекрасно! 
Галя: Дальше прекрасного маловато. Разведка доложил, что артисты совсем юны.
ЛЕНА: Прекрасно! Дальше ?
Галя: А дальше уже некуда, они стоят за кулисами во все оружии! Встречайте! Детский садик ____________________ пришел поздравлять защитников Отечества! Под ваши аплодисменты.

Музыка – Дети из детсада
ВЫХОД ДЕТЕЙ.
5-6 девочек с бантиками, в гольфах. В руках мягкие игрушки и куклы.

Девочка 1: В февральский день, морозный день
Все праздник отмечают 
Девчонки в этот славный день 
Мальчишек поздравляют 

Девочка 2: Мы не подарим вам цветов 
Мальчишкам их не дарят 
Девчонки много тёплых слов 
У вас в сердцах оставят 

Девочка 3: Мы пожелаем вам на век 
Что б в жизни не робелось
Пусть будет с вами навсегда
Мальчишеская смелость 

Девочка 4: Пусть удача будет с вам 
Только вы дружите с нами 
Нам во всём вы помогайте 
От других нас защищайте 

Девочка 5: В общем, милые мальчишки!
Мы откроем вам секрет 
Лучше вас на белом свете 
Никого, конечно, нет!

Девочка 1: Мы загадки приготовили для вас, 
От вас ответы мы послушаем сейчас.

Девочка 2: Внимание, загадки:
Про войну читают книжки
Только храбрые …(МАЛЬЧИШКИ)

Девочка 3: Шьют для кукол распашонки
Рукодельницы - …(ДЕВЧЕНКИ)

Девочка 4: Заявляем твердо, прямо:
Лучше всех на свете - …(МАМА)
Девочка 5: Кушай мамин ты блинок,
Подрастай скорей, …(СЫНОК)

Девочка 1: Вкусные оладушки
Мы едим у …(БАБУШКИ)

Девочка 2: Вот семейный наш портрет,
Самый старший, в центре, - …(ДЕД)

Девочка 3: Рыболовный курс наук
Изучает с дедом …(ВНУК)

Девочка 4: Раньше рифма помогала,
А теперь коварной стала.
Ты, дружок, не торопись,
На крючок не попадись!

Девочка 5: Шьют и варят холодцы
Нам, конечно же, …(Не отцы, а мамы)

Девочка 1: Чинят крыши, мебель, рамы,
На рыбалку ходят …(Не мамы, а папы)

Девочка 2: И капризна, и упряма,
В детский сад не хочет …(Не мама, а дочка)

Девочка 3: До свиданья, мы уходим!
Воспитатель нас проводит!
Уходят.

Номер (объявляется  за кулисами)

Музыка – НА ВСЕХ ПАУЗАХ

Ведущая 1: У тёти есть дядя, у мамы есть папа,
У бабушки – дедушка в старенькой шляпе,
У девочки маленькой друг есть мальчишка,
У взрослой девчонки – постарше парнишка.
У каждого в жизни – своя половина,
И с женщиной должен быть рядом мужчина!

Ведущая 2: Надежда, опора для хрупких плечей,
Кто делает дело без лишних речей.
Мы в праздничный день вам признаемся честно,
Что дамами вашими быть очень лестно!
Нам с вами спокойно, нам с вами надёжно,
Представить свою жизнь без вас невозможно!
Родные мужчины! Защитники наши!
Нам жить так легко под защитою вашей!

НОМЕР

11. Музыка – Солдаты (фоном играет тихо)
Галя:  А мы продолжаем наш концерт и о бъявляем Конкурс "Война полов" - Отвечаем на  наши вопросы.

Лена: ВОПРОС К ЖЕНЩИНАМ - Составной частью чего является карбюратор? (Мотора)

Галя: ВОПРОС К МУЖЧИНАМ - Зачем женщины капают на порванные колготки лак для ногтей? (Чтобы не пошла стрелка на порванных колготках)


ЛЕНА: ВОПРОС К ЖЕНЩИНАМ - Капот на автомобиле располагается спереди или сзади? (Спереди)

ГАЛЯ: ВОПРОС К МУЖЧИНАМ - Что такое мелирование? (Окраска отдельных прядок волос)

ЛЕНА: ВОПРОС К ЖЕНЩИНАМ - Что такое буллит? (Пенальти в хоккее)

ГАЛЯ: ВОПРОС К МУЖЧИНАМ - Для чего женщине может понадобиться ацетон? (Смыть старый лак с ногтей)

ЛЕНА: ВОПРОС К ЖЕНЩИНАМ - В каком направлении при работе пилой прикладывается сила: к себе или от себя? (От себя)

ГАЛЯ: ВОПРОС К МУЖЧИНАМ - Как называют небольшую сумочку, в которой хранятся предметы, необходимые для того, чтобы сделать макияж? (Косметичка)

ЛЕНА: ВОПРОС К ЖЕНЩИНАМ - Братья Буре играют в футбол или в хоккей? (В хоккей)

ГАЛЯ: ВОПРОС К МУЖЧИНАМ - Кладут ли дрожжи в песочное тесто? (Нет)

ЛЕНА: ВОПРОС К ЖЕНЩИНАМ - Где проходил чемпионат мира по футболу 2002 года? (В Японии)


Галя: ВОПРОС К МУЖЧИНАМ - Для этого процесса могут использоваться воск, крем, механические устройства, лазерные приборы. Что это за процесс? (Депиляция)

ЛЕНА: Молодцы! Все старались! Победила дружба! 
Номер

Музыка – Юность в сапогах

ВЫХОДИТ ДЕВИЧИЙ ОТРЯД (Лена П. , ГАЛЯ М.  ТАНЯ Р.  НАТАША М)

ТАНЯ: Все равно не пойму, что эти мужики в армии находят. Девочки, ну скука же! Ходишь – ходишь строем. Потом стоишь, стоишь на посту. Тоже мне забава! Стой и молчи. Девочки, девчонки, отзовитесь, мне скучно!
ЛЕНА: Ой! Не говори. Вот утром товарищ командир сказал, что наш самый главный товарищ командир, ну как его, самый главный маршал военного назначения. Вот, он сказал, что мол, девочки, если вы строем ходить не научитесь, а потом на посту будете разговаривать, то будет вам по три наряда вне очереди. 
ТАНЯ: Да ты что, так и сказал?
ЛЕНА: Слово в слово! 
НАТАША: Слушай, богатый, наверное, мужик! Нет, раз такое дело, так можно и послужить в армии. 
ГАЛЯ: Девочки, кто мне скажет, сколько ещё нам тут в окопе сидеть, тот получит 100$ и накладные ногти от Гуччи со стразами Сваровски.
ЛЕНА: И всё-таки, девчонки, армия – это такая романтика! 
НАТАША: Ага, особенно тут, ночью в окопе…О, под ногами глина с песком, а над головой пули свистят. Романтика!
ТАНЯ: Да?! А мы ружьё взяли?
ЛЕНА: Взяли.
ТАНЯ: А еду?
ЛЕНА: Взяли.
ГАЛЯ: А выпить?
ЛЕНА: Взяли. 
НАТАША:А тёплую одежду?

ЛЕНА: Взяли.

ГАЛЯ:  А вы помните, как нас сегодня товарищ командир учил строем ходить? Встаньте, говорит по номерам. Ты-1й, ты-2й, …
А я говорю, чего это я 2й, когда у меня 3й?!

ЛЕНА: Не говори, смешной! Мы на построении стояли, а он мне говорит: Рядовая ПЕтрова! Ну, я честное слово, даже обиделась, говорю: Так уж и РЯДОВАЯ! На гражданке, между прочим, мне все говорили, что я из ряда вон! А он говорит, вот именно – вон из ряда. А как день хорошо начинался!

Уходят.

Номер

Лена: Непросто быть Мужчиной в нашем веке, 
Быть - лучшим, победителем, стеной, 
Надёжным другом, чутким человеком, 
Стратегом между миром и войной. 
Ведущая 2: Быть сильным, но... покорным, мудрым нежным, 
Богатым быть, но... денег не жалеть. 
Быть стройным, элегантным и... небрежным. 
Всё знать, всё успевать и всё уметь. 
Ведущая 1: Мы в праздник пожелаем вам... терпенья 
В решениях НАШИХ жизненных задач. 
Здоровья вам, любви и вдохновенья. 
Успехов творческих и всяческих удач!
Номер 
09. Музыка – Юность в сапогах
Выход «экспромт»
Командирша: Отряд, шагом марш!
Левой! Левой!
На месте стой! Раз! Два! Налево! (смотря как будут заходить в зал, если что – то сделать круг почета и остановиться – как надо по сценарию)
Девушка 1: Что, так сразу и налево?
Командирша: Ой, простите, направо!
Командирша: Равняйсь. Смирно! 
Девушка 3: Я не поняла. Мне равняться или смирно?
Командирша: Вольно!
Девушка 4: Наш женский отряд навытяжку стал
И с праздником вас поздравляет.

Девушка 5: Мы вами гордимся и любим всех вас,
Не глядя на должность и званья.
Так пусть постоянно и ночью и днем
Сбываются ваши желанья.
Девушка 6: Как хочется, чтобы и наши желания исполнялись!
Девушка 1: А ты все мечтаешь выйти замуж за принца?
Девушка 6: Да, только где ж его найдешь?...
Девушка 2: Чтобы быть похожим на принца, нужно иметь папу, похожего на короля.
Девушка 6: А я девочки надеюсь встретить идеального мужчину!
Девушка 3: Всех идеальных мужчин на свете объединяет одно: они существуют только в сказках.
Девушка 6: А у тебя есть идеал мужчины?
Девушка 3: Разумеется! Дом - двухэтажный, машина - импортная, лицо - наглое,
мышцы - стальные, мозги - серые, глаза - бесстыжие!
Девушка 6: Но ведь всем известна народная мудрость, что настоящий мужчина тот, кто посадил дерево, построил дом и вырастил сына. 
Девушка 2: Должна заметить, что народная мудрость получила современную трактовку из уст Николая Фоменко, и теперь она звучит так: «Настоящий мужчина должен за свою жизнь "посадить" печень, вырастить живот и "построить" жену».
Девушка 3: Как, видите, уважаемые мужчины, требования к вам кардинально поменялись.
Девушка 1: И все-таки, девочки, я настаиваю, что настоящий мужчина всегда имеет отношение к армии. По крайней мере, к армии любовников. 
Девушка 2: Девочки, но ведь сила и мужество, доблесть воина ценились во все века… И что они теперь, когда вокруг сплошной Интернет?
Девушка 6: Ошибаешься. Эти качества ценны и ныне. Слышите, о, мужчины, защищающие нас от врагов, от других мужчин и порой от самих себя! Или от нас самих…
Девушка 3: А я уверена, что этот праздник придуман мужчинами лишь в противовес нашему, женскому, чтобы и в этом не уступить нам…
Девушка 4: И очень даже хорошо! Почему бы именно в этот день и не вспомнить о том, что могут наши мужчины и с чем мы, женщины, точно не справились бы…
Девушка 3: С чем это я бы не справилась?
Девушка 4: А портянку намотать можешь?
Девушка 3: Ну-у
Девушка 4: Марш-бросок выдержишь?
Девушка 3: Ну-у…
Девушка 4: А военную тайну сохранить можешь?
Девушка 3: Если вместе с тобой, то – да! Или нет?
Девушка 4: То-то. А знаете, девочки, я иногда жалею, что родилась не мужчиной...
Девушка 3: Вот еще...
Девушка 4: Да, мужчины никогда не заморачиваются размерами своей талии!
Девушка 2: А еще, быть мужчиной хорошо уже потому, что не нужно целовать чужую трехдневную щетину.
Девушка 3: Это точно!
Девушка 1: Знаете, я недавно я сделала вывод: если мужчина долго-долго смотрит тебе в глаза, можешь быть уверена, что все остальное он уже осмотрел.
Девушка 5: Мужчина - это переросший ребенок. Вот почему он так любит получать всякие подарки и восторг испытывает до небес. Но демонстрировать стесняется - еще, мол, чего!
Девушка 2: Девочки, мы же забыли о подарке?
Девушка 3: Что же мы подарим нашим мужчинам на праздник?
Девушка 6: А давайте подарим воздушный поцелуй!
Девушки! (обращается ко всему залу) ВЕДЬ МУЖЧИНЫ ЭТО ЛУЧШЕЕ, ЧТО СОЗДАЛА ПРИРОДА ДЛЯ НАС! Давайте осыпем наших мужчин поцелуями!
Командирша: Все вместе! Три – четыре! (все девушки дарят воздушные поцелуи).
Номер « Экспромт»


Музыка – НА ВСЕХ ПАУЗАХ

Ведущая 1: Ну что выполнили мы задание ? 

Ведущая 2: Какое задание ?

Ведущая 1: Провести концерт и поздравить мужчин !

Ведущая 2: О да! Операция прошла успешно, даже личный состав не пострадал!

Ведущая 1: И на последок …

Ведущая 2: Дорогие наши мужчины! Пусть с восходом солнца, каждый новый день принесёт вам радость и счастье .

Ведущая 1: Пусть сгорят синим пламенем, все ваши невзгоды!

Ведущая 2: Пусть никогда вас не покидает удача!

Ведущая 1: И пусть наш маленький концерт, подарит вам хорошее настроение!

Ведущая 2: А у нас – ФИНАЛЬНАЯ ПЕСНЯ! (поют все девушки)

15. Музыка – Финальная песня

На мотив песни <Мы желаем счастья вам>

В мире, где кружится снег шальной,
Где моря грозят крутой волной,
Даже сильным женщинам защита так нужна,
Нужно знать, что рядом есть они -
Рыцари, чьи плечи так сильны,
Те, кто в жизни сложной
Опорой служит нам.

Припев: 
Мы не можем без мужчин,
Честно вам признаться хотим,
И поздравляем вас,
И спасибо говорим.
Мы желаем счастья вам,
Счастья в этом мире большом,
Как солнце по утрам
Пусть оно заходит в дом.

В мире, где ветрам покоя нет,
Где бывает облачным рассвет,
Только руки сильные
Построить могут дом.
И спокойно может жить страна,
Вы наша опора и броня,
И про доблесть вашу легенды создаю






> *Почитайте этот сценарий. Проходила концертная программа в 2012 году. Шутки, юмор про мужчин! .  В этот году так же не могу разродится идеей, чтобы не было повтора. Подскажите??????? Буду рада если мое произведение кому нибудь подойдет. Использовала материалы форума, журнала ЧРГ*
> СЦЕНАРИЙ КОНЦЕРТА (2012 год), ПОСВЯЩЁННОГО ДНЮ ЗАЩИТНИКА ОТЕЧЕСТВА 
> 19/02/12
> Перед началом- показ видеоролика «Мощь России»
> 01. Музыка – Россию строят мужики
> 
> 02. Музыка – Фанфары на выход
> Лена: Начинаем ?
> 
> ...

----------


## ksuh

Девочки, 17марта гуляем Широкую Масленицу на площади, пишу сценарий, тематика - теща, зять и другая родня, веселые сценки из жизни, если у кого-то есть подобный материал, поделитесь пожалуйста!

----------


## Миронова

Может кто богат сценарием конкурсной шоу-программы "Блондинки против брюнеток", может кто проводил, поделитесь пожалуйста...

----------


## Lena65

Девочки, кому нибудь приходилось когда либо проводить праздник или фестиваль русского чая? Поделитесь пожалуйста опытом... :Smile3:

----------


## MaRinKa_Z

Уважаемые коллеги, ищу сценарий - Есть в красках Победы оттенки войны - Концерт. Чем развлечь гостей № 2(93)2010 Поделитесь, пожалуйста, у кого есть.

----------


## Тёка

> ищу сценарий - Есть в красках Победы оттенки войны -


ЕСТЬ В КРАСКАХ ПОБЕДЫ   ОТТЕНКИ ВОЙНЫ
Сценарий  театрализованного концерта ко Дню Победы.

Ведущие:
— Б е л а я  к р а с к а (белый брючный костюм, в руках шифоновый белый платок) 
-   К р а с н а я  к р а с к а (красный брючный костюм, в руках шифоновый красный шарф). 

Звучат торжественные фанфары.

Голос. Пусть дети рисуют цветы и траву!
Пусть светятся радостью детские лица!
Пусть в жизнь воплощают  большую мечту!
Пусть мир на земле навсегда сохранится!

Звучит песня «Солнечный круг». Исполняется хореографическая композиция.

Россия похожа на радугу в небе:
В ней красные зори, лазурь в небесах,
Зеленые травы, и золото в хлебе,
И белые росы в цветущих лугах.
Но краски оттенки имеют разные:
Тускнеют в тумане луга и цветы,
И даже те зори — весенние, ясные —
Зардеют багрянцем в преддверье беды.

Из глубины сцены к микрофонам идут Ведущие. Они о чем-то оживленно спорят.

Белая краска (как бы продолжая спор). 
Послушай, сестрица, ты — Красная краска,
И спорю с тобой я, конечно, напрасно,
Но все ж я хочу, чтобы все было светлым —
И снег, и цветы, и все зори рассвета!

Красная краска. Ах, Белая краска, сестрица родная,
Ведь жизнь не всегда белизною сияет,
В ней место и красному цвету найдется,
И с этим считаться, наверно, придется.

Белая краска. Почему ты опять сгущаешь краски?

Красная краска. Не я сгущаю — жизнь...

Белая краска (восторженно). Посмотри, какая звездная, тихая ночь!

Красная краска. Слишком звездная... И слишком тихая...

Белая краска. И светлая! От яркого света звезд и луны, от ослепительных улыбок влюбленных…

Красная краска (перебивая). Слишком светлая.

Концертные номера.

Красная краска Вот и рассвет. Посмотри, как четко вырисовывается на горизонте алая заря...

Белая краска (встревоженно). Слишком алая...

Красная краска. А там, вдали, какие-то темные вспышки...

Белая краска. То ли гроза...

Красная краска. То ли черная туча войны...

Белая краска. Слишком черная...

                                                            Концертные номера.

Красная краска. Война беспощадно смешала краски.
                            Почернел от взрывов небосвод.
Белая краска. Воздух стал серым от пепла пожарищ.

Красная краска. Окрасилась земля от пролитой крови.

Белая краска. Потемнели от бесконечных боев лица солдат. 
                        И лишь образ той, что верит и ждет, — все такой же светлый.
Красная краска. И глаза любимых — такие же горящие, как огоньки надежды.

                                                          Концертные номера.

Белая краска. Если бы это было возможно, я бы стерла весь черный цвет — цвет войны!

Красная краска. Если бы это было возможно, я бы раскрасила мир
                             в красный цвет — цвет любви!
Белая краска. Слишком яркий цвет.

Красная краска. А если добавить белого?
Белая краска. Получится розовый. Цвет утренней зари…

Красная краска. Цвет возрождения.

                                                           Концертные номера.

Белая краска. Закончилась война! Больше не надо сгущать краски. 
                        И можно стереть черный цвет.
Красная краска. Но нельзя стереть красный цвет. 
Пусть он останется памятью в алых тюльпанах на курганах Славы.
Белая краска. А белый останется памятью на висках ветеранов как снег седины.

                                                           Концертные номера.

Красная краска. Снег седины — цвет горя, цвет прожитых лет.
                            Слишком белый цвет...
Белая краска. Не слишком белый для радости.  Но его смертельную белизну упрямо                подчеркивают алые капли крови погибшего солдата.
Красная краска. Солдата... Мальчишки... Родившегося уже после этой великой войны.

                                                   Концертные номера.


Белая краска. Можно нарисовать войну…
Красная краска. А можно нарисовать цветок…
Белая краска. Можно и тишину…

Красная краска. А можно воды глоток.
Белая краска. Любую краску взять можно…
Красная краска. И радугой землю разрисовать…
Белая краска. Но если черную, то возможно…
Красная краска. В мире друг друга нам потерять.

                                                            Концертные номера.

Белая краска. Любую краску может взять художник...
Красная краска. И если кистью водит добрая рука…
Белая краска. То можно нарисовать любую картину мира, счастья и любви...
Красная краска. Весны и благоденствия. Главное — не забыть в нее смело
                          добавить как можно больше ярких красок…
Белая краска. Чтобы сама жизнь стала ярче и насыщеннее!

                                                           Концертные номера.

Красная краска. Я нарисую яркое солнце…
Белая краска. Я нарисую синее небо…
Красная краска. Она нарисует свет в оконце…
Белая краска. Она нарисует колосья хлеба…
Красная краска. Мы нарисуем зеленые листья…
Белая краска. Мы нарисуем цветную мечту…
Вместе. И зачеркнем нашей общей кистью
Выстрелы, взрывы, огонь и войну!

----------


## MaRinKa_Z

*Тёка*, Инна, спасибо большое за сценарий!

----------


## gavrilyuk

Добрый день всем, впереди жаркая школьная пора:последние звонки, выпускные, не найдется ли у кого-нибудь материал для последнего звонка с тематикой "Птицы"? Заранее спасибо и удачи всем-всем-всем!
 :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## рыженькая

Уважаемые, форумчане! Обращаюсь с огромной просьбой. В этом году наше доблестное руководство объединило в одну кучу три больших районных праздника: фестиваль "Земляки" (чествуем прославившихся земляков: актера С.Столярова, маршала В.И. Чуйкова, героя Ов 1812 года Дохтурова и мн. других), юбилей стадиона "Молодежный" и День района. Все это планируется проводить на стадионе, нас посетит "его высочество" губернатор. Мозги закипели!!!!! Если у кого=то есть идеи как все это провести, какие-нибудь идеечки, дайте пожалуйста мне "волшебного пинка", а то никак не могу собраться в кучу! Заранее всем спасибо! rizhaya1982@mail.ru

----------


## Наталья 127

Друзья, может быть, кто-то проводил вечер памяти Виктора Цоя? Есть свои наработки, но, возможно, есть у кого-то мысли по этому мероприятию? Поделитесь ,пожалуйста  :Smile3:

----------


## lilik0303

Ищу сценарий дня станицы или посёлка.  поделитесь :Tender:  у кого что есть!!!!

----------


## Crystal

Девчата-ребята! Кто-нибудь проводил учительскую конференцию? Впервые столкнулась. Понятно - награждения, грамоты, благодарности, слово предоставляется ит.п. Скучно. Может кто-нибудь проводил подобные мероприятия в другом "ракурсе". Поделитесь опытом.

----------


## Katia Sachko

Ребята, Венецианский Карнавал никто на 30ий юбилей не встречал ?

----------


## Морозко78

Всем доброго дня! ИЩУ СЦЕНАРИИ сценок, миниатюр , в интернете все для школьников или для КВН , а у меня артисты глухие, пожилые люди..Что то нужно жизненное, доброе...Может кто подскажет..

----------


## lenusik

Всем добрый день!
Коллеги, не сохранился ли у вас текст пьесы-сказки Сергея Лукашина "Морозик"? Если есть, поделитесь, пожалуйста.

----------


## simvolika

Уважаемые коллеги! Кто-то проводит еще этот праздник - Встречу Зимы? В очередной раз приход Зимы и новая мука со сценарием. За несколько лет все фантазии иссякли. Место действия - городской парк, улица.
Настаивают в этом году встречать Олимпийскую зиму. Требуется сценарий театрализованного представления, зачина, массового зрелища, сказки...чего угодно, в тему празднества. Если кто-то сумеет помочь - низкий поклон. Помогите, встретить эту ...радостную и спортивную...Зиму!))

----------


## Завклуб

Добрый день всем! Ищу сценарий на День Матери с конкурсной программой. У кого есть поделитесь!

----------


## гунька

> Добрый день всем! Ищу сценарий на День Матери с конкурсной программой. У кого есть поделитесь!


Я проводила вот такой. http://nsportal.ru/shkola/stsenarii-...a-vtoraya-mama

----------


## балалайка

Уважаемые коллеги! Очень нужно придумать креативное название для отчетного театрализованного концерта вокальной студии. Концерт задуман в морском стиле. т.е. дети отправляются на корабле в море и попадают в разные приключения. Соответственно весь репертуар на тему моряки. острова, алые паруса, пираты... Может кто- нибудь проводил мероприятие примерно на такую тему и поделится своими наработками, чтобы мы могли включить в сценарий! Помогите пожалуйста!

----------


## Владик

Люди добрые! Грядет 90-летие Верховному суду России. Есть какие-нибудь идеи? Срочно нужно! Пожалуйста!

----------


## IEvanescence

ИЩУ СЦЕНАРИЙ игровой программы для детей 3-5 лет и их родителей.

----------


## Julia78

А не проводил ли кто-нибудь праздник "День Солнца", не знаю где и искать

----------


## Pakhlova_Vika

> А не проводил ли кто-нибудь праздник "День Солнца", не знаю где и искать


Я проводила подобное, только он праздник солнечного лучика для детей с играми и конкурсами. если нужно в лс напишите я скину)

----------


## dylodela

ИЩУ СЦЕНАРИЙ игровой программы для детей 3-5 лет и их родителей. 

таких программ на сайте множество....укажите хотя бы тематику мероприятия

----------


## Нинель72

Здравствуйте! Ищу стилизованный конферанс к фестивалю о семье. Диалог или разговор нескольких персонажей , можно в шуточной форме. Благодарю.

----------


## karpik-hoi

Всем здравствуйте! Срочно ищу сценарий немецкой Пасхи, для людей старшего возраста, пожалуйста, если кто-то проводил подобное, поделитесь. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Сергей Ст

День местного самоуправления. Нужно провести торжественное мероприятие!  Планируется вручение почетных  грамот различного уровня. Концертные номера.  Что это за День помогите разобраться.

----------


## karpik-hoi

> Что это за День помогите разобраться.


 Если хотите, могу отправить вам вариант, как сделали мы в этом году. Напишите почту.

----------


## Елена Ромашова

> День местного самоуправления. Нужно провести торжественное мероприятие!  Планируется вручение почетных  грамот различного уровня. Концертные номера.  Что это за День помогите разобраться.


Сергей, я сейчас веду торжественное мероприятие "Признание". Там награждаются предприятия и люди, которые внесли большой вклад в развитие района в этом году. Могу в личку скинуть сценарий.

----------


## Сергей Ст

*Елена Ромашова*,  если можно, поделитесь сценарием! В личку! Я буду вам очень благодарен!!!!

----------


## zzolotkoo

Здравствуйте! мы первый раз проводим конкурс-фестиваль семейных клубов, поделитесь пожалуйста опытом!

----------


## zzolotkoo

кто-нибудь откликнитесь

----------


## Дочки-матери

Уважаемые, помогите со сценарием юбилей ДПС ГИБДД, может здесь на форуме есть,подскажите, я не нашла! заранее спасибо!

----------


## вокся

> может здесь на форуме есть


Тема, правда, давно не обновлялась...

----------


## Дочки-матери

Спасибо большое!  Сейчас что-нибудь смастерим

----------


## zzolotkoo

помогите, пожалуйста!!!! юбилей библиотеки 55 лет)))))))

----------


## Рамоновна

*zzolotkoo*, в Яндексе много выскочило... http://yandex.ru/yandsearch?clid=958...еки&l10n=ru

----------


## Миронова

Подскажите пожалуйста, есть ли на форуме что-нибудь ко дню пожилого человека, обыскалась, нужен сценарий праздничного концерта.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Миронова*, 

Вот здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...63#post4894663

----------


## Миронова

Спасибо, Алла! :Yahoo:

----------


## гуша

добрый вечер. Помогите, пожалуйста,могу ли я найти на форуме сценарии визиток для пары(мальчик и девочка) на конкурс"Принц и принцесса"(дошкольники)В интернете найти ничего подходящего не смогла

----------


## вера денисенко

Добрый вечер!!! девочки помогите пожалуйста в прошлом году кто-то выставлял видео своего отчтёного спектакля по экологии там в главной роли была мусорная куча...очень и очень нужно.....

----------


## Шмидт Олеся Александровна

Ищу сценарий на карпоратив ко дню учителя SOS SOS SOS

----------


## Зоя Капорина

Здравствуйте!!! Очень нужен сценарий концерта к дню кино!!! Буду благодарна за помощь!!!!

----------


## Линдстедт

Здравствуйте,  мне  бы ссылочку  на  тему  с  малоподвижными  играми (   но слегка подвижными,  типа   приносилок, перестраивалок,  но не  умных, не спектакли, не  эстафеты.  Что-то  типа  "заплети косу",  попади  в  стаканчик  шариком, пройди  кегли,  палка-превращалка.)  Пож-та,  задайте вектор)))) :061:  :061:  :Mebiro 01:  :Suicide2:  :Wacko:

----------


## Рамоновна

*Линдстедт*, http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=123 сходите в этот раздел

----------


## kissylia

Здравствуйте)Девочки у кого то есть что-нибудь по теме Сумерк для детей 12-13 лет?

----------


## elenka260191

Всем привет. первый день работаю в РДК. нужно написать сценарий "День героев" на тему Чеченской выйны. помогите материалом

----------


## Рамоновна

*elenka260191*, 

http://nsportal.ru/shkola/vneklassna...chenskoy-voyny
http://dalnerbib.ucoz.ru/load/scenar...vojne/4-1-0-21
http://www.uroki.net/scenar/scenar136.htm

----------


## Зоя Капорина

Ищу сценарий "Мисс Снегурочка"

----------


## TANIY

Всем здравствуйте! Ищу сценарий Нового года как Баба-Яга и Кощей захватили резиденцию Деда Мороза. Возможно кто уже брал такую тему. Поделитесь, пожалуйста.

----------


## elfrol

Всем привет. Продолжаю искать сценарий-поздравление  для школьников с темой :Страна Мира (любая).  :Smile3:  Помогите, может есть у кого то.

----------


## Гульнур

Всем привет! Подкиньте пожалуйста идею на финал юбилейного концерта ДК. Нужна какая нибудь изюминка. Что то интересное. Ничего в голову не лезет, кроме торта,  задувания свечей и финальной песни. 
 :Tender:

----------


## Crystal

> кроме торта, задувания свечей и финальной песни.


Хлопушки-бумфетти -выстрелы в зал, падающие сверху воздушные шары или конфетти, напольные фейерверки (правда, это мы лет 5 назад делали, а сейчас запретили в помещениях) Один раз по тематике - взлетала "радуга" - арками из воздушных шаров с гелем - только сложная это конструкция, замучались с ней...

----------


## Натник

Может всем участникам, которые будут на сцене на финальной песне раздать маленькие фонарики , особенно молодежи и детям, и что бы они в конце песни сделали перестроение и   "соорудили" цифру юбилейную?? правда надо тогда подумать со светом на сцене, а то должного эффекта не будет...это так, мои размышления...может кто то "усовершенствует" идею :Grin:

----------


## елена 1972

ищу сценарий мюзикла,но без переделок))))))))

----------


## Гульнур

> Может всем участникам, которые будут на сцене на финальной песне раздать маленькие фонарики , особенно молодежи и детям, и что бы они в конце песни сделали перестроение и   "соорудили" цифру юбилейную?? правда надо тогда подумать со светом на сцене, а то должного эффекта не будет...это так, мои размышления...может кто то "усовершенствует" идею


Спасибо, хорошая идея. Можно что-то придумать. А может свет на сцене вообще выключить. Попробую, поговорю со своими. чтобы со освещением играть, у меня работника нет, который разбирается в  светотехнической аппаратуре. Чему муж саму меня научил, то и делаю. А я сама в это время на сцене буду.

----------


## Гульнур

> Хлопушки-бумфетти -выстрелы в зал, падающие сверху воздушные шары или конфетти, напольные фейерверки (правда, это мы лет 5 назад делали, а сейчас запретили в помещениях) Один раз по тематике - взлетала "радуга" - арками из воздушных шаров с гелем - только сложная это конструкция, замучались с ней...


Фейерверки не разрешают, а вот бумфетти, конфетти, серпантины решили использовать. Теперь уже что получится. Времени совсем не остается.

----------


## Скибыч

Добрый всем денечек.
Подзасохло "серое вещество"...
Каждый год вечером 31 декабря мы с коллегами делаем новогодний театрализованный концерт в ДК. Зрительский контингент не имеет возрастных ограничений. "Огоньковый" вариант не идет. Народ хочет посмеяться и послушать-посмотреть  песни и танцы. Матроскин и Шарик были, Огурцов(по мотивам "Кривого зеркала") тоже. "Книгу мастеров", "Метелочную сказку"и еще что-то ставили. Нет в голове идей никаких...Не поможете? где "рылся" - в большинстве своем - застольно-игровой вариант. А лучше сценарий в "полуготовности"... :Blush2:  Спасибо
*Гульнур* А я фейерверки ставлю...Пожарные, надеюсь на этом форуме не бродят...Покупаем настольные фонтаны разноцветные (не самые маленькие, а см. по 30-40, может чуть меньше.) Поджигаем нихромовой проволочкой (примерно 10 см. - подобрано опытным путем) свернутой в спиральку-пружинку. Укрепляем проволочку на фонтане сверху. 5 штук соединяем параллельно. Подключаем трансформатор 36 вольт. Кртаковременно (3-4 сек.) включаем - проволочка накаляется - фонтан вспыхивает - сразу выключаем. Время горения - секунд 25-30. Высота огня см. 30-40. Разлет искр небольшой, причем они не падают на пол, а исчезают в воздухе.

----------


## Нинель 1993

Дорогие коллеги! Нужен сценарий "День энергетика" может кто может помочь?

----------


## olekanova

Помогите найти сценарий  детской игровой программы с емелей в главной роли  весь сайт вроде перерыла а найти не могу, а ведь помню что где то читала

----------


## Рамоновна

*olekanova*, http://chudesenka.ru/publ/1797-scena...aet-emele.html этот?

----------


## olekanova

спасибо! но это не тот. в том сценарии игровая программа проходила на улице  с детьми.

----------


## Зоя Капорина

Ищу сценарий награждения " Человек года " или "Профессионал года".

----------


## Инна Уманская

> Ищу сценарий награждения " Человек года " или "Профессионал года".


ПОДВОДКИ к номинациям
– Человек-звезда – это человек, добившийся значительных успехов, ставший известным, загоревшийся на небосклоне своими достижениями, освещающий другим людям путь надежды на собственный успех.
 – Звездами называют любимцев публики, людей, обласканных властью и народом. Жизнь звезды характеризуется повышенным интересом окружающих.
. - Что такое счастье? Это очень просто: Это когда люди зажигают звезды,                 Это когда в мире от тебя теплее, Это знать, что все мы – внуки Прометея.
 - Открытие есть движение мысли, сосредоточенной в известном направлении. И. Ньютон.
. - Надо ловить каждый момент, каждую возможность сделать свою жизнь ярче и интереснее, надо активно стремиться к счастью, любить жизнь и наслаждаться ею. Л.Ландау                  
М. - Познай себя       – это интересно!
Сотвори себя     – это необходимо!
Утверждай себя – это возможно!
Прояви себя       - это реально!
 - Как много дел считалось невозможными, пока они  не были осуществлены. Плиний Старший.
  -   Для человека с талантом не существует преград
 - Чтобы дойти до цели,Надо, прежде всего, идти.         Оноре де Бальзак.
 –Вот и зажглись в очередной раз звёзды на нашем небосклоне.  У нас получилась  удивительная гирлянда ослепительных звёзд,  Сияние от наших звёзд распространяется на весь зал. 
 – Значит кто-то хочет, чтобы они были! У вас есть возможность в течение года стать «звездой», чтобы и вас заметили!
Меняется мир непрерывно, неспешно.
Меняется все – от концепций до слов.
И тот лишь сумеет остаться успешным,
Кто сам вместе с миром меняться готов.
У каждого живущего на Земле есть свое предназначение, которое иногда определяется легко и сразу, порой - в муках и сомнениях, спустя долгие годы. Но каждый при этом осознаёт, что наконец-то обрел смысл жизни, радуется, что занимается делом, к которому лежит душа и для которого есть силы.

Наших номинантов отличают не только богатый духовный опыт, но и  неиссякаемая энергия и безмерная сила воли в достижении поставленных целей. Это те, кто всегда готов щедро поделиться своим опытом, своим богатым мастерством.
Немало опытных людей работает в нашем городе, для них характерны трудолюбие, любознательность, настойчивость, чувство ответственности и, пожалуй, самое главное - влюбленность в свою профессию. Именно эти качества присущи победителям в номинации «Человек на своем месте» на сцену приглашаются
Наша торжественная церемония продолжается. Следующая номинация - "Ключ к успеху», который подбирался нашими номинантами нелегко, небыстро, но наверняка. Порой казалось, что не всегда найден нужный ключ к тем вопросам и проблемам, которые встречались на их пути , но они не сдавались, настойчиво шли вперед и в конце концов нашли свой ключ к успеху. Мы приглашаем на сцену 
 Продолжая церемонию награждения номинантов конкурса, хотелось бы отметить: современная стратегия развития  направлена на формирование духовно богатой, высоконравственной, образованной, компетентной и творческой личности, которая может принимать правильное решение и ориентироваться в условиях современной жизни. А такие качества присущи только тем , кто истинно верен своему долгу, своей любимой профессии. На сцену приглашаются победители в номинации «Верность долгу»

----------

natali_markelova (04.03.2016)

----------


## mia10

обрый день! Дорогие друзья, прошу у вас помощь. Ищу материал, сценарий для агитбригады по теме `Подпольщики`, посвященный Великой Отечественной войне. (стихи, пьесы, песни, сценки, может даже танцы). Поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## Тыря

Есть литературно-музыкальные композиции для школьников!

----------


## Сергей Ст

Помогите придумать название для карнавального шествия посвященного 70-летию Победы, будет проходить в День города, последняя суббота июня.
Короткое, но емкое.

----------


## lenusik

Делюсь своим - "Краски Победы")))

----------


## valentinka79

Может чем помогу, вот несколько вариантов: «Мы - твои наследники, Победа!»,«Есть память, которой не будет забвенья, и слава, которой не будет конца», Есть в памяти слово “Победа”,«От имени поколений», «И помнит мир спасенный…», «Поклонимся великим, тем годам», «Минувших лет святая память», «Благодарим за мир», «Нам жить и помнить»

----------


## Скибыч

Добрый всем денечек. Аврал на корабле.... Клуб пожилых людей просит провести мероприятие совместное с таким же клубом другого села. Тема "И это время называется весна". Мероприятие уже в понедельник, а у меня все дни "под завязку"(спектакль готовим, "репетирую" чтецов на областной конкурс(в субботу). Нет ли готового или похожего? Времени даже на поиски и сбор материала нет. Только на "подгонку". Спасибо.

----------


## TUTSJ

Здравствуйте! А у нас "Шаги  Победы" и блоки по годам и самым знаменитым сражениям

----------


## Crystal

> Клуб пожилых людей просит провести мероприятие совместное с таким же клубом другого села


Скибыч, здравствуй! Не знаю, смогу ли помочь, но у нас несколько лет подряд ежегодно проходит фестиваль самодеятельного творчества людей старшего поколения "НЕУГОМОННЫЕ СЕРДЦА", на который съезжаются к нам  в районный центр пожилые люди из всех близлежащих посёлков. Кидаю ссыль на сценарии - может что-то можно выбрать для вашего случая... https://yadi.sk/d/HhpBzFSjfMbSa

----------


## Motilek

> Помогите придумать название для карнавального шествия посвященного 70-летию Победы, будет проходить в День города, последняя суббота июня.
> Короткое, но емкое.


"ПАМЯТЬ о ПОБЕДЕ!" или "МЕЛОДИЯ ПОБЕДЫ!" как вам такие названия? к последнему можно подобрать соответсвующее музоформление из песен военных лет, и колонны выстроить в нужном порядке!

----------


## Гурка

Здравствуйте, коллеги. Может у кого -то есть наработки к 5о-летию мелиорации. Пожалуйста, поделитесь. Или же универсальный сценарий к юбилею организации.

----------


## Скибыч

> Кидаю ссыль на сценарии


Спасибо.

----------


## IrinaF

Для тех, кто зайдёт на эту страничку в поисках нужной информации, и ничего не обнаружит здесь эта ссылка  :Smile3:  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138482

----------


## zizi

Добрый день коллеги, кто-то проводил вечер шансона? На форуме нашла  темку, но там совсем чуть-чуть. Может у кого-то ещё есть сценарии, конферанс, материал. Буду безгранично благодарна.

----------


## TIP

девченки помогите пожалуйста нужен сценарий для подростков -презентация викторина  "Алкоголь, что это?"

----------


## Рамоновна

так сценарий или презентацию или викторину?

----------


## TIP

> так сценарий или презентацию или викторину?


мне нужен сценарий)))

----------


## ewa.elik

Дорогие форумчане!!!!! Может быть у кого то есть сценарий Дня репрессированных, плииииииз...., скиньте......Заранее, благодарю!!!!

----------


## Рамоновна

*TIP*, http://www.vashpsixolog.ru/activitie...tiv-alkogolyaq

----------


## Зоя Капорина

Ищу сценарий  конкурсно - развлекательной программы "Супер папа"!!!!

----------


## Тёка

> Ищу сценарий конкурсно - развлекательной программы "Супер папа"!!!!


Зоя, посмотри в этой теме
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=131139

----------


## Сергей Ст

Может быть кто-нибудь делал проект или программу для детей детского сада и начальной школы по правилам дорожного движения поделитесь пожалуйста. очень надо! можно на почту: sergeyst77@mail.ru

----------


## v_irina

Коллеги! есть ли у кого сценарий на все случаи жизни? 
срочно-припадочно вчера объявили нам о том, что надо концерт газовикам сделать, понятно, что на тематические фишки времени просто нет! вот и хочу тематической сделать официальную часть, а потом уже просто номера творческие, но понятно подряд не погонишь их, хотелось бы связочки

в пример такому сценарию приведу вот этот http://***********/view.php?id=9525&recenz_ed
там речь о том, что один из ведущих захотел стать настоящим артистом и покорить Москву. Я бы переделала, что газовик захотел сменить профессию и стать артистом, но потом убеждается, что каждый должен заниматься своим делом. Сценарий юморной, интересный....НО я его проводила уже для этой публики.... так что нужен другой "универсальный" вариант

----------


## Рамоновна

*v_irina*, наверняка у газовщиков есть несколько специальностей-???техник-инженер-мастер-контролер-....и т.п. Ведущие определяют в диалоге какое качество самое важное для той или иной специальности /внимательность-смекалка-умение быстро найти решение- и т.п.=это можно слегка и за уши притянуть/ обсудили-номер подарили. А в финале- какие же они, герои нашего праздника? каков портрет сегодняшнего газовика? ! внимательные, смекалистые, и..такие-растакие.!!!! в общем. лучшие в мире.

----------


## v_irina

> *v_irina*, наверняка у газовщиков есть несколько специальностей


вообще не предтсавляю сколько у них специальностей, и связаться подробно возможности нет. Дело в том, что там, в этом вахтовом поселке, кроме газодобычи идет и стройка завода и морпорт функционирует...так то только о добытчиках говорить как-то однобоко

----------


## Демух

Если ещё актуально по газовикам, вечером залью на файлообменник сценарий. Или напишите почту, куда отправить. Кстати, ссылка на шуточный концерт про "хочу стать артистом" не работает

----------


## Демух

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Jayi/7KNzcbDjM        День работников нефтяной и газовой промышленности. Сценарий написан мной, не без помощи этого форума. Спасибо. Извините, что с опозданием, но, надеюсь, в следующем году кому-нибудь пригодится.

----------

Shusteer (21.01.2017)

----------


## TIP

Здравствуйте!Очень нужна ваша помощь с недавнего времени работаю в дк и в этой темке пока еще не научилась искать то что нужно.Мне нужен сценарий обычного вечера отдыха для всех возрастов в связи с приходом осени.

----------


## Рамоновна

*TIP*, http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135440 посмотрите

----------


## лариса львовна

Вот и я давненько здесь не была...даже забыла где что находится))где-то видела сценарии новогодние с фотографиями...а где??вот найти бы эту новогоднюю сказку про Лунтика..может у ведущих?

----------


## TIP

> *TIP,* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135440 посмотрите


cспасибо огромное!!

все равно чуть не то

----------


## Larisa79

> Скибыч, здравствуй! Не знаю, смогу ли помочь, но у нас несколько лет подряд ежегодно проходит фестиваль самодеятельного творчества людей старшего поколения "НЕУГОМОННЫЕ СЕРДЦА", на который съезжаются к нам  в районный центр пожилые люди из всех близлежащих посёлков. Кидаю ссыль на сценарии - может что-то можно выбрать для вашего случая... https://yadi.sk/d/HhpBzFSjfMbSa


Обновите, пожалуйста, ссылочку!Очень нужно!!!!

----------


## Vikentia

Очень понравился сценарий для детского праздника: игра "12 записок", см.: http://onoskah.blogspot.ru/2012/01/igra-12-zapisok.html попробую в ближайшее день рождения провести.

----------


## Crystal

> Обновите, пожалуйста, ссылочку!Очень нужно!!!!


Лариса! ну что же вы не написали мне в личку! Я только что увидела ваше сообщение в теме... Теперь уже, конечно поздно - вы ведь, наверняка, готовились к 1 октября... Может быть пригодится хотя бы на будущее" ФЕСТИВАЛЬ ТВОРЧЕСТВА ЛЮДЕЙ СТАРШЕГО ПОКОЛЕНИЯ "НЕУГОМОННЫЕ СЕРДЦА"... https://yadi.sk/d/Wx0ab0RmjfjdL

----------


## v_irina

коллеги! я снова к вам. Грядет день народного единства. Хороший праздник, но в шестой раз... :Tu: Чего мы только не делали... (кому надо, пишите в личку - могу выслать сценарии). В этом годухочу сделать что-то наподобе музыкально-литературной гостиной. То есть между вокальными/танцевальными номерами будет группа актеров читать/обыгрывать отрывки из произведенийт классиков на тему Родины. Вот занимаюсь собирательством ... может кто знает такие? Стихотворения не надо...их много))) Одного Есенина читать- не перечитать)))

----------


## Рамоновна

*v_irina*, 

И.Тургенев
 "Война и мир", Толстого, 
"Доктор Живаго",Пастернака, 
 К. Симонов. Родина. 
Н. Рубцов. Ночь на родине. 
А. С. Грин 
А. И. Куприн 
М. А. Булгаков  "Белая Гвардия"  "Собачье сердце" 
А. П. Платонов  
Б. Л. Пастернак  "Доктор Живаго" 
К. Г. Паустовский 
М. А. Шолохов  "Тихий Дон" "Судьба человека" 
В. М. Шукшин  
В. П. Астафьев 
А. И. Солженицын "Матренин двор" 
В. Г. Распутин

----------


## Crystal

> Грядет день народного единства.


Понравился сценарий:ЗА ЩИТОМ ЕДИНСТВА (автор не указан, но возможно кто-то из наших форумчан) https://yadi.sk/i/2s5Htb4PjhHcQ
Литературная композиция "Родина-колыбель героев"(А.Толстой) : https://yadi.sk/i/O86HJmrWjhHyq

----------


## Сергей Ст

Коллеги, подскажите с идеи для конкурса "Лучший парень комбината" участники 20-30 лет.
какие могут быть задания-конкурсы. Вот что уже было: УСЛОВИЯ  КОНКУРСА:
1.	Визитная карточка  «Давайте познакомимся!». 
        Участники рассказывают о себе и о своих увлечениях.        
         (Время  для  представления не более 1,5 мин.)
2.	Интеллектуальный  конкурс «Умники  комбината».
         Участники отвечают на вопросы по истории предприятия.  
3.	Спортивный конкурс «А ну-ка, парни!».
          Участники демонстрируют свою физическую подготовку.
4.	Творческий конкурс-экспромт «Для милых дам».
          Участники выполняют задание, полученное прямо на конкурсе.
5.	Домашнее задание. Конкурс – реклама «Комбинат – моя семья».
           Участники  с группой поддержки рекламируют своё предприятие в  
           форме агитбригады.           (Не более 1,5 мин.) 
1.	Визитная карточка  «Я  всей  душой  служу  Отчизне». 
        Участники в любой творческой форме рассказывают о себе.
         (Время  для  представления не более 2-х  мин.)
2.  Музыкальный  конкурс «Комбинат- страны  опора, и  защита - 
      комбинат»  
     -  Участники  исполняют песню на  популярную  мелодию  песен  военных  лет  или  современной  солдатской  песни, прославляя  комбинат.
3.  Спортивный конкурс. ( военно-физической  подготовки)  «Выше, сильнее, быстрее»
          Участники демонстрируют свою физическую подготовку.
2.	Творческий конкурс « Былины  и  сказания  о  богатырях  русских».
          Участники рассказывают  в  творческой  форме  о  работе  в  комбинате.
  Допускается  группа  поддержки. Время  для  представления  не  более 4  мин. 
ЦЕЛИ  И  ЗАДАЧИ:  
- Привлечение  внимания  общественности  к  молодёжи  предприятия;
- Предоставление возможности  самовыражения и  раскрытия  творческого 
  потенциала участников;
- Создание дружественной атмосферы среди участников для дальнейшего 
  сотрудничества на предприятии.

----------


## Антонина26

помогите, пожалуйста, найти интересный сценарий к празднику " Андріївські вечорниці"

----------


## Натник

> "Лучший парень комбината" участники 20-30 лет.


 а парни женатые? может как то привлечь семью и придумать конкурс "Семейный комбинат"? :Grin:

----------


## Larisa79

Нужен сценарий на открытие газа в поселке. Помогите, пожалуйста с идеями.

----------


## насима

Уважаемые коллеги! Помогите пожалуйста нужен сценарий для отчетного концерта народного творчества, тема посвящена к году кино.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Larisa79*, http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=133430

----------

Larisa79 (18.01.2016)

----------


## Larisa79

> *Larisa79*, http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=133430


СПАСИБО за заботу,уже провела.

----------


## v_irina

Рамоновна, Crystal спасибо за ответы! Только сейчас увидела, что мои благодарности не опубликовались, видать кто-то или отвлек или интернет-соединение сбилось

----------


## Любовь Андреева

дорогие коллеги! Прошу вашей помощи. Мне поручено подготовить  и провести концерт к 8 марта. Основной сюжетной линией я думала сделать тему цветов. но никак не могу придумать пролог. по программе у меня на прологе  работает танцевальный коллектив " Вальс цветов", здесь же саксофон и скрипка. подкиньте пожалуйста идеи. Буду благодарна за любую помощь

----------


## Рамоновна

*Любовь Андреева*, 



> у меня на прологе работает танцевальный коллектив " Вальс цветов", здесь же саксофон и скрипка.


так ведь у вас уже есть пролог? 

вот стих

Цветок и женщина в одном,  и как они порою схожи,  
Есть роза-женщина, цветок, с шипами, уколоть вас может.
Нежна, прекрасна и бела, лицо от солнца своё прячет, 
Но  словно лилия бледна, ранима от обиды плачет.

Ромашка-женщина цветок, гадает, любит ли, не любит,
Надев на голову венок,  свои печали позабудет.
И горделива, как тюльпан, строга, заносчива немного,
Цветочный образ передан, цветёт она довольно долго.

И незабудка, ты о ней, коль встретишь, больше не забудешь,
А будешь лишь любить, сильней и счастлив с незабудкой будешь.
Не растеряет лепестки, не отцветёт намного раньше, 
Пробьются новые ростки, чем дальше, будет только краше.

Желает каждая нектар, любовь, как влагу для полива,
Дан женщине бесценный дар, цветок, как женщина красива,
Продлить цветения полёт, ведь в красоте большая сила,
И дольше цвет не опадёт и будет женщина любима.

а в основной части-

можно в течение концерта собирать для женщин букет. можно даже вазу на сцене поставить. а цветы в него будут участники концерта по очереди вставлять... нежная песня- в вазу лилию, народная-ромашку, танго-розу и т.п.

можно еще взять  цветочный гороскоп и дарить номера женщинам-розам, женщинам-лилиям и т.д. всего в гороскопе по-моему, 36 цветов, но их можно объединить

----------

Леди N (02.03.2016), Любовь Андреева (21.02.2016)

----------


## Рамоновна

*Любовь Андреева*, 

 а вот к финалу

Дарите женщинам цветы
Одной улыбки милой ради,
На календарь тайком не глядя,
Без повода, а просто так.
Цветы важны, когда никак
Не клеятся слова и речи,
Когда готовит вечер свечи,
Когда влюблен…
Сейчас весна…
Уже кому-то не до сна,
И подарить он хочет розы…
А можно веточкой мимозы
Кому-то радость принести
И от хандры тотчас спасти,
Ведь дорого одно внимание.
И для итога, на прощанье,
Хочу сказать для всех я вновь:
«ДАРИТЕ ЖЕНЩИНАМ ЛЮБОВЬ!!!»

 =============
Дарите женщинам цветы,
Дарите женщинам улыбки,
Дарите женщинам мечты,
Прощайте женщинам ошибки,
Дарите женщинам любовь,
Дарите женщинам удачу,
Пусть закипает в венах кровь,
И пусть они от счастья плачут.

 ================
Дарите женщинам цветы!
Не важно — роза иль ромашка.
С цветами женщина на Вы —
прекрасная вернулась сказка.

==================
Дарите женщинам цветы. 
Не только в праздники, - 
Как водится, 
А средь забот и суеты 
Дарите женщинам цветы – 
Невестам, жёнам, 
Юным модницам. 

Дарите женщинам цветы, 
Чтоб жизнь ещё светлей казалась. 
Чтоб будни были не пусты, 
Дарите женщинам цветы. 
Как много значит эта малость! 

Дарите женщинам цветы. 
И годы их не будут старить... 
Среди забот и суеты 
Дарите женщинам цветы, 
Как нам они улыбки дарят.

----------

lencom2007 (26.09.2016), Леди N (02.03.2016), Любовь Андреева (21.02.2016)

----------


## Любовь Андреева

Рамоновна,благодарю вас.

РАмоновна, прошу помощи. Только что я связалась с режиссером, программа называется " Единственной и неповторимой", поэтому тема цветов не выходит на пролог. по программе на прологе работают танцевальный коллектив с вальсом, саксофон и скрипка. Я нашла в ютубе красивый видеоряд " Легенда о женщине", как можно его увязать с этими номерами? Заранее спасибо за ответ

----------


## valentinka79

из давна красивое проникновенное  слово имеет способнось достучаться до людских сердец, проникать в души людей завоевывать их признательность и расположение. В отличие от быстротечности нашей жизни, слова вечны, но во все времена самые красивые слова, мы несомненно посвящаем женщине. 
Женщина всегда была символом жизни, источником красоты и вдохновения, именно ей  обязаные мы своим существованием на этом свете, Нежные материнские руки дарят ласку ограждают от жизненых неприятностей, направляют нас на путь истинный добра и справедливости. Все открытия мира сделаны ради женщины и для нее. Перед блестящей красотой женщины, ее утонченной женственностью, удивительной мудростью  безоружны даже сильные мира сего. 
Женщина это основа всех тайн величайшая мудрость. все самое прекрасное и непавторимое собрал всевышний в ней она загадочна в любых проявлениях в любви и ненависти в радости и гневе, лояльности и неприятии. женщина всегда воплощение заботы, справедливости и милосердия, олицетворение тепла и уюта. Она источник вдохновения. благодаря женщине разрешаются самые сложные конфликты, совершаются подвиги, продолжается жизнь на земле. Наши женщины принимают самое активное участие во всех сферах жизни, вносят неоценимый вклад в социально-экономическое развитие района да и всей страны.  Среди женщин не мало известных ученых, общественных деятелей и руководителей, учителей и врачей, деятелей культуры и служащих. Для нее, ради нее, из-за нее совершаюстя все самые великие свершения. Женщины украшают мир своими открытыми улыбками, поражают своей искренностью, они находят в себе силы прощать все ошибки мужчин теплом своих сердец, любовью, терпением, верностью оберегают родных и близких. Именно женщинам адресованы самые теплые слова признательности и благодарности. с праздником вас дорогие женщины.

----------

Irenka-da (22.02.2021)

----------


## Зоя Капорина

Прошу вашей помощи. Мне нужен сценарий конкурсно-розвлекательной программы «Супер теща», «Супер свекровь» или «Супер свахи».Помогите, пожалуйста с идеями.

----------


## natali_markelova

Добрый день, коллеги! Не проводил ли кто из вас, отчетный концерт в стиле вручения премии "Оскар"? Буду благодарна любым идеям.

----------


## elena1982_07

Добрый всем день. Я тоже озадачилась отчетным концертом тема "Кино. Слово. Музыка" Может у кого что есть или просто идеи.

----------


## Рамоновна

*elena1982_07*, http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...19#post5179819

----------

elena1982_07 (14.03.2016)

----------


## valentinka79

начало можно сделать красную ковровую дорожку по которой прибывают виновники торжества на видео например заранее снятый момент как подъезжают на машине и входят в дк а дальше в реале двери открываются и они входят в зал по красной ковровой дорожке. А можно ковровую сделать в конце так же через зал сделать фоторепортеров и фанатов и они пока проходят их фотают берут автографы. Надеюсь я натолкнула на какую то мысль и ход мероприятия.

----------

natali_markelova (12.03.2016)

----------


## Orel87

Скажите кто-нибудь проводил день воссоединения Крыма и России? Очень нужны идеи.

----------


## elena1982_07

> Рамоновна


Спасибо вам огромное!!!

----------


## Пыша

Здравствуйте! Очень нужен сценарий торжественного митинга посвященного сотрудникам полиции, погибшим при исполнении служебного долга. Может поможет кто. Буду очень благодарна.

----------


## Миронова

Здравствуйте, нужен сценарий концерта награждения молодёжи. Лучший спортсмен и спортсменка района, лучший участник культурно-массовых мероприятий, лучший участник культурно-массовых и оздоровительных кружков и секций....может кто-то похожее проводил, буду благодарна любым вариантам.

----------


## Langepas

Доброго времени суток, форумчане. Нужен сценарий на отчетный концерт хореографического коллектива, посвященный году кино. Помогите, пожалуйста, идейками

----------


## Чудо

Здравствуйте, очень нужен сценарий праздника, посвященного "Дню любви, семьи и верности" или Дню св. князей Петру и Февроньи Муромских. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> очень нужен сценарий праздника, посвященного "Дню любви, семьи и верности" или Дню св. князей Петру и Февроньи Муромских.


Посмотрите в этих темах (из разных разделов):
1). День Семьи, Любви и Верности. Семейные праздники.
2). 8 июля-День семьи,любви и верности.
3). День Матери. День Отца. День семьи.
4). День семьи

----------

Чудо (02.05.2016)

----------


## Миронова

Здравствуйте, нужен сценарий на праздник Купалье, может кто-нибудь проводит у себя такие праздники. Поделитесь, пожалуйста.

----------


## татуся

здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста с идеями для сценария день Нептуна для взрослых,спасибо.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Здравствуйте, нужен сценарий на праздник Купалье, может кто-нибудь проводит у себя такие праздники. Поделитесь, пожалуйста.


Темы:
Праздник Ивана Купала
Праздник Ивана Купала (в разделе ведущих)




> здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста с идеями для сценария день Нептуна для взрослых,спасибо.


Темы: 
Праздник Нептуна
Праздник Нептуна (в разделе ведущих)

----------

Милушка (02.08.2016)

----------


## Таня Л

Доброе время суток всем! Девочки и мальчики, как и вы все, мы только чего не открывали: и дороги, и больницы, и бани))) Теперь открываем два родника по-очереди (по 30 минут на каждый) Сценарий нужен "вчера", а у меня завал: 10-го День города, уже пишу три сценария. Голова пухнет. Поэтому обращаюсь к вам, может у кого что есть? Заранее всех благодарю!

----------


## lana14

дорогие коллеги! У нас заказ на день рождения детского игрового клуба.Открытие мы делали год назад и пришло очень много народу,была игровая программа.Но в такой толпе очень сложно устраивать конкурсы-эстафеты.Места не так и много,а родители под ногами в перемешку с детьми.Теперь думаю,что надо типо спектакля сделать.Может у кого есть что-то похожее.Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Тыря

Мы открывали детскую площадку, а так как сама не люблю эстафеты, обошлись массовыми играми (танцы-игры) и концертными номерами!

----------


## Тыря

5 декабря всемирный день волонтера, мы проводим торжественное мероприятие, где чествуем всех отличившихся детей! Могу скинуть

----------


## Елена Ромашова

> дорогие коллеги! У нас заказ на день рождения детского игрового клуба.Открытие мы делали год назад и пришло очень много народу,была игровая программа.Но в такой толпе очень сложно устраивать конкурсы-эстафеты.Места не так и много,а родители под ногами в перемешку с детьми.Теперь думаю,что надо типо спектакля сделать.Может у кого есть что-то похожее.Заранее благодарю.


Вам нужен готовый спектакль? Или на месте театр-экспромт. Когда...сначала быстрый отбор на каждую роль, а потом разыгрывание спектакля на месте? Тут и родители могут роли определенные играть.

----------


## mila110153

всем добрый вечер. Нигде не могу найти плюс да и минус нужен, да хотя бы ноты и слова песни с такими словами--Край наш кубанский родная земля словно солдаты в степи тополя, морем пшеница кругом колосится , да радостью дышат поля.--Или подскажет может кто нибудь где можно взять. Я вообще музрук в детсаду и поэтому у вас впервые.Пожалуйста, помогите , кто может. очень надо.

----------


## lana14

можно и экспромт,не знаем сколько придет народу.В прошлый раз было очень много.




> 5 декабря всемирный день волонтера, мы проводим торжественное мероприятие, где чествуем всех отличившихся детей! Могу скинуть


Если можно,киньте на почту.Попытаюсь что то переделать.Заранее спасибо!Моя почта sshvagerus@yandex.ru

----------


## Тыря

Коллеги, кто проводил такое мероприятие как "Отчет главы" возможно есть наработки, сценарии и т.д. буду очень признательна

----------


## Рамоновна

> кто проводил такое мероприятие как "Отчет главы"


у нас ежегодно уже лет 10 проходит.

Официальное мероприятие.
Приглашаются депутаты, руководители и общественность всего района.
перед началом всем раздают брошюры с отчетом.
в фойе - бывает выставка о работе предприятий района (баннеры, планшеты, растяжки на пауках, и т.п.)
-------------------------
Президиум.
Доклад главы с видео на боковых экранах (диаграммы, таблиц. и т.п.) 
выступление приглашенного  (как правило, чиновник из правительства области)
выступления в прениях (4-5 человек)
ответ главы на вопросы, которые писались в ходе заседания и которые задают лично ( в зрительном зале-микрофон)
награждение - если есть необходимость ( у нас 5-6 человек бывает)

----------

Тыря (29.11.2016)

----------


## Марина Третьякова

уважаемые форумчане!!! Подскажите, пожалуйста, может кто сталкивался...нужен сценарий, посвященный нашей любимой зимней обуви -ВАЛЕНКАМ, адресованный взрослым, а не детям, желательно с театрализацией! Искала,не нашла. Прошу Вашей помощи, или ссылку, если таковая тема уже имеется!!! Благодарю

----------


## Ludmila Mikus

Дорогие коллеги! Ищу сценарий творческого конкурса "Бэби-Шоу!". Может есть  у кого наработки. Заранние спасибо.

----------


## ЛЕРУНЧИК

Дорогие друзья, прошу помощи! Нужна "визитная карточка" в произвольной форме, желательно рассказ о своих корнях, семье. Для участия в конкурсе для граждан пожилого возраста. Хоть какой то намёк, что то не могу сообразить. Заранее большое спасибо.

----------


## Леди N

> Дорогие друзья, прошу помощи! Нужна "визитная карточка" в произвольной форме, желательно рассказ о своих корнях, семье. Для участия в конкурсе для граждан пожилого возраста. Хоть какой то намёк, что то не могу сообразить. Заранее большое спасибо.


пройдите по ссылочке.......   http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128444

удачи))

----------

ЛЕРУНЧИК (15.03.2017)

----------


## zzolotkoo

Здравствуйте! Может у кого есть такой сценарий концерта к 8 марта в ДК, где ведущие дети?

----------


## Скибыч

> где ведущие дети?


Не совсем по запросу, правда.

В 2008 году проводили концерт к 8 Марта, где ведущими были сначала мальчишки 5-6 лет (вели свой блок), затем их заменили юноши 17-18 лет (выпускники школы), и заканчивали концерт мужчины. Сценарий, к сожалению, не сохранили.

----------

zzolotkoo (09.03.2017)

----------


## helgania

Здравствуйте кто нибудь проводил конкурс семей?

----------


## valentinka79

> Здравствуйте кто нибудь проводил конкурс семей?


Мы года 4 назад проводили фестиваль талантливых семей разных национальностей. Но мы их не готовили, они приезжали уже с готовыми номерами и выставками.

----------


## Зоя Капорина

Ищу сценарий фестиваля детского творчества с ведущими Фиксиками. Можит есть у кого - нибудь, поделитесь.!!!! Пожалуйста.

----------


## Тыря

Добрый вечер! Ищу сценарий торжественного собрания, посвященного Дню города (зал ДК) причем это не совсем День города, а 500 лет с упоминания в летописи. Пролог написала, теперь само торжество( Спасибо

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Ищу сценарий торжественного собрания, посвященного Дню города (зал ДК) причем это не совсем День города, а 500 лет с упоминания в летописи.


Полистайте тему: День /юбилей/ города...

----------


## Тыря

> Полистайте тему:


Спасибо большое! Я сразу по этой темке прогулялась. Суперских идей на массовку очень много, как раз-таки торжества там очень мало, а тут гости почетные перепочетные приезжают и меня прям паника какая-то берет(((

----------


## Сергей Ст

Коллеги, здравствуйте, помогите сценарием на торжественный концерт День города.

----------


## Скибыч

Попался на глаза малюсенький кусочек пьесы Николая Анкилова "Солдатская вдова". Захотелось почитать и поставить. Нигде не нашел (у Александра Чупина тоже). Даже зарегистрировался на сайте РГБ. Но ничего, кроме библиографических данных. Отзывы о пьесе (и спектаклях) очень хорошие. Нет ли у кого текста пьесы? Спасибо!

----------


## Рамоновна

*Скибыч*, НАШЛА!!! 

только скан, начинается на 187 странице

https://yadi.sk/i/jz_h00bf3RJmaS

----------

Crystal (10.01.2018), fafa65 (26.02.2019), Natali-S (16.07.2018), svetato4ka (20.02.2019), Ольга Усольцева (11.01.2018), Скибыч (10.01.2018)

----------


## Алла и Александр

> только скан


Я перевела скан в Текст. https://yadi.sk/i/fQkJnrDN3RKTh3
Сам текст не редактировала - возможны ошибки в словах.

----------

Crystal (28.06.2019), fafa65 (26.02.2019), Natali-S (16.07.2018), Olga12 (19.04.2018), svetato4ka (20.02.2019), вокся (30.01.2019), Ольга Усольцева (11.01.2018), Скибыч (10.01.2018), уктур (21.03.2018)

----------


## Вера тамада

Друзья, планируется конкурс театров малых форм  среди семейных клубов.  Подскажите какую нибудь идею. Может сценку или постановку. Лучше с юмором. Есть у нас кукольный театр, может его использовать?

----------


## Рамоновна

*Вера тамада*, зайдите на сайт ДРАМАТЕШКА.

----------


## iulianna

Добрый всем день. Будет проводится конкурс духовых оркестров, будут 3 оркестра с разных городов. Мне нужно написать сценарий для своего оркестра. Может кто уже сталкивался?

----------


## Натник

Добрый день, коллеги! Поделитесь сценарием тем.программы, вечера-чествования юбиляров супружества, без привязки к 8 июля. У нас в этом году собралось прилично 50, 40 и 30-х юбиляров. А в июле страда, ни артистов, ни участников не соберем. А вот в мае, на международный день семьи возможно. Ну помогите, кто чем может)))  :Tender:

----------


## Vasilisa_

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане.
Как всегда форс мажорные обстоятельства с подготовкой к Дню Победы, НУЖНА ВАША СТОЧНАЯ ПОМОЩЬ, надеюсь на ваш понимание!!!
Готовим концертную программу "Поезд Победы" - возвращение домой с победой, нужна связка (сценка) про поезд (история в поезде или на станции, вокзале), ПОМОГИТЕ, может у кого нибудь зарисовки есть?

----------


## Алла и Александр

Коллеги, добрый день!
Нужна помощь! Хотим провести на 1 июня парад зонтиков. Нужно наполнение самой программы. Пока идей немного. Может быть вы подскажите, какие игры и конкурсы можно будет провести.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Алла и Александр*, 

https://serpantinidey.ru/post/737/sc...ogrammi-zontik

https://www.maam.ru/detskijsad/oseni...fototch-t.html

и по поиску - много идей в видео и фото

----------

Алла и Александр (18.05.2019), Варшава (25.05.2019)

----------


## zizi

Добрый день, коллеги.  Помогите с играми с залом со сцены на день молодежи.  И может с играми на сцене. )) Темку про день молодежи полистала, буду рада всем идеям и  любой помощи.

----------


## Рамоновна

*zizi*, https://docviewer.yandex.ru/view/176...In0%3D&lang=ru

отсюда можно кое-что взять

----------

zizi (09.07.2019), Варшава (08.07.2019)

----------


## Спаса

Добрый день. Срочно нужен сценарий концерта на медовый спас для села. Помогите пожалуйста.
v.pletnyowa2016@yandex.ru

----------


## МэриКу

Здравствуйте!  Может быть, поможете с идеями проведения Дня села, где еще и 40 лет стадиону и футбольной команде. Буду очень благодарна.

----------


## Антонина30

доброго времени суток! дорогие форумчане очень срочно нужна ваша помощь. Срочно нужен сценарий для представления поселка на фестивале сельских поселений, ко дню района. По задумке наше село хотим представить как русская изба с хозяйкой, хозяином и детками. В плане выступления: приветствие гостей, знакомство с историей поселка, знакомство с пятью производителями и их продукцией, песня от хора ветеранов, подвязывание ленточки на дерево желаний. Может у кого - нибудь есть какой материал? Буду рада любым идеям.

----------


## вокся

Девочки-мальчики! Кто-нибудь когда-нибудь организовывал церемонию принятия в Союз писателей России?... Или , может быть, есть какие-то представления об этом? Я понимаю, что это протокольное мероприятие, и велосипед не изобрести. Но вдруг 
есть нюансы?)

----------


## maxona12

Всем здраствуйте ! срочно ищу сценарий обмывания звезд на погонах ( майор) помогите идеями !!!!плиз

----------


## Линдстедт

куплю сценарий к Дню знергетика. Материал из чата и интернета не предлагать, т.к. мною просмотрен. Буду благодарна за подсказку к кому могу обратиться за покупкой сценария или с просьбой написать для меня.

----------


## TUDASHA

Добрый вечер, уважаемые коллеги. Начинается новый творческий сезон, а у меня, похоже, начинается творческий кризис  :Blink:  Пишу сценарий открытия творческого сезона ДК уже в 10 раз. Ощущение, что за это время .было уже всё. Может, кто-нибудь сможет подкинуть идею или сценарий. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Crystal

TUDASHA, посмотри здесь. LUDMILAKOSA выкладывала свой архив - что-то возможно натолкнёт хотя бы на идею... https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=131626&page=7 ПОСТ № 102

----------


## любимовка

Всем здравствуйте. Помогите, пожалуйста, найти найти сценарий открытия центра  образования цифрового и гуманитарного профилей «Точка роста» на базе школы. заранее спасибки)))

----------


## lenok66

> Я перевела скан в Текст. https://yadi.sk/i/fQkJnrDN3RKTh3
> Сам текст не редактировала - возможны ошибки в словах.


Спасибо!! Давно искала!!!

----------


## Два в одном

Помогите найти что нибудь по Хэллоуину, никогда не проводила....

----------


## Bestija

Первый раз проводила Хэллоуин. Брала в помощники девочек подростков, наносили грим детка поменьше. Все остались довольны.

Хэллоуин 2014.
Здравствуй – самая продвинутая и наряженная молодёжь, и не только!
Добрый, добрый вечер всем ведьмам и другим странным существам.
Очень рады приветствовать вас на сумасшедшем празднике тыкв и тыквочек, на празднике всех святых, на знаменитом Хэллоуине!
Всех кто имеет слабое сердце и расшатанную нервную систему – 
просим удалиться. 
А всем остальным хотим предложить вступить в клуб 
« Хэллоуинских расколбасников»
И для начала небольшая разминка! прошу вас произвольно 
разделиться на пять групп.
Вместе с вами сейчас мы создадим атмосферу Хэллоуина.
Разминка с залом:
Летучие мыши – пищат 
Двери хлопают
Приведения – хохочут
Ветер – воет
Эхо – все это повторяет, затихая
А теперь все вместе.

Задумывались ли вы что же это за праздник Хэллоуин? Что отмечается в этот день и откуда взялись эти ритуалы и традиции? Зачем взрослые и дети наряжаются в различные костюмы и пугают друг друга? Если вы ничего не знаете об этом празднике, то сейчас я вам немного об этом расскажу. 
Корни этого удивительного праздника начинаются со времен дохристианской эпохи. Племена кельтов, проживавшие на территории Англии, Ирландии и Северной Франции, делили год на две части – зиму и лето. 31 октября считалось у них последним днем уходящего года. Этот день также означал окончание сбора урожая и переход на новый – зимний сезон. С этого дня, согласно приданию племени кельтов, начиналась зима.

Празднование Нового года происходило в ночью на первое ноября. В эту ночь по древнему поверью кельтов миры живых и мертвых открывали свои двери, и обитатели потустороннего мира пробирались на землю. Кельты называли эту ночь Самайном или Самхэйном. Для того чтобы не стать жертвами духов и приведений, кельты гасили в своих домах огонь, надевали на себя звериные шкуры, чтобы отпугивать незваных пришельцев. На улице возле домов оставлялись угощения для духов, а сам народ собирался у костров, разводимых жрецами друидами, и приносил в жертву животных. После жертвоприношения люди брали священный огонь, чтобы внести его к себе в дом. Символом праздника была тыква. Она не только означала окончание лета и сбора урожая, но и отпугивала злых духов священным огнем, который зажигался внутри нее.

Эта традиция передавалась из поколения в поколения вплоть до первого века н.э. После вторжения римлян, кельты, живущие на островах Британии и Ирландии, были вынуждены отказаться от большинства языческих обрядов и обычаев и принять христианскую веру. Однако народ помнил о Самхэйне и передавал рассказы о нем своим потомкам.

В скором времени День всех святых был перенесен на первое ноября. Предпраздничная ночь, в староанглийском языке, звучала как All Hallows Even (Вечер всех святых), или сокращенно - Hallowe'en, еще короче - Halloween. Так и появилось современное название этого праздника.

Праздник Хэллоуин отмечается до сих пор по традициям Самхэйна. Этой ночью люди надевают различные костюмы, устраивают маскарады и конкурсы. Главным символом праздника, как и столетия назад, остается устрашающего вида тыквенная голова с горящей свечой. Этой ночью дети стучатся в дома и кричат: «Угощай или пожалеешь!». Для того чтобы защититься от этих маленьких «злых демонов» следует угостить их какими-нибудь сладостями, что является своего рода жертвой. Иначе их настоящие собратья по "легиону нечистых" вполне могут жестоко пошутить над вами.

Что ж всё замечательно, да только совсем забыла представиться. - Единственная и неповторимая, самая великая и ужасная, - Ведомина. 
Да покричать вы настоящие мастера, а готовы ли вы к настоящим испытаниям. Вы сможете пройти опасными болота, сложными переходами, да не убоитесь вы самых ужасных и каверзных конкурсов, 

1.	ФИЛЬМ УЖАСОВ. 
Занавес 
Наконец наступила ночь. Кладбище погрузилось во тьму. На небе появилась полная луна, 
зажглись звезды, подул прохладный ветерок. Громко хлопала дверь старого склепа. В 
склепе стоял гроб. Вдруг крышка гроба открылась, и в склепе повеяло холодом. Это 
пробудился кровожадный Дракула. 
Мимо проходила маленькая девочка. Увидев Дракулу, она не растерялась, а схватила 
осиновый кол и вогнала его прямо в злобное сердце вампира. Загрохотал гром, сверкнула 
молния, и по всему кладбищу распространилось невыносимое зловоние. Так пришла смерть 
к омерзительному кровососу. 
Конец.

2.	Издать самые громкие и шумные стоны

3.	Мумия.

Надо всех напугать! Давайте вызовем мумию!
Мумию сюда! Мумию! игра "Мумия": надо обмотать одного из членов команды рулоном туалетной бумаги, сделав из него мумию. Побеждает тот, кто сделал это быстрее и аккуратнее.

4.	Викторина.
1 Как звали персонажа известного фильма ужасов- охотник на вампиров,который сам на половину был вампиром(Блейд)
2 Из какого фильма слова следующей детской считалочки: « Раз, два, Фреди идет за тобой, три четыре, он уже здесь, пять ,шесть, закрой окна и двери»? (кошмар на улице вязова)
3 Назавите первого и, самого известного вампира (граф дракула)
4 Историческая родина Графа Дракулы (Трансильвания)
5Один из легендарных борцов с нечистью,, победитель дракулы ( Ван Хельсинг)
6 Слово из трех букв, есть буква Х- это известный персонаж первого российского фильма ужасов (Вий)
7 Чью кровь пил Антон Городетский в фильме «Ночной дозор»? (Свиньи)
8 как еще по другому называются ходячие мертвецы? (замби)
9 В каком фильме главного героя-Вампира звали Эдвард? (сумерки)
10 Персонаж номер один в русских народных сказках, заслуженная летчица ,заставившая летать метлу (Баба яга)

5.	Путаница – распутай детей

6.	Паучья эстафета 
Участвуют команды. Каждый игрок по очереди перемещается до финиша и обратно в позе паука: сев на пол и положив перед собой руки. а на живот маленького паучка.(шарик пин - понга разрисованный)
Доползают до отметки и метают пауков в корзину. И обратно в позе паука к команде. 

7.	Аттракцион "Накорми зайца".
Играют четверо: двое - "зайцы", двоим другим детям завязывают глаза, дают в руки морковку, отводят от "зайцев" на некоторое расстояние, оборачивают несколько раз вокруг себя. По сигналу дети с завязанными глазами идут "кормить зайцев". Так как ориентировка ими потеряна, они не могут сразу "накормить зайцев" морковкой, а бродят по залу или натыкаются на других детей. Получается очень смешно. Таким образом, "заяц" либо совсем остается без морковки, либо очень долго ждет своего лакомства.

А теперь не хотите ли - узнать победителя!!!!

Ну что ж мои смелые и бесстрашные друзья!! – С Хэллоуином вас!

----------

Barthez 080887 (12.09.2022), Два в одном (23.10.2019), наталья севрюкова (23.02.2021), Ольгия (22.02.2021)

----------


## Bestija

Доброго времени суток! Уважаемые коллеги, есть идея подготовить концерт ко дню матери из 3-х блоков: про молодых мамах, мам в возрасте и бабушек. Может есть у кого-то наработки? Буду очень признательна.

----------


## Vasilisa_

Всем здравствуйте!!! Помогите пожалуйста провести 4 ноября "День народного единства в России", мне это предстоит проводить первый раз, может кто-то что-то делал уже с детьми КВЕСТ или игровую программу???

----------


## Два в одном

Василиса, сценария готового у меня нет. Мы составляем, если есть заказ, потом новый делаем (зависит, что есть из реквизита на тот момент)
Я поняла, что нужна или игровая программа или КВЕСТ (просто это разные формы работы и проведения)- определись почётче.
Наша страна многонациональная (бла-бла-бла о празднике- откуда, почему и что именно празднуем- 5 минут)
РМНОГОНАЦИОНАЛЬНАЯ- главное слово в этом празднике. В нашей стране живут (перечисляем национальности), мы все разные, но мы все такие одинаковые- все хотим жить в мире, счастье и радости, и дружбе! А чтобы стать друзьями, надо узнать о своем друге побольше! и погнали: какую то игру белорусскую, викторину про украину, игру татарску, игру северных народов. Всё зависит, что у тебя есть из реквизита. Где то игры круговые (обычно делаем несколько подряд, игру на 2-3 человек, эстафету, угадай песню, загадки разных народов)

----------

Vasilisa_ (15.11.2019), Варшава (05.11.2019), Ольгия (22.02.2021)

----------


## Vasilisa_

Ведущая. Добрый день, дорогие ребята! 
Мы рады новой встрече с вами. Вот и закончились осенние каникулы.
Месяц ноябрь подарил нам много замечательных событий и праздников.
Давайте вместе с вами вспомним и назовём их. Во-первых, это каникулы.
Какие же ещё праздники уже прошли и ещё состоятся в этом месяце?
(дети отвечают)
Правильно ребята. А какой праздник отмечает вся Россия 4 ноября.
(дети отвечают)

День народного единства. (Если дети затрудняются ответить, ведущий помогает)
- Во время рассказа на экране проецируются картинки

-  КАРТИНКА № 1


Ведущая: Наша Родина самая большая страна в мире, а скажите, как она называется? (Ответы детей) 
Правильно –Россия. 
А знаете какие народы проживают в нашей стране? (Ответы детей )
Да, в нашей стране дружно живут и работают русские, татары, белорусы, украинцы, чуваши и многие другие.

Ребята, знаете ли вы, с какими историческими событиями связан этот праздник?
(дети отвечают)
 (Если дети затрудняются ответить, ведущий помогает)
День этот занимает особое место среди государственных праздников современной России. Он связан с событиями 1612 года – подвигом наших предков, которые сплотились во имя свободы и независимости Родины.
Ведущая: А сейчас я предлагаю отправиться в историческое путешествие в прошлое, в котором происходили события в нашей России много лет назад. Раньше нашу страну называли прекрасным словом Русь, а людей, которые жили и трудились - Русичи.

- КАРТИНКА № 2 
и так далее... рассказать и показать немного истории...


Ведущая: День народного единства – это и праздник единства всех людей, проживающих на территории нашей страны. Все мы разные, но нас многое объединяет! Например, дети всех народов любят играть! А вы любите играть?(дети отвечают)
Хорошо, но для начала давайте с вами вспомним главные символы нашей Родины. (дети отвечают)
 Правильно, это наш флаг, герб, и гимн

- На экран выводятся изображения государственных символов России.
- КАРТИНКА №


Ребята, как вы понимаете, что такое — единение?- (дети отвечают)
(Единение — это когда все люди вместе.)
Молодцы! Вот сейчас мы с вами все вместе, дружно, поиграем. И посмотрим, какие вы ловкие и дружные дети.  Для этого нам нужно разделиться на две команды и выбрать капитанов. Команды будут носить названия цветов на нашего Российского флага: «красные» и «синие», а белый цвет будет у меня.
- ведущая собирает 2 команды, команды выбирают капитанов.


Ведущая:  Перед тем, как начать играть, объясню вам правила. Я вам раздам карту сегодняшнего мероприятия (на нем изображена схема клуба в каждом кабинете по одной станции тоесть 5 кабинетов это 5 испытаний., при прохождения каждого испытания дается по лепестку.) 
Мы с вами будем не просто играть, но ещё и собирать необычный цветок «ЕДИНСТВА».

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5854/yeniVg7Em


Ведущий: Победившая в каждой игре команда будет приклеивать лепесточки, а в конце мы посмотрим, что у нас получилось.
Итак, начинаем наше испытание..... ( дети идут по карте)

У МЕНЯ ПРОБЛЕМА ВОЗНИКАЕТ С ИГРАМИ...
НЕ МОГЛИ БЫ ПОМОЧЬ!!!!!

----------

Ольгия (22.02.2021)

----------


## Aina

Доброго времени суток!
Или я так и не научилась пользоваться поиском на форуме, или нет у нас такого, во что слабо верится:)

Короче, у нас в селе есть Герой России, которому посмертно присвоили такое звание.
Вот, совсем скоро день его рождения. Нужно сделать вечер памяти.
Опыта в таком ноль.
Но не хочется, чтобы мероприятие было грустным.

Может, есть у кого опыт в таких мероприятиях?
Или ткните меня, где тут искать вечера памяти :Blink: 

Заранее благодарю!

----------


## Два в одном

> Доброго времени суток!
> Или я так и не научилась пользоваться поиском на форуме, или нет у нас такого, во что слабо верится:)
> 
> Короче, у нас в селе есть Герой России, которому посмертно присвоили такое звание.
> Вот, совсем скоро день его рождения. Нужно сделать вечер памяти.
> Опыта в таком ноль.
> Но не хочется, чтобы мероприятие было грустным.
> 
> Может, есть у кого опыт в таких мероприятиях?
> ...



В любом случае праздник не будет "Ух"! Ведь само словосочетание "Вечар ПАМЯТИ"- не подразумевает плясок с бубнами.
Я вам напишу как бы я провела этот праздник, а в делайте так, как видите вы. Потому что вы лучше знаете для какой аудитории проводите (возраст, пол), возможности ( что есть из репертуара, оформление помещения или уличной площадки)

в сентябре закончилась ВОВ
Лтбивка
1. Общие слова о ВОВ, о памяти народа
Может быть док.фильм минут на 5-10
Песня (если улица) о России, войне или что есть
2. Общие слова о погибших в этой страшной войне...переход к вашему селу. Наверняка он не единственный погибший, можно выяснить сколько вообще односельчан ушло на войну, сколько работало в тылу, сколько погибло
Минута памяти по погибшим и умершим односельчанам
Перейти к герою непосредственно- ин-формация о жизни, где кем был до войны, родителях, школе, учился, работал, если была семья-где они, что они
О его подвиге
И потом- награда нашла героя!
И что там вы планируете- доску с его именем где то установите, дерево в его честь посадите, школу назовите, улицу, дом переименуйте, библиотеке имя присвойте...не знаю- это вам в правлении надо разговаривать
Всю инфу какую найдете разделить можно на блоки- перемежая их номерами, песнями, стихами
даже игры можно со сцены какие то провести- на скорость написать текст и сделать треугольник, пришить пуговицу и т.д.
3. В финале- поем вместе с вами- военные песни

Для оформления можно использовать (опять таки смотря где проводите): рисунки детей о войне (хорошо бы провести конкурс рисунка  и поделок к этой дате и на празднике наградить победителей), можно письма односельчан, можно утварь хозяйственную тех времен, фотографии из семейных архивов односельчан, можно даже сделать свой бессмертный полк, собрать все, что найдете, фото с празднований годовщин Победы, демонстраций, возложений (чтоб была видна система, связь)

Писать все равно вам.
Стихов в инете миллион, но старайтесь меньше стихами, больше человеческого текста и больше фактов про ваших односельчан

----------


## Aina

Герой не ВОВ, поэтому, он единственный. Он погиб в Чечне. Если бы о ВОв, там попроще мне :Derisive: 
Но за ход спасибо. Простроить будет проще.
У нас уже улица его имени, школа, памятник есть.

----------


## МарьяДарья

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста, может есть какие-то идеи или наработки по открытию участка дороги после ремонта?

----------


## Тыря

Коллеги, доброго дня! ПОмогите, пожалуйста, сценарием на 15 февраля. Сцена, театрального коллектива нет, но хочется,что-то сделать достойное. Если честно когда приходится делать это мероприятие я всегда в стопоре, не могу к нему относится объективно((( Выручайте

----------


## Olga12

Уважаемые коллеги,доброе время суток.Скоро отчетные концерты,у нас тема "Космос".Может кто-то что-то  подобное делал.Хотелось бы театрализованный, но....в голову ничего не лезет.Киньте какую-нибудь идейку ПОЖАЛУЙСТА.

----------


## Мармар

> Уважаемые коллеги,доброе время суток.Скоро отчетные концерты,у нас тема "Космос".Может кто-то что-то  подобное делал.Хотелось бы театрализованный, но....в голову ничего не лезет.Киньте какую-нибудь идейку ПОЖАЛУЙСТА.


Посмотрите этот сценарий, может подойдет.


Сценарий театрализованного концерта
«Страна Мульти – Пультия приглашает…»   


13:40	Занавес закрыт. В зале звучат веселые детские песни.	
14:00	Ф/Г ____________(помехи в радиоэфире)
Занавес открывается.  Сцена перекрыта супером «Космос».
Голос за кадром: Внимание! Приготовились! Световые двигатели на полную мощность! Поехали! Входим в гиперпространство!	
1. 	Космос  - цирк «Комплимент»	
	Ф/Г ________ (космическая музыка)
Свет набирается. На сцене  персонажи – ведущие концерта:
Громозека и Алиса (далее – Гр и Ал)
Гр: Оу!  Мои пружины так и прыгают от космических перегрузок! Алиса, девочка моя, будь осторожна! 
Мы притормозили непонятно где.
Ал: Громозека. Громозека! Твоя гравицапа опять не сработала?!  Мы снова застряли где –то в межзвездном пространстве! Где же эта Мульти-Пультия?
Гр: Бррр! А это что,  перед нами?! 
Клянусь предохранителями, эти существа твои аналоги!
Какие милые девочки! Какие чудные мальчики! 
Ал: Да! Настоящие земные дети! 
       Мы опять оказались на Земле!
Гр: Вселенское хулиганство!  Нас опять закинули не тот сектор!
Ал: Ребята, может вы  подскажете координаты галактики Мульти-Пультия? (ответ детей)
Гр: Безобразие! Алисонька! Эти дети даже не подозревают о существовании такой чудесной галактики!  Мы обязаны их взять с собой!  
Ал: Правильно! И нам будет веселей!
Гр: Согласны?     (дети отвечают)
     Тогда нам нужно первое, разрешение взрослых. 
     Во-вторых, напутствие перед полетом!
 О-у! Это пока мы ваших всех родителей уговорим, вечность пройдет!
Ал: Без паники! Я знаю, кто может дать  разрешение на космопутешествие всем сразу!  
Это губернатор Мурманской области 
Марина Васильевна Ковтун!
На выход губернатора 
Ф/Г ________ (космическая музыка) 
Выступление Губернатора

Гр: Очаровательно! Восхитительно!
Ал: А теперь обещанное  путешествие! 
Крепче держитесь за свои космокресла!
Поднимается супер «Космос»
Гр: Так, набираю координаты.  Следующий пункт: галактика Мульти-Пультия, планета Золотой ключик!	
2.	Буратино - «Ювента», «Ониона»	
	Ал: Какая радостная планета! Так вот откуда всеми любимый Буратино! Громозека, а почему мы раньше здесь не бывали? 
Гр: В галактике Мульти-Пультия столько планет, Алисонька, что их невозможно  облететь за триллион лет!
Ал: Значит, по этой веселой галактике можно путешествовать бесконечно?!
Гр: Да запросто! Смотри на звездную карту.  Вот  планетарная система Беззаботных бардов. А в этой системе на самой  ближней орбите планета Бременских музыкантов.  
Ал: Как здорово! Я их обожаю! Громозека, а давай махнем туда!  Ну на минуточку! Ребята, попросим Громозеку?! 
Гр: Хорошо, что ни сделаешь для любимой воспитанницы! Набираю координаты! 	
3.	«Наш ковер цветочная поляна» - Пять углов	
4.	33 коровы – Пять углов	
	Ал: 33 коровы, 33 коровы! Грома, а помнишь нашего летающего склифа? Корова один в один, только с крыльями.
Гр: В космическом пространстве еще не такие чудеса можно встретить! На планете Цирк люди умеют летать и без крыльев.
Ал: Не верю! А вы верите? (дети отвечают) Вот! Не верим!
Гр: Ха! Решили  Громозеку! Будет вам планета Цирк! Забиваю звездный адресок… Полетели!	
5. 	Гимнастка на петлях – цирк «Комплимент»	
	Гр: Ну, почему я постоянно помогаю тебе в этих  авантюрных путешествиях?!  Девчонкам нельзя просто так болтаться в космосе!
Ал: А кто мне проиграл в шашки и обещал за это каникулы в Мульти-Пультии?! 
Гр: Да уж, вам гуманоидам щупальца в рот не клади! Бац! 
      И на одну руку меньше!
Ал: Так куда же мы отправимся дальше? 
       Нам очень интересно. 
Гр: А из вредности не скажу! Хотите полетели, а не хотите….
Ал: Хотим, хотим. Запускай свою гравицапу!
Гр:……..	
6.	НОМЕР – «Вернисаж»	
	Гр: Сбой системы! Сбой системы!  Алиса! Помоги! 
Ал: Что случилось?
Гр: Мне нужна подзарядка и перезагрузка.
Ал: А как это сделать.
Гр: Нам срочно нужно на планету Умных Компьютеров. Они знают как помочь… помочь..
Ал: Громозека, держись, набираю адрес! Готово! 	
7. 	Компьютер  - «Ювента», «Ониона»	
	Гр: Ух! Как я подзарядился! А то одни межзвездные скитания! Никакого отдыха душе израненной метеоритными дождями.
Ал: Громозека, я тебя не узнаю! Я надеялась провести каникулы к компании своего самого веселого друга!
Гр: Все! Это была минутная слабость! Долой хандру! 
Алисонька! Вперед! Навстречу приключениям!
Ал: А навстречу - это куда?
Гр: Открываем галактику Мульти-Пультия… О! Планета веселых музыкантов! Помчались!	
8.	НОМЕР  -  «Русские потешки»	
9.	НОМЕР  -  «Русские потешки»	
	Ал: Громозека, с твоими данными ты мог бы играть сразу на нескольких инструментах. На этой планете ты будешь звездой!
Гр: Вот еще! Меня на одном месте не удержать!  
      Я люблю мчаться вперед! Э-ге-гей! Йохо!
Ал: Настоящий космический ковбой!
Гр: О! Ты мне напомнила про одну забавную планету!
      Планету Веселых ковбоев! Хотите увидеть ее своими глазами?
Ал: Это было бы здорово! 
Гр: Проще простого! Задаю координаты. Созвездие Лошадиная голова, планета Веселых кобоев.	
10.	Ковбои - цирк «Комплимент»	
	Гр: Давно так не отплясывал! 
Ал: В галактике Мульти-Пультия все планеты такие зажигательные?
Гр: Практически все! Но есть одна планета необыкновенной красоты! Планета добра. Там всегда волшебное голубое небо, в котором  неспеша парят ангелы. На эту планету пускают только добрых и честных. 
Ал: А можно нам попасть туда хоть на минутку?
Гр: Конечно, можно, мои хорошие. Летите!	
11.	Ангелы добра -  «Вернисаж»	
	Ал: Громозека! Ты замечательный! Это была лучшая космическая прогулка в моей жизни! А скажи, почему, все таки,  эту галактику назвали Мульти – Пультия?
Гр: Это же просто! Самая большая планета в этой галактике называется  -это планета Мультов. 
Ал: Я без мультфильмов  жить не могу! А ты молчал!
Гр: Это я на десерт, на сладенькое приберег. 
Кто со мной помчится на планету мультов? (дети отвечают)
Опускается экран
Ал: Конечно, все! Громозека, приступай!
Гр: Уже все готово! Секунда и мы там.  Тем, кто решит задержаться на планете Мультов подольше, на всякий случай, досвиданья!
Мерцающий свет. 
Ф/Г______________  (космическая музыка)	

	Ф/Г______________  (веселая  музыка)
Голос за кадром: Дорогие ребята, наш праздник подошел к финалу.  До новых встреч .
Занавес закрывается. В зале набирается свет.
Звучит веселая детская музыка.

----------

Barthez 080887 (12.09.2022), Crystal (09.04.2021)

----------


## Irenka-da

это сценарий нашей визитки, но при желании можно и расширить, главное есть близкая Вам тема

Сценарий визитки
«На орбите культуры»
Вступление песни. Полный свет. На вступлении выходят  уч-ки команды , фрагмент песни «С днем рождения область Новосибирская»  по окончании - поклон
Диктор: Команда города Искитим завершила свое выступление…
Участники начинают расходиться,  диалог между ними: 
Щербаков (ворчливо) - ходишь, ходишь, учишь, учишь, потом бац и финал, визитка  уже прошла…
Карагодина - (мечтательно) да-а, я бы еще раз выступила…
Плющ (с ехидцей) - вы еще о волшебной силе искусства помечтайте, глядишь все и повториться….
Звук перематывающейся пленки, реакция, участники убегают за кулисы (спинами вперед)  
Диктор на фоне фанфар: Одна из ярких и почетных профессий - профессия культпросветработника, много лет мы зорко следим за тем, чтобы народ был весел, творчески активен и юмористически здоров. На орбите нашей работы вращаются представители всех национальностей, профессий и социальных классов, а посему мы  обязаны мыслить во вселенском масштабе, что приводит порой к неожиданным сюжетам, но это, дамы и господа совершенно секретные  материалы!» 
Свет приглушается почти полностью, неон
Фрагмент музыки «Секретные материалы» 
Проходка костюмированных инопланетян (2 чел.)  и 2-х космонавтов на заднем плане 
Соня – штурман, сверьтесь по звездной карте, на каком краю вселенной  мы находимся  и что за яркие вспышки прямо по курсу? 
Дима(озираясь) - ничего не понимаю, мы пролетели столько световых лет, а очутились похоже, снова на земле… 
Свет частичный (на аванс-сцену)
Выходят  уч-ки команды 
На мотив песни   «Летят перелетные птицы» (построение углом), затем отходят на задний план.
Летят корабли - звездолеты 
По творческой нашей судьбе 
Кометы удач и задора 
Наш зритель мы дарим тебе 
Все танцы, стихи, представленья 
И сердца горячего жар 
Работаем на удивленье, 
И вам отдаем это в дар. 

Антон – мы  рады  приветствовать вас, дорогие друзья! 
1Косм. - здравствуйте, вы не подскажете, в какой части вселенной мы находимся? 
Ника - галактика «НСО 75», созвездие «Культура» 
2 Косм – какой интересный межгалактический код - «НСО 75»!
Антон  – НСО - это такая родная и такая загадочная новосибирская область,  которая 75 лет лелеет и опекает свои 34 звездные системы.
1 косм - а «75» для вашей галактики - это много? 
Уч-ки хором - что вы, это самый рассвет! (все на задний план)
- фрагмент песни «Зорюшка»  - «Щедровочка» 
(поиграть светом) 
Щедровочка тоже уходит на задний план
Дима - знаете, в наших картах нет нужной информации, к какой звездной системе относитесь вы? 
Антон – город Искитим, одна из самых перспективных и трудолюбивых систем. Искитим, город, строящий города, производит известные всей галактике строительные материалы. 
Владимир Петр. - Кстати, по подсчетам инженеров цементного завода, ровесника Новосибирской области: за 75 лет цемента произведено 96 978 423 тонны - если пересыпать весь произведенный цемент в вагоны, то получится состав длинною 20 088 км. Луну по экватору можно опоясать дважды! 
Ника - А сотрудничество, замешанное на нашем цементе, превращается в крепкую дружбу, такую, что цветы прорастают даже сквозь асфальт и расстояния   (все уходят)
Фрагмент «Цветы»  (по окончании – уходят)
Соня. - здесь все так напоминает планету «Земля» и природа, и жители, и песни и даже танцы. Чем же тогда отличается ваше созвездие «Культура»  от Земли?
Антон - почти ничем, разве что повышенным содержанием шума, смеха, гама в атмосфере и ежедневным потоком счастливых астероидов творчества, 
Ника - а еще удачным слиянием 8 звезд (уходят со сцены)
Свет выключается, горит неоновая лампа, МУЗЫКА:
Выходят 4 уч-ка показа (звезды – культура) на задний план
Появляется надпись с названием учреждения культуры – неоновая зарисовка, параллельно идет инф-я об учреждении, затем надпись, зарисовка исчезает, «вспыхивает» звезда учреждения, (Так появляется 8 звезд, составляя созвездие)
1.	ДК «Молодость» – гостеприимный центр культурного досуга жителей города, имеющий в своем активе артистов самого высокого уровня
2.	ДК «Октябрь» - учреждение, которое особо славится познавательными и развлекат-ми программами для детей
3.	ДК «Россия» - кроме привлекающих внимание современных кинозалов, 9 поющих, танцующих и цирковых коллектива
4.	Централизованная библиотечная система – сокровищница знаний, для тех, кто любит читать, ведь книга источник мудрости и родник благородства; 
Детская школа искусств – царство изящества хореографии и гармонии цвета, где на полотнах юных художников расцветает радуга красок.
5.	Детская музыкальная школа – открывает много дорог в прекрасный мир музыки, вдохновляя на творчество не одно поколение талантливых детей
6.	Безусловный культурный ресурс города – историко-художественный музей – продемонстрирует посетителям и очарованье старины, и блеск новаций; 
Парк культуры и отдыха – это оазис нашего города, а еще место радости, романтических свиданий и приятных прогулок.
На последнем аккорде - поворот звезд -  высвечивается слово «КУЛЬТУРА» 
Свет полный,  уч-ки неон показа уходят
Выход космонавтов, Антон, Ника
2 косм - какая у вас талантливая Новосибирская область, в ней столько звезд, в общем, настоящая Галактика! 
Антон – конечно, ведь орбита нашего творчества  ярко освещается юбилейными датами: 295-лет звездной системе «город Искитим» и 75 - Новосибирской области!
1 Косм – Что же вы посвящаете заслуженным юбилярам? 
Ника - свои заслуженные победы на фестивалях и конкурсах. И заметьте, это вклад в культуру новосибирской области  только молодого поколения  искитимцев.
Фрагмент  песни «Молодость шагает по планете»,  проходка с дипломами, участники проходки подпевают
1 косм. – тогда, еще один подарок: от нашей команды и юного жителя общей вселенной – заслуженным мэтрам культуры!  
(маленький ребенок в костюме  инопланетянина  идет  к жюри и дарит возд. звезды)
2Косм. – мы очень рады, что существует такая неповторимая Новосибирская область, с ее неординарным и потрясающим созвездием Культура, где есть реки радости, океаны любви, острова вдохновения и вершины творчества. 
На вступлении выходят  остальные участники команды
Песня «С днем рождения область Новосибирская» - поклон

----------

Crystal (09.04.2021)

----------


## Vasilisa_

Всем привет, работаю в сельском клубе, упорно готовимся к отчетному концерту, решили остановится на фольклоре и посветить концерт НАРОДОМУ ТВОРЧЕСТВУ! Всю голову сломали...какой то изюминки нет. 
Может у кого ни будь есть какие наработки?
если можно, поделитесь...

----------


## semizvetik

Добрый вечер! Подскажите пожалуйста интересный сценарий концертной программы небольшой мужской группы народного хора! Можно с сюжетом или театрализацией. Название уже есть - "Откровенные ребята". Буду очень благодарна!

----------


## Суровый

Коллеги, доброго времени суток! В рамках программы "Активное долголетие" обязали проводить театральные занятия для пенсионеров (сплошь - пожилые женщины) Методики занятий и репертуара для данной возрастной категории не нахожу. Помогите, дайте ориентировку. Как и чем с ними заниматься, что ставить?

----------


## Irenka-da

[QUOTE=Суровый;5638870]Коллеги, доброго времени суток! В рамках программы "Активное долголетие" обязали проводить театральные занятия для пенсионеров (сплошь - пожилые женщины) Методики занятий и репертуара для данной возрастной категории не нахожу. Помогите, дайте ориентировку. Как и чем с ними заниматься, что ставить?[

Здравствуйте! На самом деле, с "данной категорией", вернее просто с опытными и умными дамами - можно ставить все! Не зацикливайтесь на "методике", у них этой методики то ест опыта. в жизни хватает.... (у меня есть такая же группа - активистки несусветные, я за ними не успеваю.... ), предлагаю пьесу, которая была моей первой постановкой, спектакль стал успешным... почитайте, понравится, дерзайте:
Нина Семенова
Семь мисок, семь ложек…
Драма в одном действии
Действующие лица:
Ася - художественный руководитель сельского Дома культуры.
Архиповна  – участница фольклорного коллектива
Баба Маня - участница фольклорного коллектива
Баба Люся  - участница фольклорного коллектива
3 пожилые женщины, пришедшие на спевку.

ЗАНАВЕС ЗАКРЫТ….ПРЕДИСЛОВИЕ О СПЕКТАКЛЕ…..
Занавес открывается, 
Сцена разделена на две части. 
На одной - сельский Дом культуры: графики, плакаты, лозунги, 
на другой - крестьянская изба: резной наличник окна, над наличником - семь красных звездочек. 
В избе - стол, стулья, на стене пожелтевшие фотографии.
Высвечивается то одна, то другая половина сцены.

Начинается действие в Доме культуры: 

Фонограмма «рожечный хор»
Ася готовится к репетиции, расставляет стулья, раскладывает ноты, постепенно собираются участницы фольклорного коллектива. Кто принес с собой прялку, кто коклюшки, кто гребень. Здороваются, рассаживаются, переговариваясь между собой. Ася бегает между ними, суетится.
Фонограмма стихает
Ася. Ну, все расселись? Что сегодня будем петь? Баба Маня, ты куда?
Баба Маня. Темно тамотко.
Баба JIюся. Вот гайда непутевая. Зачем тебе свет? Иголку в  руках не удержишь?
Баба Маня. От гайды слышу. Чем салфету вязать будешь? Опять, небось, крючок дома забыла?..
Баба Люся. Ой, правдашки забыла. Асенька, я счас, я мигом... (Порывается уйти.)
Ася: Через неделю фестиваль, а мы никак не споемся. Зачем вам крючок?
Баба Люся. Так ведь салфету мне надобно сплесть.
Ася. Ну-и плетите…. Как-будто…. делайте вид, что вяжете….
Баба Люся. Как это — сделай вид? Вы слышите, девки, на что она нас подбивает? «Сделай вид»... Как наш председатель. Коров ветками кормят, а он делает  вид, что сеном….
Баба Маня. И молоко требует.
Баба Люся. Нет, уж лучше, я домой-ка за крючком сбегаю. (Убегает.)
За ней устремляется и  баба Маня.
Ася. Баба Маня, а ты куда?
Баба Маня. Так ведь Люська-то... Как бы не заблудилась.
Ася. Не заблудится она, сиди.
Баба Маня. Вчерась гусей с речки гнала, вместо своей - в мою сараюшку загнала.	
Общий смех.	
Голоса:
- А ты что растерялась? 
- Общипала б, да в печь.
- Гусятинка по нашим зубам — мяконькая….
Ася заплакала.
Баба Маня. Асюшка, ты чего?
Ася. С работы выгонят. Начальник райотдела так и сказал: не создашь хор — дисквалифицирую... (После паузы.) Ну, бабоньки, ну, миленькие, ну, голубушки вы мои... В область поедем. В театре петь будем, выступать. Люстра там! Сто свечей! Ну, красавицы вы мои... С чего начнем?
Баба Маня. А ежели грохнется? 
Голоса:
- Всем каюк, 
- И косточек не соберешь..,
Ася. Что грохнется?
Баба Маня. Ну, люстра эта….
Голоса:
- А за экономию боремся...
- Какая уж экономия?! Прости, господи...
Ася. При чем тут экономия? Начнем мы сегодня спевку, в конце-то концов?
Баба Маня. Погодь, вон, дурында, бежит.
Вбегает баба Люся,
Баба Люся – хорошо, что вспомнила, про крючок-то…… 
- А головушку не забыла?
- Голова у ног ума не просит.
Баба Люся. Ша, девки! Зато такую салфету седни сплету, хучь в Москву на выставку.
Баба Маня. В городе как была, в магазин заглянула: батюшки, там салфеток видимо-невидимо…на разный вкус, цвет и размер…
Баба Люся. Так это….маленьку салфету на комод положишь – красота! А большущую – куда пристроить?
Баба  Маня. Молодежь заместо платьев на себя вешают…..	
Баба Люся. А мы, дурехи, пыль ими прикрываем... И не ведали, что красоту на себе носить можно….
Ася. Подаю репертуар по собственному желанию…
Баба Маня. Все, девки, все. Какую заведем?
Голос а.
— Нонешнюю надоть.
— Современную.
А с я. Не надо современную. Чем старинней, тем лучше.
Баба Л ю с я. Старинную, Асюшка, с ходу не заведешь. Распеться надоть. (Запевает.) «Миллион, миллион алых роз...».
Старухи охотно подхватывают  песню.
А с я. Стойте! Погодите! Это ж сольная песня. 
Баба Маня. Какая ж соленая про любовь? Про любовь сладкая.
Ас я. Не для хора она. У вас старинные лучше получаются. Помните, как вы один раз «Лучинушку» пели?  Прямо за душу хватает. Спойте «Лучинушку», а?
Баба Маня. А ты не суетись. Уж больно востра. Споем и «Лучинушку». Для «Лучинушки» какой настрой нужен? Чтоб душа сама пела. Распоемся на нонешних, потом и «Лучинушка» пойдет. (Бабе Люсе) Федотовна, давай про этот... ну, который.., 
Баба Люся. Который? 
Баба Маня. Что живет в океяне... 
Баба Люся. А, счас... (Запевает.) «А ты такой холодный, как айсберг в океяне...».
Старухи подхватывают.
Ася. Час от часу не легче..,
Фонограмма «гул машины», все кидаются к окну.
Баба Маня. Кажись, сам председатель к нам!
Г о л о с а:
- Мимо проехал!
- Нужны мы ему, как прошлогодний снег. 
- Мужиков в клуб и на аркане не затянешь!
- У них свой клуб -  после девяти у сельмага. 
- И Указ им не указ.
Баба Маня. Бегу я вчерась, а навстречу Игнат Шелудивый. «Здоров, кума».— «Какая я тебе кума?» Плачет... «Ты чего?»— «С поминок иду». Друга, говорит, единственного похоронил... 
Голоса:
- Кто ж это у него друг единственный? 
- Коль бутылка в кармане — друзья найдутся
- То не дружки, а собутыльники…
Баба Маня. Ага, на ногах не держится. Пойдем, говорит, покажу. Подводит к могиле. На дощечке надпись: «Здесь покоится единственный друг человека - Шарик».
Голоса:
- Какой Шарик? 
- Может, Шурик?
Баба Маня. Шарик. Собака евонная. Совсем с ума сдвинулся.
Го л о с:
- Пьянка еще никого до ума не доводила, 
- Всех бы их заодно с Шариком.
- да хоть с шариком хоть без шарика…
- мово бы кто остановил…. 
Ася. Ну, начнем мы когда-нибудь?..
Баба Люся, Маняш, запевай!
Баба Маня запевает, хор подхватывает.
« Лучина моя, лучинушка, 
Что неярко горишь? 
Что неярко горишь,
 Моя березовая?..» 

Ася. Молодцы! Хорошо! Чуть тише. 
Баба Люся. Стойте, девки!
Хор замолкает.
Ас я. Вы чего замолчали?
Баба Маня. Неуж сама не чуешь? Не идет песня, 
Баба Люся. Подголосок нужон. 
Голоса:
-  Где ты возьмешь подголосок?. 
- Архиповны сёдни нету. 
- И правда, девки, где Архиповна? 
 Ас я. А без Архиповны никак нельзя? 
Голос а:
- Никак.
- Не пойдет песня без Архиповны. 
- Хучь волком вой — не пойдет.
Баба Люся. Ой, девки, а у ей и печка сёдни не топилась. Я вышла утречком,  гляжу: дыму нету
Баба Маня. Неуж померла?
Голоса:
- Типун тебе на язык.
-Мы с ей позавчерась в бане мылись. 
- А меня бывало так  веничком отходит!..	У-у-у!
- то когда было….
Баба Маня. Люська, ты у нас на ногу быстра, на голову дурна...
Баба Люся. Без калош я.
Голоса:
- Вот гайда!
 - Зачем те калоши? 
Баба Люся. Речка разлилась. Я утречком бегла по льду, чуть не поскользнулась.
Баба Маня. А и поскользнулась - невелика беда.
Баба Люся. Не рой яму — сама свалишься.
Ася. Будем мы сегодня петь?
Баба Маня. Ей-бо, ненашенская. Сказано ж тебе русским языком: без Архиповны «Лучинушка» не пойдет!
Ася. Хорошо. Я сама за ней сбегаю. А вы пока распевайтесь. Ладно?	
Голос а:
- Сбегай, девонька, сбегай. 
- А то прямо-тки душа не спокойна за Архиповну.
Ася уходит.
Баба Маня. А помните, девки, как, бывало, с сенокоса идем?.. Как затянем песню. На всю округу слыхать.
Голос а:
- А сенцо у нас погнило...	
- Председатель сказывал: навряд ли до новой травки дотянем.
- Вот и Архиповна не дотянула...	
Баба Маня. Уже и похоронили. А она, могет быть, жива - здорова, чиво и вам желает.
Баба Люся. А чего ж печь не топилась?
Баба М а н я. Чего не топилась? Дров нету, вот и не топилась!
Фонограмма «рожечный хор»

Затемнение. Высвечивается изба Архиповны. Архиповна покрывает стол скатертью, ставит семь мисок, разливает в миски щи, раскладывает куски пирога.
Детоньки мои любимые, родимые, собрать бы вас всех! Праздник седни на дворе. Воскресенье. Это тебе, Семен, это Андрею, это Васеньке. Петька, не хватай из рук, вот я тебя за это,по лбу! Вот тебе, Ванечка. Это Григорию. Тебе, Феденька, поскребышек мой, самый сладенький. С подгоревшей корочкой. Ешьте, голуби.., А ложки? Про ложки- то я и забыла! Вы уж простите меня, дуреху старую, непутевую, (Раскладывает ложки.) Это Семену, самую большую, потому что старшенький. А как же.? Хозяин в доме. По хозяину и ложка. Тебе, Андрей, городскую, железную. В кого ты такой уродился? Все дети, как дети, а ты... Это Васеньке. Ешь, сынок. Петька, не обижай братана, вот тебе лишний кусок, не гоношись. Это Ване. Твоя, Гришаня, щербатенькая. Ничего, до рта донесешь. А это Феденьке. Ешьте на здоровьишко..,
В дверях появляется Ася
Ешьте, мои родные. Теперя всего вдоволь. Не то что раньше. Бывало, клевера нащиплю да каши наварю... из клевера... Всего навидались...И холоду и голоду. Хлебайте шти. Да на кашу место оставьте. С маслом каша, гречишная, смашная... (Заметив Асю.) Это ж кто к нам пришел? Асенька? А я и не вижу. Проходи, чего в дверях стоишь?
Ася. Я узнать... Как вы? Спевка у нас. Все собрались.
Архиповна. Проходи, садись. Гостьей будешь. Посиди, на сынов моих погляди. Вишь, один под один, как дубки. Крепенькие. (После паузы.) Петька, ты опять  за свое? Ну никакого сладу с малым, все братьев забижает. Где тут мой прут? Уж я тебя накормлю... березовой кашей... Семен, ты почему не глядишь за малым? Поучи его как следует. А, ты и сам из-за стола? Все некогда... Все по собраниям горлопаните? Семушка, родимый ты мой, одумайся. Надо сеять, пахать, а вы все воюете... Вчерась пришел — вся рубаха в крови. Опять с Гаврилой Шкворнем подрался? Не связывайся ты с ними, сынок. Кулачье бандитское. Подстрелят из-за угла — будешь лежать с проломленной головушкой. Жениться пора. Женишься — вся дурь из головы выйдет. Вон Танька Квашнина. Ладная да румяная. Чем не невеста? Да и мне в дом помощница. Сил моих нет семерых приглядеть. Обстирать, накормить, напоить... Ешьте, детки, ешьте, с Семена пример не берите. Убежал... 
Ася пытается уйти..
 А ты, Ася, куда?
Ася. Да я так .. Зашла... узнать. Спевка у нас... Некогда... (В страхе убегает.)
Архиповна. И эта убегла... Ну, похлебали шти? Счас миски вымою, каши всем разложу. Упрела каша-то, с маслицем…
Затемнение. Высвечивается Дом культуры. Старухи тихонько поют старинную русскую песню 
Входит Ася, тихонько опускается на стул.
Баба  Маня. Acюшкa, что с тобой?
Голоса:
- Гляньте, девки, на ей лица нету.
- Что с тобой, девонька?
Баба Люся. Сделаем мы тебе твой вестиваль, не боись, не выгонют.
Ася. Архиповна... Она... Она...
Голос а:
- Ну что ты, язык проглотила? 
- Что — Архиповна?
Ася. Умом тронулась.
Баба Маня. Иди-ка, девонька, выспись!
Голоса:
- С какого лиха ей умом трогаться?
- С поросенком, с куренком — все свое.
- Пензию плотют.
Ася. Я захожу, а она, а она... Миски на столе расставила, ложки разложила...
Баба Маня. Ну и что с энтого?
Ася. Сынов кормит.
Баба Люся. Ой, насмешила, Асюшка. Так что — сынов нельзя покормить?
Ася. Но никого ж за столом нету!
Пауза.
Баба Люся. Для нас вы всегда есть.
Ася. Ешьте, говорит, сыночки мои. За столом никого, а она ложки раздает, кашей угощает.
Баба Маня. Сколько?
Ася. Что -  сколько?
Баба Маня. Ложек сколько?
Ася. Семь…кажется...
Баба Маня. «Кажется». Вам, молодым, все только кажется. А звездочек у ей сколько?
Ася. Каких звездочек?
Баба Люся. Красных. Над окошком висят. Не заметила?
Ася. Семь…. Кажется.
Баба Маня. Кажется, так крестись. Семь ложек, семь мисок — все сходится. 
Ася. Что сходится?
Баба Люся. Семь сынов было у Архиповны. Все на войне погибли. Царствие им небесное.
  Голоса:
- Земелюшка им пухом.
- Небось и костыньки истлели давно на чужбинушке.
- А мы все ждем, не дождемся.
Баба Маня (Асе, с укором). Взгоношила всех. «Умом тронулась, умом тронулась». Имеет она право помянуть сынов своих убиенных?
Ася. Не поминает она. Кормит. Одного даже ложкой по лбу стукнула. «Не хватай из рук, вот я тебе». Как с живыми разговаривает...
Баба Люся. Для нас вы завсегда живые. Мой тоже с воины не вернулся. А как кто стукнет в окно, так и зайдется сердчишко: думаю, Гаврюша...
Баба Маня. На мово Петеньку похоронка как раз в День Победы пришла. Кругом радость, люди песни поют, а у меня горе горькое... Пошла к реке, думаю: зачем мне теперь жить? Для кого? Вода глубокая возле мельницы, так и крутит жгутом, раз — и до свиданьица.., Посидела, раздумалась: люди в радости, от счастья ревут, а я им такую пакость в счастливый денек. Не по-людски это, не по-христиански. Думаю: мой погиб, так хоть другие живы осталися. Одного похоронить, а тут семеро... Как не тронуться?
Пауза.
Ася. Ну а мы что делать будем? Может, без Архиповны! А? Незаменимых людей у нас нет. А, бабоньки?
Баба Маня. Поезжай ты одна на свой вестиваль, девонька. Нам призы брать ни к чему.
Баба Люся. Ты что, Асюшка? Как же без Архиповны? Да, у ей же такой голос... Мы, бывалыча, с покосу идем, ее голос за семь верст слышен. С Ленинграду приезжали. Записывать. Она им девяносто песен спела. И все помнит, все знает. 
Голоса:
- Первая наша песельница. Ты спроси их, спроси, не обидятся: кто у нас голосистей всех на деревне? Архиповна. 
- Ее за голос-то и замуж к нам взяли. Из-за Днепра. Отродясь наши мужики оттуда девок не брали. А Максим... Тоже красавец был. На гармони знатно играл. 
- Из-за гармони той и смерть принял. Кулацкие бандиты прямо на вечеринке и ухлопала. И где он ее углядел? А, скорей всего, распознал по голосу. На лодке привез. Вот, говорит, мне жена, вам — песельница. 
Баба Люся. Ни одна вечеринка без их не обходилася. Дети пошли, все едино. Одного в охапку, другого на загривок, третьего за ручку — идут и голосят по деревне. Цельный семейный хор. Нет, вы тут попойте одни, девки, а я все ж таки сбегаю. Навещу старую. (Уходит.)
Баба Маня (Асе). Ну что пригорюнилась? Поедем мы на твой вестиваль! Самый большой приз отхватим! Девки, давай разудалую!	
Хор поет:	«Ой, при лужке, при лужке...»
Затемнение. Высвечивается изба Архиповны.
Архиповна (тихонько смеется). А Андрей-то, Андрей. Своих девок мало — городскую выбрал. Батюшки, а ктой-то там идет, молодую с собой ведет? «Знакомься, мать, моя невеста». А невеста та — от горшка, два вершка и то ежели с крышкой. Юбчонка выше колен, ноготки крашеные, Ну что ж, садись, милка, за стол, покажи, какая ты есть работница. Гляжу — ничего. Живо с пирогами управилась. Ну, а теперь выходи на круг. Не хрома ли, не кривобока ли? Вон у нас Андрей какой орел! Надо, чтоб и женка под стать. Ребята как ударят: кто на балалайке, кто на гребне, кто на пиле—«барыню». За Андрея спряталась. Стесняется. Пришлось самой... (Поет.)
Выходь, девонька, на круг, 
Выходку показывай. 
Коли есть на сердце горе, 
Никому не сказывай.
 Пошла! И так и так, как лебедушка плавает. (Показывает.) Молодец, девка! Спрашиваю: откель родом, мать с отцом кто будет? Осмелела. В ответ частуху выдала. (Поет.)
Я не мамкина 
И не тятькина. 
Я на улице росла, 
Меня курица снесла
 (Смеется.) Ее курица снесла... Грех жаловаться — хорошая невестка попалась. Хоть и городская, а косить, жать, лен вязать — все умела. Бывало, никто не будит, сами с Андреем вскакивают. Чуточку заря проклюнется, они уже в поле. Андрюшенька мой счастливым ходил. Месяца два счастьем игрался. А тут война проклятущая.
Не пyщу, говорит, одного и  в бою рядом буду». Так вместе и сгинули.
Входит баба Люся,
Баба Люся. Здоров, суседка,
Архиповна(не замечая ее). Ну ладно Андрей, хоть два месяца пожил, а эти-то, эти... На фронт уходили— петушились: кто мы, а ведь дитенки... Васенька, ты теперь за старшого в семье, не бросай Петьку-то. В разведку будут посылать, чтоб вместе держались. Ты у меня спокойный, рассудительный, не то, что этот... Ни на шаг от себя. А не будет слушаться — моей рукой бей! Слышишь, Петька, Васенька за тебя в ответе, не подводи братана. Ванечка, как же ты винтовку в руки возьмешь, ежели куренку не мог голову отсечь?.. Горло у тебя слабое. На мой платок, завяжи горло, не простудись, сыночек...
Баба Люся. Здоров, суседка!
Архиповна. Здравствуй-здравствуй.
Баба Люся. Речка разлилась — ни пройти к тебе, ни проехать.
Архиповна. Сымай обувку, обсушись маленько.
Баба Люся. Некогда, бежать надобно. Дела...
Архиповна. Каки таки у тебя дела?
Баба Люся. А ты что, совсем запамятовала?
Архиповна. Запамятовала, девка, ой запамятовала. Счас только и вспомнила. (Начинает рыться в ящиках стола.) Где ж оно задевалося, а? Все время под руками было, а тут... Головка-садовка... Совсем продырявилась. Как решето стала.
Баб а Л юс я. Архиповна, ты чего ищешь-то? 
Архиповна. Письмо Петино. Вот вражонок, одно только и прислал. Все ему некогда. Все, бывало, свои модели мастерит. А потом как запустит в небо! Братаны на войну ушли, и он за ними. Как ни стерегла — и прутом, и кнутом грозилась,—все одно сбежал. (Бабе Люсе.) Хорошо, девка, что подошла, счас ты мне письмецо-то и прочитаешь. Ну где же оно запропало?
Баба Люся. А что у тебя в руках?
Архиповна. Вот дурында! Письмо! От Пётюхи! (Подавая бабе Люсе конверт.) Читай!
Баба Люся (читает). «Здравствуй, маманька!»
Архиповна. Здравствуй, сынок. Наконец то и про маманьку вспомнил.
Баба Люся (читает). «Не писал я тебе потому, что поклялся: пока не исполнится моя мечта, пока не стану летчиком, никому ни слова».
Архиповна. Даже родной матери.
Баба Люся (читает). «Как нас, маманька, учили, как день и ночь инструктор по кругу гонял, я про то писать не буду. Боялся, что без меня и война закончится».
Архиповна (гладит конверт). Дурашка ты мой, несмышленышек...
Баба Люся (читает). «А сегодня, маманька, у меня самый счастливый день. Первый боевой вылет и первый сбитый фашистский самолет. Правда твоя, маманька, я, наверное...». Неразборчисто написано, не пойму чтой-то.
Архиповна. Сама ты неразборчистая. (Берет письмо, читает, водя пальцем по бумаге.) «Правда твоя, маманька, я, наверное, в рубашке родился. Первый вылет и такая удача. Только развернулись звеном, тут я его и усек: сам горбатый, па крыльях черные кресты».
Баба Люся. Как ты читаешь, Архиповна? Ты ж неграмотная.
Архиповна. Зачем мне грамота? Я каждое словечко наизусть помню. (Читает.) «У меня, маманька, аж в глазах потемнело». Потемнело в глазах, значится. (Читает.) «Ну, думаю, все...». (Пауза.) А дальше — забыла.
Баба Люся (берет письмо, читает). «Сразу тебя вспомнил. Как ты нас учила: прежде чем что-нибудь сделать, сядь на колоду и припомни, какого ты роду, А роду я, маманька, Ивановского, вот и врезал ему на всю Ивановскую. Он носом клюкнул — и кувырк! Только дым столбом».
Архиповна. Ой, Петька, ой, басурман!
Баба Люся (читает). «За этот бой представили меня к медали «За отвагу». Первая, медаль, думаю, что не последняя».
Архиповна. Ах, хвастунишка! С мальства таким был. Ты ж помнишь, Люська, из нутра только выскочил — сразу закричал «Ура!».
Баба Люся. «Пишу я тебе, маманька, письмо прямо с аэродрому...».
Архиповна (продолжая). «А в небе чиво только деется. Прямо звон звенит. Ты знаешь, маманька, я приметил: как только мы взлетаем, они замолкают, а как возвращаемся...».
Баба Люся. Кто замолкает?
Баба Люся (читает). «Я помню на Сороки, какие ты жаворонки пекла. С крылышками. А я глазки вставлял, Из просяных зернышек. И как ты весну кликала...»,
Пауза.
Архиповна. Кликнуть бы и тебя с войны. (Тихонько поет.)
«Весна, весна красная, 
Приди, весна, с радостью, 
С великой милостью. 
Весна придет, солнце взойдет, 
Разольются быстры реченьки, 
Расцветут в поле кусточки, 
А на этих на кусточках 
Мелки пташки — жаворонки 
Весело так запоют…

Баба Люся. Ну ладно, распеласъ. А люди ждут.
Архиповна. Каки таки люди?
Баба Люся. Спевка у нас! Хор! Ася к тебе прибегала, ай нет?
Архиповна. Прибегала. Ничего не сказала. Я говорю: проходи, садись, а она к дверям.
Баба Люся. Испужалась.
Архиповна. Испужалась? Не таки мы уж и страшные, что нас пужаться.
Баба Люся. Ну, а чего снова уселась-то? Собирайся.
Архиповна. Куда?
Баба Люся. Опять три с полтиной. На спевку! На вестиваль поедем. В театре петь будем. Люстра там. Сто свечек.
Архиповна. Погодь, девка, погодь, только миски, ложки вымою... (Убирает со стола посуду. Последнюю миску прижала к груди,) Федюша, поскребышек мой... Люся, ты ж его помнишь. Самый ласковый был, хроменький. Потому и на фронт не взяли. На фронт не взяли— к партизанам убег. Под рождество было. Ну да. Как раз под рождество. Людям калядки играть, тут Дарья на порог. «Беги к комендатуре, там твой Федя висит». Детынька!, кругом снег, мороз-трескун, а ножки голые. На груди кусок фанеры — «Смерть партизану». Еле извергов умолила — хоть похоронить отдать. Тело земельке предать. Цельную ночь над сыночком сидела, тапочки шила. А то ноженьки синие. Замерзли, босые...
Баба Люся. Ну хватит, Архиповна. Все. Сынов накормила?
Архиповна Накормила
Баба Люся. Вот и ладненько. А теперь на спевку пойдем. Заждалися небось нас. Не идет без тебя «Лучинушка».
Архиповна. Счас, счас. Руки сполосну
Затемнение. Высвечивается Дом культуры.
Голоса:
- Чтой-то долгонько их нетути
- Кажись, топают.
- Не, опять мимо .
- Если речка разлилась... 
Баба Маня. А что, Ась, ежели первое место займем, может, и в Москву пошлют? Как кумекаешь? 
Ася. Нам хоть бы последнее занять. 
Гол ос:
- На последнее не согласные. 
- Зачем тогда и ноги бить — на последней
- А первое отхватим.— в телевизор покажут? 
- Ишь, чего захотела!
- Ты со своей прялкой в телевизор не влезешь.
- Как-нибудь втиснемся. В тесноте - не в обиде, 
Появляются баба Люся и Архиповна.
Баба Маня. Ну вот, а говорили  - померла.
Голоса:
- Гляди, она еще нас переживет.
- Ну и на здоровьичко,
- С какого лиха ей помирать — пензию плотют. '
- Не торопись, девки, там еше належимся.
- Надоть тут хоть напеться вдоволь.. 
- Иди сюда, Архиповна.	
- Куда ты ее? Там дует от окна
- Вот куда ее — на середочку. ~
Баба Маня. Ну, угомонились? Всё, девки. Поем «Лучинушку». Архиповна, давай!
Архиповна запевает, все подхватывают
«Лучина моя, лучинушка,
Что не ярко горишь?
Что не ярко горишь,
Моя березовая?»

----------


## Irenka-da

Приветствую всех! Хочу обратиться за "волшебным пенделем": дали задание в течении недели сделать представление на лучшего культработника нашего города. Времени на театрализацию нет.... В течении 5 минут нужно рассказать о директоре библиотечной системы, представить все ее регалии, проекты и т.д. Показать через книгу, мне кажется немного примитивно... на ум больше ничего не идет..... помогите с идеей!!! Пожалуйста!!!

----------


## Юняша

Здравствуйте, подскажите, пожалуйста, что должно быть в сценарии линейки ко Дню России. В школе начала работать недавно, сейчас идёт лагерь. Нужна торжественная линейка, плавно перетекающая в фестиваль национальностей нашей области. Буду благодарна за любую помощь.

----------


## IEvanescence1

Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста. Может, у кого-то есть сценарий концерта к Дню матери на 2 ведущих? Задумка есть в качестве ведущих взять 2 мамы и у каждой по ребёнку для разбавки, скажем так) часть диалогов прописала, но на этом стопорнула. Может, кто-то сможет помочь своими старыми проработками?

----------


## politotdel.dk.34

Может быть у кого-то есть сценарии

----------

